# Uruguay en el mundo



## Johnnyboy




----------



## Johnnyboy




----------



## Johnnyboy

Bueno el que viva en el exterior y vea cosas relacionadas con nuestro país esta invitado a subirlas aca, tengo mas fotos para subir pero las tengo que tomar.

P.D: Todas las fotos que subí y voy a subir son de México D.F.


----------



## Johnnyboy

Un diario que salió hace un par de días.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Felicitaciones *John* por la idea de tu thread :applause:, hay muchísimos uruguayos e el exterior, y como no podría ser de otra manera, muchos foristas uruguayos por el mundo, y nada mejor que nos muestren lugares o restaurantes uruguayos y también cuando nuestro país es noticia en medios extranjeros, como lo has hecho tu, bueno, creo que entre todos podemos mostrar a Uruguay desde mundo, aunque estemos aqui.

Saludoskay:


----------



## ilignelli_1990

realmente un thread con una creatividad muy alta, la verdad, me gusto esta idea!


----------



## Johnnyboy




----------



## Johnnyboy

Gracias por los comentarios gente, no todos los dueños de estos lugares son uruguayos, como por ejemplo el del restaurante LOS URUGUAYOS son mexicanos, y de otros lugares que me faltan subir, aca somos bien vistos, siempre a mi me preguntan ERES ARGENTINO!?  y yo... NO SOY uruguayo AAAA QUE BIEN ENTONCES! PENSE QUE ERAS argentino, muchísima gente me dice eso, o sino varios taxistas a amigos uruguayos los quisieron bajar del taxi por pensar que eran argentinos, incluyendo a mi madre. jajaj


----------



## El Alemán

Buenisimo Johnny!!! interesante los diarios que posteaste. Buena iniciativa.


----------



## Fedes9000

Johnnyboy said:


> Gracias por los comentarios gente, no todos los dueños de estos lugares son uruguayos, como por ejemplo el del restaurante LOS URUGUAYOS son mexicanos, y de otros lugares que me faltan subir, aca somos bien vistos, siempre a mi me preguntan ERES ARGENTINO!?  y yo... NO SOY uruguayo AAAA QUE BIEN ENTONCES! PENSE QUE ERAS argentino, muchísima gente me dice eso, o sino varios taxistas a amigos uruguayos los quisieron bajar del taxi por pensar que eran argentinos, incluyendo a mi madre. jajaj


Una pregunta, por curiosidad nada mas, espero que ningun mexicano se enoje conmigo, pero en Mexico se discrimina mucho a los argentinos???
Lo pregunto porque me da la impresion de que muchos mexicanos (por supuesto que no todos, pero si algunos) sienten una especie de animosidad hacia los argentinos, a lo mejor por ese mito de que son todos soberbios o racistas.
Pregunto por curiosidad solamente...


----------



## alex3000

^
Mis papás son argentinos y yo soy mexicano.

De niño no muchas personas estaban familiriazadas con "Argentina". No fue hasta principios del 2000 cuando muchos argentinos (al igual que muchos otros latinoamericamos) migraron a México y las personas comenzaron a tener una idea un poco mejor de quien es quien en Latinoamérica.

Hhhmmm... Nunca escuché de mexicanos discriminando a nadie. Lo único que si recuerdo es a personas mencionar de como tantos argentinos estaban llegando a México pero nada más.


----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause::applause:
Estupenda idea Johnny,muy buena de verdad,muy lindas fotos y que bueno que nuestro carnaval salga en los diarios de alla.
Uruguay a pesar de ser tan desconocido se encuentra en todos lados,y cada vez se hace conocer mas.
Saludos.


----------



## Gussy

Excelente la propuesta. Aca donde vivo, en New Mexico no he encontrado nada relacionado con Uruguay. En mi camioneta tengo en la ventana de atras un sticker con la bandera uruguaya y hace varias semanas, estando de paseo por el centro de Santa Fe, me dejan un esquela en el vidrio: " aguante yorugua". Una gran emocion. 
Con respecto al tema discriminacion no es asi, aqui hay muchos mexicanos y lo que si hay son bromas respecto a que si soy argentino y esas cosas. La verdad que jamas hubiese imaginado como la gente hispana de otros lados, nos asemeja tanto a los argentinos y uruguayos.


----------



## OscarSCL

*Parque Uruguay* de Santiago. Es un pequeño pero bonito parque que está en los márgenes del Rio Mapocho.











La embajada uruguaya en Chile - esta foto es mía.











Parrilladas *La Uruguaya*, con dos sucursales en Stgo, en Providencia y Ñuñoa.


















Eso es lo que encontré por ahora en Santiago.

Saludos.


----------



## Mesopotamico

Fedes9000 said:


> Una pregunta, por curiosidad nada mas, espero que ningun mexicano se enoje conmigo, pero en Mexico se discrimina mucho a los argentinos???
> Lo pregunto porque me da la impresion de que muchos mexicanos (por supuesto que no todos, pero si algunos) sienten una especie de animosidad hacia los argentinos, a lo mejor por ese mito de que son todos soberbios o racistas.
> Pregunto por curiosidad solamente...


Te voy a responder con una anécdota que le ocurrió a mi prima en Cancún. Estaba en la playa y se le acercaron unos nenes mexicanos a hablar. Ella como es muy madraza, se puso a conversar con ellos. 
Cuando se acercó la madre de los chicos le dijo: "¿Uruguaya?" -"No, argentina respondió ella". La mujer la quedó mirando y le dijo: "que raro!... es muy simpática" :shifty:


:lol:


----------



## espectro

^^^buenisimas Oscar el parque me gusto y la primera foto de la parrillada me da gracia la promocion, o sea para ustedes los chilenos saben lo que es la morcilla? No se que tan carnivoros son, se que pamplona ni idea tienen porque yo cuando fui a Santiago hice para invitar a mis amigos, e incluso la madre de uno de ellos fue quien la coció jaja porque yo un hilo tipo cometa y una aguja nunca.


----------



## OscarSCL

^^

espectro: En Chile a la morcilla le llamamos Prieta, y si, son bastante tradicionales, es parte de nuestra cocina típica. 

Saludos.


----------



## Johnnyboy

*Don asado*








Don asado es de los primeros restaurantes uruguayos en México, hay en Polanco, Santa fe, La condesa y no recuerdo que otros lados mas.


----------



## Johnnyboy

Hace unas semanas salió otro articulo sobre Uruguay pero informando a la gente de acá como en Uruguay en cada barrio se organiza con la policía y con la intendencia no recuerdo bien como era el sistema que usamos allá en los barrios de Montevideo. El punto es que se quiere usar acá ese sistema y nos toman nuestro sistema como ejemplo, después voy a buscar el diario ese para ser más claro.


----------



## SebaFun

Wooow,
Hay mucho mas uruguay esparcido de lo que me imaginaba,realmente todas hermosas fotos.
Nuestro pais es mas conocido de lo que esperaba ver.Johnny,que buen thread y que bueno que se hayan sumado tantos aportes.


----------



## Johnnyboy

El otro día fui a una degustación de carnes naturales uruguayas organizado por la embajada de Uruguay aca en México, invitaron a varios restaurantes supermercados y boutiques de carne, yo fuí porque mi madre tiene una amiga dueña de una cadena de restaurantes y me regalo la invitación, no saben la cantidad de restaurantes parrilladas uruguayas que hay aca, y argentinas mas aún, despues voy a hacer un thread.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Excelente, es todo un éxito este thread, muy buenas las fotos de nuestro país por el mundo.kay:


----------



## Johnnyboy

El otro día conocí a un mexicano dueño de una parrillada con nuestro país de temática, la carne que usa es del norte de México, pero sus vinos son todos uruguayos y el que maneja la parrilla es uruguayo lo trajo de importación, igual me dijo que posiblemente empiece a comprar carne de uru.


----------



## Johnnyboy

Un dato que me paso es que gasta 3 toneladas de carne por mes y actualmente las instalaciones son del doble de tamaño, lo que muestra la tarjeta es como era antes me dijo.
Otro chusmerio, en la esquina de casa hay un Starbucks y la gerente manda más es mitad uruguaya y mitad argentina, gran parte de su flia vive en Manga, yo soy amigo de todos los empleados de ese café y todos le tienen miedo jajaj.


----------



## santijm

Acà en Guayaquil tenemos a un ex jugador uruguayo conocido como El "Ñato Garcìa"
`tiene varias parrilladas en la ciudad


----------



## mvd_rocks

jajaja me copo este thread


----------



## r.lifzer

Aca en São Paulo, conozco un restaurant uruguayo, se llama "El Tranvía"

No tengo fotos, pero es muy, muy rico y caro tambien =(

EL sitio: http://www.eltranvia.com.br/


----------



## Noqtámbulo

r.lifzer said:


> Aca en São Paulo, conozco un restaurant uruguayo, se llama "El Tranvía"


Que bien, estuve buscando la web de este restaurante y no la encontraba, de hecho conocí personas de San Palo que lo frecuentan y me dijeron que es excelente, tambien elogiaron el postre chajá. También tienen cerveza uruguaya, Pilsen...hno: pero bueno, al menos:lol:

Saludoskay:


----------



## OscarSCL

Acá más de Uruguay en Chile.

Claudia Schmidt 











:lol:


----------



## Johnnyboy

Y esas carnes en que parrillada las encuentro???


----------



## Johnnyboy

Bueno, cuando fui en octubre a NY íbamos por enfrente al edificio de NU y la guía que venia con nosotros en un turibus nos dijo que busquemos nuestra bandera y yo enseguida tome una foto y salió de casualidad la nuestra jaja, hubiera preferido subir una foto del CHIVITO DE ORO pero no llegue a verlo jaja


----------



## Noqtámbulo

jaja, excelente, bastante visibilidad tenía nuestra bandera.


----------



## Albe®to

En mi ciudad,Salamanca,solo hay dos consulados: Portugal por motivos obvios ya que es provincia fronteriza con ese pais y ...


----------



## Johnnyboy

Que buenos aportes Alberto! que decía de Montevideo???


----------



## Albe®to

Es una residencia de personas mayores.


----------



## Darkuy

A ver cuando tengo tiempo de ir a sacar fotos hno:, banderas de Uruguay aca en Lima hay bastantes, la bandera de la embajada uruguaya esta toda rota y apolillada jajaja :bash:.


----------



## Johnnyboy

*Uruguay por el mundo en Paris….*

















Mario La Poderosa y Alain en Saint Prix Paris Francia

El uruguayo Mario Sabah continúa su viaje por el mundo www.uruguayporelmundo.com a bordo de su MEHARI LA PODEROSA y estuvo en París con nuestro amigo Alain del MEHARI Club de Francia. Alain nos envío fotos de ese encuentro y las queremos compartir con ustedes.


----------



## Johnnyboy

*En Perú*


----------



## Johnnyboy




----------



## Cornman

Con permiso del creador del thread y esperando no se molesten, de nuevo me gustaría intentar aclarar algunas cosas.



Fedes9000 said:


> Una pregunta, por curiosidad nada mas, espero que ningun mexicano se enoje conmigo, pero en Mexico se discrimina mucho a los argentinos???...


*Por experiencia propia te puedo decir contundentemente que no*, el argentino que te de una mala opinión de México y el mexicano que te hable mal de Argentina será por que así le fué y siempre será subjetivo (la estupidez es naturaleza humana y no tiene nacionalidad definida).

En este foro hay muchos nenes bien que tienen cierto enjenamiento por la cultura yanquee, pero esto pasa mas por sus complejos que por algo real, hablan y sienten en español y hablan peor inglés que un chino de Los Angeles. Para acabar, en el país tenemos lo mas común a nuestros pueblos que es el idioma, si ellos no quieren reconocerse latinoamericanos muy su problema, pero te aseguro que la mallor parte de mis paisanos sentimos una fuerte empatía con el sur.

... si no me crees preguntale a tu paisano @chalcha 



alex3000 said:


> ^
> Mis papás son argentinos y yo soy mexicano.
> 
> De niño no muchas personas estaban familiriazadas con "Argentina". No fue hasta principios del 2000 cuando muchos argentinos (al igual que muchos otros latinoamericamos) migraron a México y las personas comenzaron a tener una idea un poco mejor de quien es quien en Latinoamérica.
> 
> Hhhmmm... Nunca escuché de mexicanos discriminando a nadie. Lo único que si recuerdo es a personas mencionar de como tantos argentinos estaban llegando a México pero nada más.


Disculpa que discrepe pero al menos en la Ciudad de Mexico hay una fuerte presencia y conocimiento del subcontinente desde principios del siglo pasado, el mexicano que tenga una pisca de cultura, sabe, siente y vive latinoamérica aunquesea en algún momento de su vida.

A partir de los setentas la realción con México fué a más, la primera migración de argentinos y chilenos dejaron una importante marca en el país pues eran académicos y artistas asilados. Si se cursó bachillerato o universidad dentro de los últmos cuarenta años seguro encontraste o conociste a algún argentino como profesor, compañero o colega de trabajo y los ejemplos de influencia e intercambio cultural en ambos sentidos son infinitos.

De acuero en la segunda parte de tu post, solo esperemos que la crirs no cambie esto pues el hilo siempre se rompe por lo mas delgado ($).

Saludos


----------



## el palmesano

a mi me gusta mucho, cuestion d gustos sera, ademas tiene como un aire a MTVD auqnue no lo pretendian me parece


----------



## Bmibes

A mi el edificio me gusta. es diferente. Pero la verdad no se si se llamara así por nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Tatito

Gracias Vero, Guille, Dosmundos, Martin, Palme y Bmibes. Les agradezco haberse tomado la molestia despues de mi llamado de atención, que dicho sea de paso no son mi estilo, como ya veran mas adelante.

Asi es, es un edificio con un estilo bastante diferente a lo que conocemos y divide opiniones, a mi me gustó y basicamente lo traje aqui por el nombre que le pusieron, pero puede que como dice Bmibes no tenga nada que ver con la capital uruguaya. 
Estaria bueno tener a la hermanita de esa torre aqui en Montevideo... aunque le tengamos que poner Torre Rotterdam 
Donde la ubicarian??


----------



## dosmundos

La ubicaría en los alrededores de Plaza España, por donde anda rondando
el proyecto Reconquista.


----------



## SebaFun

Yo en ningun lado,la verdad de esa torre me gusta solo la altura,el diseño no me gusta para nada.
Igual asi muy buenas imagenes Tatito,me habia olvidado por completo de el nombre de esta torre.
Saludos


----------



## espectro

che alguien que le avise al moderador que solo nosotros nos achicamos que en los otros foros sigue todo tal cual antes.............

Que la bromita le salio mal ......


----------



## el palmesano

Bmibes said:


> A mi el edificio me gusta. es diferente. Pero la verdad no se si se llamara así por nuestra ciudad.


si es por nuestra ciudad, es por que ahi estaba la secion donde ponian las mercaderiasque llegaban o iban para montevido, incluso dentro de la torre hay unmural con el mapa de uruguay


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Así es, iba a decir eso jeje.
Además, que otra cosa llamada Montevideo hay en el mundo? Hay una ciudad en Estados Unidos muy chiquita con el mismo nombre, pero es medio obvio que por eso no es, jeje.
Y además esa ciudad se llama así por la capital uruguaya.


----------



## palmares

Me ganaron de mano con la explicacion sobre el nombre de la torre; es mas hay un par mas de torres en esa zona con nombre de ciudades puertos del mundo con las que rotterdam estaba muy vinculada.


----------



## Bmibes

Bueno entonces, que bien que se en honor a nuestar ciudad. A mi me gusta el edificio, buena altura y un diseño diferente, además esa M en la punta esta buena


----------



## Johnnyboy

hola volví.


----------



## arac

^^ Ya se notaba la falta de posts surrealistas. ¿Desde uy o mx?

Por cierto, ¿no había un proyecto para hacerle una ampliación a la Montevideo, un anexo o lago así?


----------



## SebaFun

Johnnyboy said:


> hola volví.


Al fin!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sino quien me iba a retocar mis dibujos de paint?:lol::lol:
Que bueno que volvieras,uno de los foristas que mas me agrada.


----------



## the_escapist

Esta la saque caminando por la calle Uruguay en París


----------



## palmares

me gusto ese busto de Artigas, un poco diferent al clasico bsto de Artigas que estamos acostumbrados a ver


----------



## palmares

Este es el busto de Artigas en Miami:


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimo,se ve mas chick artigas en paris,jaja,joda.
Esta muy lindo el busto,pero mal la inscripcion,ya que artigas queria mucho mas que la independencia de uruguay,incluso,no buscaba la independencia del mismo.
Buenisima foto y gracias por postearla the escapist.
Por cierto,bienvenido.
Buenisimo el de miami,palmares,se ve re bien como el de paris,muy bueno,jamas imaginaria encontrarmelo en otro lado,pero veo que si.


----------



## dosmundos

Aunque ya no vivo en Caracas desde hace muchos años, no me olvido que el primer lugar donde viví cuando llegué fue a menos de 100 mts. de la Plaza Artigas.
Está al final de la Av. San Martín, que viene desde el Centro y termina justamente aquí en la plaza. Hay una calle llamada Uruguay en esa misma zona y una urbanización llamada Artigas. 

La foto es del archivo de la Fundación de la Memoria Urbana, una organización que fue fundada en el año 2000 cuando se demolió en Caracas un edificio de los años 50 que era todo un símbolo. Vale la pena visitar su sitio web: http://fundamemoria.tripod.com/


----------



## Ciudadano Juan

Fedes9000 said:


> Una pregunta, por curiosidad nada mas, espero que ningun mexicano se enoje conmigo, pero en Mexico se discrimina mucho a los argentinos???
> Lo pregunto porque me da la impresion de que muchos mexicanos (por supuesto que no todos, pero si algunos) sienten una especie de animosidad hacia los argentinos, a lo mejor por ese mito de que son todos soberbios o racistas.
> Pregunto por curiosidad solamente...


Te comento, en Mexico ahora viven muchos argentinos, en si muchos de ellos trabajando en el medio artistico, la gente ve con buenos ojos a los argentinos, en si a los extranjeros en General, considero que somos demasiados receptores con los extranjeros en general.

Yo viaje a Argentina, y en si antes de viajar, la gente de Argentina, me decia, que los Porteños eran como los Chilangos (habitantes del DF) en Mexico, que los porteños eran los que daban mala imagen a Argentina, y la verdad, honestamente, mi estancia en Bs As y en Argentina en general, me dio la impresion de que los argentinos son personas muy agradables, y como en todo pais, hay que gente buena y mala onda.

Al contrario, creo que la relacion de amor y odio es mas con los americanos, mas que con cualquier otra nacionalidad, pero mas por esa historia tan intensa que hemos vivido.

Pero bienvenidos todos a Mexico, incluidos los buenos amigos argentinos, saludos


----------



## Noqtámbulo

*Monumento a Artigas en New York*

Una conocida de NY me dijo que un dia encontró sorpresivamente un monumento de un "tal" Artigas de Uruguay, por cierto, sacó fotos y nunca me las mandó, pero aqui lo encontré:

*Monumento al General Jose G. Artigas. Sexta Avenida & Spring. Soho, Manhattan*









Y estas me parecieron interesantes: 

*Ofrenda floral, 25 de agosto de 2006.*

Miembros del Consulado del Uruguay:
Susana Ramagli, Cónsul General Adriana Lissidini, Cónsul General Adjunto Luján Barceló, Agustina Barriola, Pablo Nicolás Varela, Paula Guzmán.









Miembros del Consulado, de la Misión Permanente ante las Naciones Unidas, de Hogar Casa Uruguay, de la Cámara de Negocios Uruguay-Nueva York -José Silveira, de la Comisión 25 de Agosto, del Consejo Consultivo (NY-NJ-CT) Víctor Pimentel, Dr. Lacouis Petrucelli, Sra. Nancy Mazza









Pablo Soca, nieta y bisnieto de Joaquín Torres García









Fuente: http://conuruyork.org/


*Saludos*


----------



## arac

Uhhh, ese artigas de NY es igual al de Melo, que creo que es el "Artigas Tribuno", el de caracas también está muy bueno.
Ah, las 5 del consulado re chetas, topiiisimas. Y me mató el grabadorcito de la última foto ¿Habrán pasado el himno entero? Para mi, a las ciudades importantes tendríamos que haber mandado Artigas ecuestres, San Martín y Bolivar en NY quedan impresionantes.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

jaja... realmente, que condiciones, con el grabador en el piso:lol:, ojalá haya funcado, suele ocurrir que no marche:lol:

si... re tops nuestras diplomáticas neoyorquinas:crazy:


----------



## dosmundos

*En Dos Hermanas, al sur de Sevilla....*











*en un barrio de casas bien cuidadas*










*delimitando una tranquila plaza*



















*hay una calle que se llama *


----------



## El Alemán

Buenisimo dosmundos, la verdad que yo me estaba preguntando donde aparecia Uruguay en todo esto, y la sorpresa me la lleve al final.


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimo aporte dosmundos.
Que ciudades por dios,si valoraramos y cuidaramos lo que tenemos aca seriamos tan ricos como en españa,realmente hermoso pais,españa claro,uruguay es impresionante pero a veces mal cuidado.
Buenisima la calle montevideo.


----------



## movic

En Puebla hay un restaurante Uruguayo en una buena zona, que es de los mejores restaurantes de la ciudad, y lo mejor es que no es tan caro xD. Los dueños creo que son uruguayos y ademas importan varios de sus productos de alla. Cuando vuelva a Puebla será de los primeros lugares en lo que comere jeje.


----------



## dosmundos

El Alemán said:


> Buenisimo dosmundos, la verdad que yo me estaba preguntando donde aparecia Uruguay en todo esto, y la sorpresa me la lleve al final.



El factor sorpresa es importante.....


----------



## dosmundos

SebaFun said:


> Buenisimo aporte dosmundos.
> Que ciudades por dios,si valoraramos y cuidaramos lo que tenemos aca seriamos tan ricos como en españa,realmente hermoso pais,españa claro,uruguay es impresionante pero a veces mal cuidado.
> Buenisima la calle montevideo.


Gracias Seba. En realidad no pretendo mostrar lugares de España, sino lugares que nos recuerden. Tengo otras fotos que también subiré un día de estos en dónde las calles que tienen que ver con Uruguay dejan bastante que desear.

También podría poner una foto con la placa que tiene el nombre de la calle, pero me gusta que se sepa en dónde está y cual es el ambiente del lugar.


----------



## nikobolso

muy buen tema q lastima q no tengo nada pa compartir


----------



## Noqtámbulo

qué bueno tu aporte dosmundos... tan lejos y presentes, saludoskay:


----------



## dosmundos

^^

gracias noq

tengo varias más que iré subiendo poco a poco

(y no todas se llaman Montevideo )


----------



## dosmundos

*Seguimos con el nomenclator*

*Esta vez le toca a Benidorm, Alicante.*











*Avenida Uruguay hacia el Este*









*Avenida Uruguay hacia el Oeste*










*Cartelería*










*La susodicha esquina*


----------



## SebaFun

mUchas gracias dosmundos,estupendo aporte.
Me encanto alicante,hermosa la avenida uruguay y hermosa la carteleria.
Esta buena esa zona,como muy desarrollada y bien playera.
Que bueno que uruguay aparezca alli.


----------



## El Alemán

Muy bueno che!!! no me gusta mucho Benidorm, jaja, pero Uruguay esta presente, asi que ta.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Qué buenas están las fotos "dosmundos"!! justo ayer (cuando viste que estaba noctambuleando y me lo hiciste saber :lol cuando envié el comentario, la página no permitía entrar, vaya uno a saber porque, ultimamente ha pasado eso.

Se me hacía rara la 1er foto porq hay 2 carriles laterales para estacionar y el del medio para circular, muy estrecha esa parte.

Saludos y gracias por mostrarnos donde estamos en alguna parte del mundo y desconocemos.


----------



## dosmundos

El Alemán said:


> Muy bueno che!!! no me gusta mucho Benidorm, jaja, pero Uruguay esta presente, asi que ta.


Es que... como te digo.... Benidorm es Benidorm. Millones de turistas la visitan todos los años, otros tantos millones la aborrecen, a unos cuantos más ni les va ni les viene.

De lo que sí se puede jactar es que es la única ciudad española con un skyline masivo de altura (no digo calidad, sino altura).

Su arquitectura es discutible pero está pensada para un turismo masivo y de bajo costo. Y han decidido aprovechar al máximo el espacio tirando hacia arriba lo que en otros lugares son miles de casas idénticas a lo largo de una playa.

A mi particularmente me gusta porque muy cerca de ahí está Altea, que fue el lugar en donde "caí", cuando me vine para España.

Entonces conozco gente que vive en toda esta zona (hay muchísimos uruguayos en Benidorm y alrededores) y es una pequeña parte de mi historia personal y familiar.


Gracias a todos por los comentarios.


----------



## Gussy

Bandera de Uruguay en pleno centro de Chicago, sobre la avenida Michigan.
En esa plazoleta se encuentran todas las banderas de los paises de America del Sur


----------



## Gussy

Existe un ciudad hermana de Montevideo, llamada igual aqui en USA, en el estado de Minnesota, en el condado de Chipewa, con 5346 habitantes (datos de wikipedia).
A pesar que vivo algo lejos, siempre tuve ganas de conocerla, asi que tengo pensado ahora en el verano hacerme una escapada hasta alli y obvio sacar fotos.


----------



## dosmundos

*Una sorpresa haberlo encontrado*

*La semana pasada pintó viajar a Sevilla nuevamente.*

Mucha niebla cuando salí de BCN y muy nublado todo el viaje











Después de una semana de arduo trabajo :bash: me disponía a sacar algunas fotos en el Parque María Luisa











*Cuando descubrí esto :












El Pabellon de Uruguay de la Exposición Iberoamericana de 1929










que hoy en día es usado por la Universidad de Sevilla para diversas actividades 







































*

Y caminando, caminando...... también descubrí que Montevideo y el Rio de la Plata se cruzan muy cerca de ahí




















Fotos de algunas casas de estas calles, que por momentos me hacen recordar a Pocitos ó al Prado. Casualidades......





































































































*Espero que les haya gustado. Tengo varias cosas más.... pero todo a su tiempo*
.
.


----------



## dosmundos

*Como complemento, una vista aérea y una reseña que no tiene desperdicio.*












*www.sevillasigloxx.com/2008/07/pabelln-de-uruguay.html*

El Gobierno de la República Oriental de Uruguay, comunica en 1911, al 

Encargado de Negocios español en Montevideo, la aceptación a la 

invitación de participar en la Exposición Hispano-americana, con la 

reserva de conocer el carácter de la muestra. Con motivo de los actos 

conmemorativos del Centenario de las Cortes de Cádiz, celebrados en dicha 

ciudad en 1913, y la grata impresión que el Gobierno Uruguayo había 

sacado de los mismos, éste comunica no existir dificultad para la 

concurrencia en actos de índole similar.

*Pero los acontecimientos de la segunda década de este siglo, hacen 

cambiar sin embargo, esta primera intención de participar. Así en enero 

de 1925, el Consejo Nacional, revoca su primer compromiso y en el mes de 

abril del mismo año, el Ministro de Exteriores, aún mostrándose 

partidario de la participación de la República en el Certamen sevillano, 

advierte a nuestros representantes que era necesario contar con el 

beneplácito de las Cámaras, y en general había oposición en este sentido, 

ya que se argumentaba que las materias primas producidas por ésta 

república eran demandadas en todo el mundo, por lo que hacía innecesaria 

la participación en este tipo de ferias internacionales, siendo un gasto 

inútil los fondos destinados a este fin.*

Y a poco estuvo de quedarse sin representación, ya que se tardó algo mas 

de dos años para que se decidiera la participación del país americano; de 

hecho Uruguay no estuvo presente en la Exposición del Centenario de la 

independencia de Brasil. Frente a este oposición, la influyente colonia 

española, organiza junto al embajador español, una amplia campaña en 

favor de la participación en el encuentro hispanista, haciéndose eco la 

prensa del país. Dando como fruto una nueva iniciativa por parte del 

Ministerio de Estado, consistente en la construcción de un pabellón para 

la exposición de los productos tantos industriales como rurales y 

manufacturados, así como los aspectos administrativos, culturales y 

artísticos, con una superficie de 1000 m2 y dos cobertizos para la 

presentación de productores vacunos y lanares.



Sometida a debate esta propuesta en mayo de 1927 en la Cámara Alta, 

provocó que algunos senadores hicieran encendidos discursos en favor de 

la "Madre Patria" , sin esperar beneficios económicos que justificaran 

tal presencia. En cambio los comunistas se opusieron defendiendo que era 

un gasto inútil y burgués. Por fin el 11 de mayo de 1927, es aprobada por 

el Congreso de los Diputados la concurrencia del país americano a la 

Exposición, con una dotación inicial de 80.000 pesos-oro, que luego se 

aumentaría hasta 100.000, al objeto de hacer permanente la construcción 

del edificio y poder ser utilizada en el futuro como consulado y 

biblioteca, denominándose ésta "América de Uruguay".



Una vez dotado de presupuesto el proyecto, se constituye un comité 

organizador, el cual convoca un concurso entre los arquitectos residentes 

en el país, los cuales tienen como plazo hasta el día 3 de septiembre del 

mismo año para presentar sus trabajos. En las bases de la convocatoria el 

comité establece dos condiciones básicas, una que sea económico, y otra 

que armonice con el estilo predominante en el sur de España, tales como 

mudéjar, morisco, barroco del siglo XVIII, etc.


Este último condicionante produjo cierta reticencia, por otra parte 

justificada, en el seno de los arquitectos que pensaban presentarse el 

concurso, aduciendo que no solo algunos estilos no eran apropiados para 

un pabellón, sino que precisamente es en España donde se encuentran las 

mejores muestras de estos estilos, por lo que por bueno que fuera, no 

haría sino desmerecer.

A pesar de todo, el concurso siguió adelante, presentándose 19 trabajos, 

siendo premiado el presentado por Mauricio Cravotto, por su economía, 

facilidad de construcción y características estéticas.

En el mes de diciembre de 1927, se nombra al Doctor en medicina Torres 

Insargarat, Comisario de la representación, era hombre de reconocido 

prestigio, ajeno a la política y por tanto bien acogido por todos.

El Sr. Torres se desplaza a Sevilla estableciéndose en el Consulado de 

Uruguay en la calle Bamberg 3, gestionando la elección de parcela, y 

revisando los aspectos jurídicos y económicos de la cesión; intentando 

conseguir un tratamiento similar al de los EE.UU., consiguiendo la cesión 

de los mismos por espacio de 75 años, al igual que el resto de países 

americanos, no siéndo aplicado el trato especial al que aspiraba.

La parcela inicialmente elegida fue la ubicada junto al pabellón de 

Méjico, pero ésta fue adjudicada a Brasil, por lo que se le asigno una 

nueva junto a la de los EE.UU. y Chile, quedando zanjado así el asunto a 

gusto de todos. La parcela de 2.324 m2 de superficie, fue entregada el 8 

de junio de 1928, a reserva de formalizar las escrituras por el 

Ayuntamiento.

Para ejecutar el proyecto, se designa al arquitecto Emilio Conforme, y al 

contratista sevillano Manuel Alvarez. A simple vista, en la composición 

del pequeño edificio, se diferencian dos piezas que se yuxtaponen:

- La Nave Principal, formada por la intersección de dos cuerpos a modo de 

crucero, uno en sentido paralelo a la fachada y otro perpendicular a la 

misma, y que formaliza la entrada, organizando ambos en una sola planta 

que al parecer por condiciones económicas y de superficie impidieron que 

el arquitecto proyectara una planta mas en el principal.

- El Cuerpo Trasero, de forma de triángulo equilátero, acabado en proa y 

que apunta a un tímido patio central de igual forma, no existente como 

tal, pero si insinuado en la cubierta . Este cuerpo se organiza como 

deambulatorio perimetral, alrededor del espacio central, con escasa 

altura.

Este conjunto constituye un edificio sobrio de tradición urbana, con 

fachada organizada y representativa que es el tránsito hacia el cuerpo 

donde se aloja el espacio funcional propiamente dicho.
Alzado y Planta

El cuerpo lateral de pequeña escala que se anexa a la entrada, no deja de 

extrañar. Sobra desde cualquier tipo de análisis, y puede ser un intento 

del autor de dar "cierta gracia" al edificio, añadiéndole una terminación 

semicircular y causar un efecto de arquitectura improvisada y popular, 

acercándose a las haciendas coloniales de Uruguay, con la única intención 

de ganar el primer premio.


El pabellón, como ya hemos dicho, es sobrio exteriormente, con portada 

neobarroca, que responde en cierto modo la estética manierista propuesta 

por la comisión organizadora, a caballo entre una organización tipológica 

y una composición propia del siglo pasado; adaptando algunos elementos 

como arcos de medio punto y cubiertas de teja cerámica curva al gusto 

imperante por el estilo andaluz.


La estructura del edificio es de hormigón armado con zonas mixtas de 

muros de fábrica, sobre zapara corrida en forma de T invertida, a una 

profundidad de 1,5 mts. Los forjados se resuelven mediante lozas armadas 

en sus dos direcciones, salvo en algunas zonas que es unidireccional.

La exposición presentada por Uruguay en su pabellón, se componía de 

representación estatal y pública, y se dividían en tres secciones 

dedicadas a industrias, lanas, bellas artes, frigoríficos, Escuelas 

Industriales e Instituto Agrónomo y obras de arte contemporáneo, 

seleccionadas en un Concurso Nacional.


Los productos y datos expuestos, eran muy diverso, como exhibición de 

gráficos, datos económicos. muestrarios, maquetas, etc. Había salas 

dedicadas a la ganadería y a la comercialización de la carne congelada y 

en conserva. Sección de frigoríficos mostrando mediante cristales las 

reses congeladas y proyección de una película sobre el proceso de 

preparación.

Las instituciones públicas que colaboraron fueron los Ministerios de 

Obras Públicas, e Industria, las direcciones de Agronomía, Inmigración, 

Inspección de Colonias, de Estadísticas, Enseñanza Industrial; las 

Escuelas de Veterinaria y Odontología, etc. El sector privado expuso 

carnes y conservas, cueros, calzados, vinos y licores, madera y parquets, 

tejidos, productos químicos y farmacéuticos, etc. La semana en honor de 

Uruguay se celebró del 15 al 21 de Octubre de 1929.

Este edificio, representativo de la República del Plata, que quiso 

recrear una arquitectura nacionalista, partiendo de las influencias 

recibidas de España e Italia, es actualmente sede del Consejo de 

Estudiantes del Distrito Universitario de Sevilla.


----------



## adri!

Embajada de Uruguay en South Kengsinton, Londres.


----------



## SebaFun

Que linda que està y mas con la bandera uruguaya.
Gracias por la foto adri.

PD:El edificio de atras tiene un deje al radisson.


----------



## adri!

SebaFun said:


> Que linda que està y mas con la bandera uruguaya.
> Gracias por la foto adri.
> 
> PD:El edificio de atras tiene un deje al radisson.


Si, la verdad preciosa. Me encanta esa zona, y siempre es lindo encontrarse con el pabellón en ciudades extranjeras.


----------



## manzal22

uh la de londres hermosa ...tengo una tambien yo de aca de asuncion


----------



## manzal22

no se nota muy bien nomas jaja


----------



## SebaFun

Plaza Uruguay,està claritokay:

Hermosa foto por cierto,me ecanta como queda con lluvia.


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012

En Venezuela hay una estacion de metro muy concurrida que se llama ARTIGAS.


----------



## Dragonuruguayo

muy buenos aportes


----------



## Ronald34

Botschaft der Republik Östlich des UruguayPalais Esterhazy, Wallnerstraße 4/3/17, 1010 Wien
Tel: (+43 / 1) 535 66 36, 535 66 57Fax: (+43 / 1) 535 66 18E-Mail: [email protected]bereich: Republik Österreich, Republik Slowenien, Slowakische RepublikS.E. Herr Carlos Alejandro BARROS OREIRO, v
ao. u. bev. Botschafter, (17.04.2009)
Herrn Dr. Hector Ricardo VEDOVATTI RAFFO 
Gesandter - Botschaftsrat, (07.05.2008)
Frau Adriana Maria Teresa BERRO CASTELLANOS, v
Gesandte - Botschaftsrätin, (25.01.2006)


----------



## diego_pjc

*plaza uruguaya, al fondo la estatua de Artigas.. no se ve muy bien nomas..*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## SebaFun

Hermosa plaza realmente,gracias por la fotokay:


----------



## Gussy

Pabellon Patrio en el frente del edificio de Naciones Unidas en NYC


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Qué buena foto Gussy !! Gracias por subirla kay:


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisima foto gussy en la mejor ciudad del mundo la bandera mas linda.


----------



## Tatito

SebaFun said:


> Buenisima foto gussy en la *mejor ciudad del mundo* la bandera mas linda.


Buenisima foto Gussy... 

PD: Seba, la mejor cuidad del mundo no era Montevideo?? :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Tatito said:


> PD: Seba, la mejor cuidad del mundo no era Montevideo?? :lol:


Bueno,justamente montevideo y new york son mis ciudades favoritas en el mundo por lo que cualquiera de las dos puede ser la mejor del mundo


----------



## diego_pjc

*Plaza Uruguaya en Asuncion, desde arriba de un edificio, muy lindo se ven los Tajy= Lapacho en castellano*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## SebaFun

Wow
Pensè que era europa con ese tremendo colorido,realmente hermosa foto:applause:


----------



## veka-15

lapacho se llama ese arbol ??? ... es un belleza !!!


----------



## patriauy

ese tipo de arbol con esos coloridos es lo que les falta a las plazas y parques uruguayos, se que en algunos parques hay algunos lapachos pero no como en esta plaza paraguaya. Felicitaciones a los Paraguayos por tan hermosa plaza, y por ponerle a esta el nombre de Plaza Uruguaya


----------



## diego_pjc

*de hecho tengo mas fotos desde arriba de la plaza uruguaya en asuncion, otra toma*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## chema1964

En una de las televisoras privadas mas grande de España,Antena 3,en la edicion central del noticiero,hoy 20 de noviembre a las 21.00 hs dieron como noticia el corto "Ataque de panico",y destacaban la excelente produccion hecha apenas con 200 euros,unos 300 dolares,y dijeron tambien que gano muchos premios.


----------



## arac

La verdad que la repercusión de ese corto ha sido enorme, uno se da cuenta de porque es asi cuando lo ve.


----------



## SebaFun

Ese corto es todo un orguloo,parece una produccion hollywoodense,sin menospreciar la nacional
Hermosas fotos de asuncion.


----------



## Good_boy

ES UNA PRODUCCION EXCELENTE!!

He visto el corto y me parecio simplemente BUENISIMO con mayusculas! Los efectos de primera!


----------



## gertero

*Le Club Posada. Uruguay.*

En el ultimo numero de la prestigiosa Traveller de Conde Nast aparece Le Club Posada, La barra, como uno de los mejores sitios para hospedarse en latinoamerica.








Traduzco articulo:
_"En el elegante norte de Punta del Este. La barra se ha establecido como la playa para aquellos que buscan diversion, exisita comida maritima pero no muchedumbres. Le Club posada es como sus invitados, marchoso y cool. El estilo Luis 14, con habitaciones minimalistas- paredes blancas, camas de lino blanco y ninguna pintura con gauchos o silla de montar a la vista. Pedir una habitacion con vistas al mar, los atardeceres son espectaculares. La posada tiene acceso directo a la playa y a corta distancia de los coquetos comercios y vida nocturna esteña"_ by Chris Moss. Traducido por Gertero

http://www.leclubposada.com/


----------



## gertero

Ah y me olvidaba, en el Ny Times aparecio en la seccion Traveler el pasado octubre Montevideo, el articulo esta disponible online.
Aunque suelo seguir sus guias, no se me parece un poco lo mismo de siempre para Montevideo, como que el autor no se curro buscar cosas nuevas, o tal vez no las hay??


36 Hours in Montevideo, Uruguay 
Horacio Paone for The New York Times
The Palacio Salvo was once the tallest building in South America.

MONTEVIDEO may be overshadowed by its flashier neighbors, Punta del Este and Buenos Aires, but Uruguay’s capital does not suffer from an inferiority complex. As the country’s commercial and political hub, Montevideo follows its own, nonchalant pace. Its 1.3 million residents are eager to show off their city’s time-warp-like pleasures, like the leather cases slung over their shoulders that hold thermoses and gourds to make mate tea. And although Montevideo’s skyline is punctuated by few skyscrapers, it is home to charming small museums, a lively old city and only a handful of tourists. It is a city that Uruguayans are happy to keep under wraps.



1) HOT DOGS, COOL ART

Dive right into downtown life by stopping off at Montevideo’s triple threat Plaza Fabini (18 de Julio and Rio Negro). Nicknamed Plaza del Entrevero by the locals for the statue in its center, the manicured, fountain-filled square is perfect for soaking in late afternoon rays and for people watching. The outdoor cafe, La Pasiva, is famous for its “panchos,” hot dogs served with a secret-recipe spicy mustard (18 Uruguayan pesos, about 85 cents at 21.57 pesos to the dollar), and best washed down with a bottle of Paso de los Toros, Uruguay’s contribution to the great grapefruit sodas of the world. And hiding underneath is the Subte (598-2-908-7643; www.subtemvd.blogspot.com), a free exhibition space that often features Uruguayan contemporary artists.

6 p.m.
2) PIECE OF CAKE

The apostrophe may be unnecessary, but everything else is just where it belongs at Cake’s (José Ellauri 1067; 598-2-707-6207; www.cakes.com.uy) in the upscale Pocitos neighborhood. It’s a wonderful place to have tea and sample the gargantuan desserts (108 pesos) that will easily keep hunger at bay until Montevideo’s late dinner hour. Try the Uruguayan-style mille-feuille, with loads of dulce de leche; or the Ramón Novarro, a chocolate cake with loads of dulce de leche; or the alfajores, cookies filled with loads of dulce de leche. (They do have some items without dulce de leche, but why bother?)

9 p.m.
3) HOLD THE CHEESE

Casual restaurants in Montevideo have strikingly similar menus based around chopp (draft beer), muzzarelas (tasty Sicilian pizza slices), fainá (flatbread made with chickpea flour) and chivitos (steak sandwiches). For an old-school spot that’s a cut above the rest, try Pizzería Trouville (21 de Septiembre 3104; 598-2-711-2598), a popular place in Pocitos that’s somewhere between a diner and a bar. Its muzzarelas are dripping with cheese (unless you just order “pizza,” which comes cheeseless) and taste especially good if you can snag an outdoor table.

11 p.m.
4) DOUBLE YOUR FUN

Montevideo is not on the radar of many celebrities (or not yet) but Baar Fun Fun (Ciudadela 1229, Mercado Central; 598-2-915-8005; www.barfunfun.com), a bar founded in 1895 and now a hot spot for tango and local candombé music, has attracted a few odd ones, as evidenced by the photographs on the wall. Among the wall-worthy: the Canadian rocker Bryan Adams; the actor Danny Glover; and Michelle Bachelet, the president of Chile. Meanwhile, Uruguayans of all ages pack into the place to drink uvita, a super-sweet wine-based concoction, listen to live performances and, to the extent the cramped bar allows, dance.

Saturday

11 p.m.
5) MORNING MARKET

Though taxis are cheap, Montevideo’s center is manageable on foot, and a good place to start is Mercado de los Artesanos (Plaza Cagancha 1365; 598-2-901-0887), a crafts market where artists do shifts selling each other’s candles, leatherwork, ceramic lamps and finger dolls. Afterward, walk down 18 de Julio to gawk at the Palacio Salvo, the tallest building in South America when it was built in the 1920s. Then wander into the old city, seeing how pleasant a historic district can be when you remove the tourists and install residents going about their daily business.

1 p.m.
6) MEET FOR MEAT

Saturday afternoons take on a virtual party atmosphere at the Mercado del Puerto (Piedras and Yacaré; 598-2-915-4178; www.mercadodelpuerto.com), a grand 19th-century port market that is a carnivore’s delight. The traditional routine: start at the bar of Roldós with a bottle of Medio y Medio, a mix of sparkling and dry wine that serves as the mercado’s official beverage and, at 120 pesos a bottle, is a rapid revelry inducer. Then switch to a Uruguayan red when you sit down for a meal at one of the parrillada restaurants like La Maestranza, while skilled grill masters roast hunks of meat and, probably just for show, the occasional green pepper. Lunch for two, with wine, is about 750 pesos.

4 p.m.
7) WHERE’S GURVICH?

From the seven deadly sins portrayed by barnyard animals, to paintings that resemble a Where’s Waldo montage, José Gurvich is one of Uruguay’s best-known 20th-century artists. Celebrate his work and life at the Gurvich Museum (Ituzaingó 1377, Plaza Matriz; 598-2-915-7826; www.museogurvich.org), a smartly laid-out museum that is a biography-in-a-building. Make your way through three floors of his paintings and sculptures and collages and murals — the man did everything but create videos for YouTube, and that’s probably only because he died in 1974.

7 p.m.
8) SHARING STRAWS

Remember when weekend evenings meant hanging out on the waterfront with your thermos of hot water, drinking yerba mate through a shared metal straw? You don’t? Then you’re clearly not from Pocitos, where a stretch of the Rambla fills up with couples and groups of friends. The crowd skews young but by no means exclusively so. The owner of the mate, or gourd, pours in the water, and passes it to one friend after another. It’s a bring-your-own affair, so if you want to join, be sure to pick up a mate and thermos earlier in the day; they’re easy to find.

10 p.m.
9) SUSHI BREAK

Try as they might, Montevideanos cannot live on meat alone, and one place they take a break from the beef culture is at Café Misterio (Costa Rica 1700, Carrasco; 598-2-601-8765; www.cafemisterio.com.uy), a sushi bar that has for years been one of the hippest spots in town. Retro meets modern in the ever-changing décor, 30-somethings meet 60-somethings at the bar, and octopus sashimi (190 pesos for four pieces) meets mojitos (100 pesos) on the menu.

2 a.m.
10) ROUND (LIKE A RECORD)

At 2 a.m. it is almost too early to arrive at Lotus (World Trade Center; 598-2-628-1379; www.lotus.com.uy), Montevideo’s club-of-the-moment, but there are plenty of jam-packed bars in the area like El Pony Pisador (José Iturriaga 3497; 598-2-622-1885; www.elponypisador.com.uy) for a previa, or warm-up. Lotus itself is almost disturbingly round, like a disco on a 1970s Martian spaceship, but it creates a flowing transition between wallflowers on the outside, flirters one ring in and dancers sweating to house music on the inside. The crowd ranges from the ultraslick to those just looking to get down and have a good time with friends. Try to leave at 4:30 a.m., and you’ll be swimming against the tide of all the late arrivals.

Sunday

11 a.m.
11) MARKET MAKERS

Looking for fresh onions, candy-coated peanuts, comfy sweaters, used books, flowers, a used remote control and a puppy? You’ll find those and lots of other things at the Tristán Narvaja street fair, which takes over blocks and blocks around the thoroughfare of the same name on Sundays. Even if you’re not in the market for anything besides a stroll through an interesting market, you are guaranteed satisfaction.

1 p.m.
12) LAST CALL FOR CHIVITOS

If you’ve made it this far without having a chivito, the Uruguayan steak sandwich that even in its plainest form comes loaded with lettuce, tomato, egg and cheese, you may have set a Montevidean record. Papoñita (18 de Julio 1649; 598-2-408-4840), an old-school diner filled with cute old couples will end your streak. The Canadian chivito, which comes with ham, lettuce, tomato and tons of other stuff, is 160 pesos; the copa melba (175 pesos) is another specialty, a sky-high ice cream concoction that is nearly as much of an architectural accomplishment as some of the surrounding buildings.

THE BASICS

Flights between New York City and Montevideo require a connection, usually in Panama City, Buenos Aires, Santiago or São Paulo. A recent Web search for mid-November found a LAN Airlines flight from Kennedy Airport, connecting in Santiago, for $855. From Buenos Aires, the Uruguayan airline Pluna flies to Montevideo for $65 one-way. 

Think twice before choosing a hotel downtown. Charming by day, the old city can be loud and unpleasant, or quiet and dangerous, at night. Since the city is so easily navigable by cheap taxis, it’s best to stay in an upscale neighborhood like Pocitos, which is right on the water. Most hotels accept U.S. dollars. 

The 1950s Ermitage Hotel (Juan Benito Blanco 783; 598-2-710-4021; www.ermitagemontevideo.com) is an excellent value, with water-view rooms starting at $80. 

A more modern option is the Punta Trouville Apart & Suites (Francisco Vidal 726 and Juan Maria Pérez 2957; 598-2-712-0903; www.puntatrouville.com.uy). Rooms, which are equipped with kitchenettes, start at $85. 

For upscale accommodations, the Belmont House in the Carrasco neighborhood (Riviera 6512; 598-2-600-0430; www.belmonthouse.com.uy) has doubles starting at $240.


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenos las dos notas che! gracias!

Jajajaja, habla de la inseguridad de la CV, qué raro no? jajajaja

Abrazos!


----------



## espectro

Este año han dedicado varias veces espacios a Montevideo en los diarios de estados unidos, muy bueno los articulos


----------



## Ele

Genial, que sigan viniendo turistas! Que bueno es que nos den p'arriba de afuera, la verdad.


----------



## el palmesano

se dieron cuenta que ni palacio salvo, ni estadio centenario?? jaja

eso quiere decir que la ciudad es muy turistica jaja

y la verdad que hay algun que otro erro de informacion, pero esta bien


----------



## el palmesano

miren que en youtube hay varios programas de viajes sobre uruguay


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimos articulos:banana: esperemos sigan conociendo mas a este pais que ofrece algunas maravillas


----------



## el palmesano

en la television publica catalana emitiron un programa de uruguay, hay algunos errores de informacion, que muestra una falta de profesionalidad, pero bue jeje


esta en catalan, asi que.. jaja

eso si, me mato el acento catalan jaja

http://www.tv3.cat/videos/1647239/Uruguai


----------



## el palmesano

bueno, he decidido comenzar a compartir los videos que encuentre que hablen de uruguay, asi que aca uno

la mitad habla de uruguay, l a otra de sus empresa,pero tambien hablan de la aguada park!!

dejan muy bien al pais 


7794794


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendos videos palme,me gustò sobre todo el de VOLT LATAM ya que pude entender algo mas,aunque el catalan se asemeja en algo,jaja.

Muchas gracias por el aporte


----------



## el palmesano

si, es como el portugues, mas o menos podemos captarlo si es con un buen acento


----------



## guille_89uy

Que fuerte el catalán hablado con acento uruguayo...


----------



## chema1964

guille_89uy said:


> Que fuerte el catalán hablado con acento uruguayo...



Mi hija y yo coincidimos contigo:lol::lol::lol::nuts::nuts:.Yo tengo un tio catalan que vivia en Uruguay desde 1955,pero esta version es diferente.:bash:


----------



## guille_89uy

Es que esta mujer se ve nunca fue a Cataluña. Sabe catalán por sus abuelos y padres y ya está, por eso su acento uruguayo es más acusado.
Como está viejita, hacía tiempo que no lo practicaba.


----------



## Larobi

Buenísimo este documento, gracias por compartirlo. Y bienvenido!


----------



## Neon87

veo que a muchos les gusto el reportaje de callejeros , afortunadamente yo vi ese reportaje justo una noche que estava libre; y bueno viendo el reportaje me encanto Motevideo , Uruguay en general , fijo que conozco al año o en el 2013 su bello pais, saludos

PD. por cierto el ultimo programa de callejeros fue, Costa rica que tambien es un pais muy bonito.


----------



## chema1964

FORLAN EN MADRID ES DIOS,O ALGO PARECIDO.


----------



## chema1964

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_t2UB01U7o



Un programa de humor diario de la television española le hace su singular homenaje a Diego Forlan.

Fue alucinante ver a un aleman en un
noticiero español festejando el triunfo del Atletic y gritando uruguayo,uruguayo...........

Aclaro que no me gusta para nada el futbol,pero gracias a esto somo un poco mas conocidos.Lo ironico es que los dos goles se los deben a dos rioplatenses.
¿verdad que les queda muy bien la bandera uruguaya a Berta y Patricia Conde?
¿donde las habran conseguido?


----------



## chema1964

Ahora le pongo todo el vídeo entero: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17JAAQoOeuY


----------



## SebaFun

Hermoso lugar, el asado en uruguay hoy en dia tampoco esta para los que no somos mochileros:lol:


----------



## salero

Buenas!

Voy a ir subiendo algunas que vaya encontrando de mi viaje del año pasado (Grupo de viaje Ciencias Económicas)

Estas son del mausoleo de Ho Chi Minh, en Hanoi, Vietnam. Contando la vida de Ho Chi Minh, cuando viajó en un barco por el mundo y paró en Uruguay.










Vean cómo están escritos los nombres de los paises...









Siguiendo con Vietnam, en Ho Chi Minh City (ex Saigón), en el War Remnants Museum (museo de los "remanentes" de la guerra) hay una sección con fotos sobre protestas alrededor del mundo sobre la invasión de EEUU a Vietnam, y me encontré con esta foto:









Después sigo el recorrido del viaje buscando más fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## Larobi

¡Qué documentos que aparecen por acá! Muchas gracias, y esperamos más ...


----------



## el palmesano

miren: andaluces en uruguay
http://www.radiotelevisionandalucia.es/tvcarta/impe/web/contenido?id=6045

y madrileños por el mundo:
http://www.madrilenosxmundo.es/mxm_montevideo.jsp


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimos aportes, estoy viendo los videos y me encantan este tipo de historias, realmente dejan bien parado al pais ademas de mostrarlo hermoso!!!!:banana:


----------



## gertero

La revista Conde Nast Traveller nos vuelve a recordar en la edicion para julio que en la ST. Tropez sudamericana como ellos mismo llaman a Jose Ignacio estan listas las instalaciones de Playa Vik.










Os dejo el link para mas fotitos ya que no he visto que este proyecto tenga su propio hilo:

http://www.playavik.com/indexENG.php


----------



## 3700 gt

En Valencia(España) hay un barrio alado del circuito de Formula 1 y la Americans Cup con casas pequeñas unifamiliares que el ayuntamiento pretende arrasar para crear una zona de lujo,enfrente de un hotel de 5 estrellas superior llamado Las Arenas donde debian existir unas 100 viviendas solo queda una y el resto es aparcamiento,pues esa casa esta hay en medio y habitada por un Uruguayo ya que en toda esa plaza solo se ve la casa y la bandera Uruguaya en el tejado como si fuese el Alamo asediado por el general Santa Ana,lastima no haber llevado la camara.


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^

Circuito Ricardo Tormo! no?

Los Héroes supieron meter casi 100 mil personas ahí!

Gracias por el dato che!

Abrazos!


----------



## el palmesano

jaja que gracioso eso, verdaderamente alstima que no tenias camara jaja

genial lo de la casa 

ahora comparto esto de la cnn:





otros 3 juntos de la Cnn















de la BBC


----------



## el palmesano

otro de cnn


----------



## el palmesano

otro


----------



## el palmesano

otro


----------



## URU_RODRI

Que buenos los videos Palme.


----------



## el palmesano

gracias

acabo de conseguir subir el de andaluces por el mundo


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## URU_RODRI

Que linda la publicidad!!


----------



## [email protected]

Ahí va Palme!! Pero ojo que yo decía otra más. En la que yo te digo se ve claramente la nueva peatonal al mercado del puerto y el bebedero obsequiado por españa a la IMM,ojala la encuentres, ya que está mucho más linda que ésta otra.


----------



## Tatito

Excelente el video... gracias palme... 



.


----------



## el palmesano

[email protected] said:


> Ahí va Palme!! Pero ojo que yo decía otra más. En la que yo te digo se ve claramente la nueva peatonal al mercado del puerto y el bebedero obsequiado por españa a la IMM,ojala la encuentres, ya que está mucho más linda que ésta otra.


fijate en la pagina de sony a ver si sale jeje

donde la pasan la publicidad??


----------



## [email protected]

el palmesano said:


> fijate en la pagina de sony a ver si sale jeje
> 
> donde la pasan la publicidad??


En el canal Fox, pero no se si es de Sony o la Lumix.


----------



## Bmibes

^^Sí hace un tiempito que la pasan y en varios canales. Se reconoce el mercado del puerto al toque.


----------



## Bmibes

La encontré, no se como poner el video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zal6URocLZg


----------



## palmares

laverdad muy buena, y la CV se ve espectacular


----------



## Pablito28

Excelente


----------



## URU_RODRI

Muy lindo el video gracias!


----------



## el palmesano

[email protected] said:


> En el canal Fox, pero no se si es de Sony o la Lumix.


y en que pais?? jeje uruguay??


----------



## el palmesano

Bmibes said:


> La encontré, no se como poner el video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zal6URocLZg


el video se pone poniendo el codigo que viene despues del iual entre los siguientes cosas:

youtube encerrado por [ y ] y luego/youtube tambien encerrado por los [ y ]

el codigo ha de estar entre ambas cajitas

para entenderlo mejor quotea lo que pongo y lo veras






en español


----------



## SebaFun

^^Ese chico que tiene la camara en manos es el hijo de el jefe de mi padre!!!!

Qhdp jajajajajaja

Muy buena la propaganda!!!


----------



## palmares

^^
seba decile que se una al foro y de paso suba fotos en el nuevo thread a crear "fotos de usuarios sin censura" :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

^^:lol::lol:

Lamentablemente para vos no puedo decirle nada, porque no tengo amistad con el:lol: solo de vista lo conosco.


----------



## Ger_man

Yo vi ese comercial en el cable y le dije a mi hermano, mirá, ¿eso no es la Ciudad Vieja?, me dice naaaaaaaaa, no puede ser, ¬¬

Sabía que no estaba loco.


----------



## el palmesano

en TVE dedicaron un reportaje de informe semanal hoy, asi que quiza mañana ya lo cuelguen en su pagina web


----------



## chema1964

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/todos/abecedario/I.html#847156


Aqui esta lo informado por Palmesano,no muy bien informado pero.......
con buena intencion.


Que comico como destacan cosas que nunca me hubiera imaginado,la escuela publica es laica,gratuita,obligatoria y republicana.

Que lo disfruten.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ si, a mi no me agrado mucho, por las imagenes antiguas y por ese trato como vanagloriando estupideces como si por estar en sudamerica no fuese raro jaja

Pero bueno, en general estaba bastante bien


----------



## el palmesano

ya pusieron el deTVE en youtube


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ya hice los cambios, muchas gracias.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ gracias, ahora se ven muchisimo mejor y mas claras


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

iba en el coche de un cliente a otro y en una calle secundaria en el barrio hospitalet de barcelona, antes de un semaforo encontre un barsito llamado Montevideo, y apenas me dioel tiempo para sacarle una foto con el movil











nota en el diario marca (madrid)


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ahora algo del candombe callejero que hacemos por estas tierras, en muchos barrios salen toques bien uruguayos


----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> iba en el coche de un cliente a otro y en una calle secundaria en el barrio hospitalet de barcelona, antes de un semaforo encontre un barsito llamado Montevideo, y apenas me dioel tiempo para sacarle una foto con el movil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nota en el diario marca (madrid)




Carmen Posadas,autora de el articulo sobre Forlan,es uruguaya tambien,es bastante famosa ya que ha siso escritora de varios libros.


----------



## espectro

Yo llego a escuchar una cuerda de tambores en el exterior y puedo llegar a infartar de la emoción con lo que me gusta el candombe como MONTEVIDEANO y gran tradición de mi país y a que otros géneros les pese....


----------



## Tatito

espectro said:


> Yo llego a escuchar una cuerda de tambores en el exterior y *puedo llegar a infartar de la emoción *con lo que me gusta el candombe como MONTEVIDEANO y gran tradición de mi país y a que otros géneros les pese....


Lo mismo si estás en el exterior y vés una murga uruguaya :lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## 3700 gt

chema1964 said:


> Carmen Posadas,autora de el articulo sobre Forlan,es uruguaya tambien,es bastante famosa ya que ha siso escritora de varios libros.


Ademas se caso con Mariano Rubio director del Banco de España, unos 30 años mayor que ella,ella estaba con 30ytantos años a toda potencia,no le duro ni tres asaltos al mes el pobrecito ya andaba arrastradose deshidratado y en poco tiempo se fue a visitar a Elvis Presley:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## espectro

*Hacete el vivo vos no más....*

ni ahí, igual te cuento que ya tengo los paracaídas prontos para las fotos que nos traeras.... :lol:



Tatito said:


> Lo mismo si estás en el exterior y vés una murga uruguaya :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Pablito28

Asì nos ven algunos estadounidenses:


----------



## FEDE_22

Yo prefiero el TANGO mas que murga y candombe pero esta barbaro que pase eso afuera!!


----------



## gertero

:rock: El video mola, pena las imagenes y la calidad y que debe ser un pelin antiguo ya que no aparece el aeropuerto y otras cosillas, Gracias pablito28:cheers1:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

FEDE_22 said:


> Yo prefiero el TANGO mas que murga y candombe pero esta barbaro que pase eso afuera!!


mira, yo aca he hecho bastante para publicitar que el tango tambien es nuestro. muestro alguna cosita para que vean, arme una milonga bien charrua, le puse "La Cumparsita" como el uruguayo himno de los tangos, y adentro publicite nuestro pais, lleve musicos y orquestas uruguayas (hasta de niños una vez), ponia posters con la historia de Gardel, era en el centro de barcelona, en un teatro precioso, esto fue hace un par de años, dabamos clases y al terminar la clase se armaba bailongo tanguero, y para picar poniamos galletitas El Trigal en cada mesa....
quizas consiga un nuevo lugar para seguir adelante, pero aca no es facil conseguir este tipo de espacios.



































































































































A la orquesta tangouy de niños la logre presentar en un programa de la tv catalana


----------



## el palmesano

^^ oh! que bien!! buenos aportes!!!

gracias por compartirlos , habra video del programa??


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

NO LOGRE CONSEGUIR UN VIDEO DE LA ACTUACION. UN SALUDO.


----------



## FEDE_22

Me encanto!!!!!!! Aguante el tango que es para mi lo de más calidad que dio este país.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

gente, esperando que un cliente me atendiera, me puse a leer una revista tecnica (era sobre construccion a nivel europeo de camaras frigorificas y cosas asi) encontre una publicidad de Sony en la cual creo reconoceran algo nuestro, y le saque una foto como pude. un saludo.


----------



## federico87

Yo llego a escuchar un tango, un candombe o una murga y no se me mueve un pelo. No me gustan ni me siento identificado con ninguno de los tres generos.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

federico87 said:


> Yo llego a escuchar un tango, un candombe o una murga y no se me mueve un pelo. No me gustan ni me siento identificado con ninguno de los tres generos.


te queda la cumbia....y la musica campera con todos sus generos, milongas, chamarritas, y decenas del rico interior nuestro. 
con cual te sentis indentificado como uruguayo ?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

sorpresa hoy en un supermercado Carrefour en Barcelona


----------



## SebaFun

^^Nuestras toronjas alli

La verdad que me da mucha emopcion particular, porque la verdad que eso conlleva mucha gente trabajando, mucho sacrificio, etc, me llena de alegria.
Milonguedro exelentes aportes:applause:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

che, soy un nabo, me sentia tipo un espia en el super sacando las fotos para colgarlas en el foro, jaaaa..


----------



## el palmesano

si, suelen venir bastante, en carrefour de palma tambien he visto


----------



## el palmesano

*Walmer. Inauguró local en Murcia*


Walmer dará un paso más en su expansión al inaugurar mañana un nuevo local en Murcia, España. La empresa cuenta con nueve locales de decoración distribuidos en Uruguay, Argentina, Chile y España.
http://www.elpais.com.uy/101020/pecono-523064/economia/gente-&-negocios


----------



## el palmesano

no se si alguien lo pus ya..


----------



## palmares

Muy bueno, me encanto la fotografia, ahora habra que ver que tan buena es la historia


----------



## sebrivero

extenso artículo sobre uruguay publicado en el portal euromoney




November 2010
Fast-growing Uruguay is still an underperformer


*
In the past few years the country has reduced its dependence on offshore banking and links to Argentina and has grown its exports of agricultural produce and position as an important entrepôt. But its capital markets remain severely undeveloped, a situation that might be improved by a programme of privatization. Jason Mitchell reports from Montevideo.*




URUGUAY WANTS TO reform its banking secrecy laws so that the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development removes it from its grey list of tax havens, a sign of the declining importance of offshore banking to the country and the robust growth of many other industrial sectors.

This small, beautiful Latin American nation, with a population of 3.3 million, has one of the fastest-growing economies in the region and attracts a healthy rate of foreign direct investment as a percentage of GDP. The economy, which was worth $31.5 billion last year, grew by 10.4% in the second quarter of 2010. Local analysts are now forecasting that it will grow by more than 7.5% in the year as a whole. It expanded by 6.1% a year between 2004 and 2009 and was one of the countries in the region least affected by the international financial crisis. Inflation is at 6.25% and central bank reserves are $8 billion.

Uruguay received foreign direct investment of $1.26 billion last year and $1.84 billion in 2008; last year, FDI as a proportion of GDP was 4%, compared with 3.8% for Chile, 1.6% for Brazil and 1.1% for Argentina. Traditionally, Montevideo, the country’s capital, has been the main offshore financial centre of South America but that industry is now of less significance, as so many other sectors have expanded rapidly during the past decade, including tourism, agribusiness, forestry and logistics.

Non-residents account for about 20% of the $13.42 billion in foreign-currency deposits in Uruguay, according to the central bank. Argentines, who have tried to protect themselves from the economic volatility of their own country, have been the main non-resident banking clients. The government – headed by the left-wing president José Mujica, a former guerrilla fighter who took office on March 1 this year for a five-year term – wants a more transparent relationship with the international community and is in talks with the country’s opposition parties about lifting banking secrecy rules in cases of suspected tax evasion, a move demanded by the OECD. At the moment, judges can order details of bank accounts to be opened up only in the course of a criminal fraud investigation.

"The Uruguayan economy has been expanding at a very fast pace during the past few years," says Fernando Lorenzo, the economy minister. "It resisted the international financial crisis very well. The country’s level of exports, especially in agricultural goods, has been growing rapidly and the economic fundamentals are very healthy. There is strong support in the national Congress for a reform of the banking secrecy laws and I think the new legislation will be passed very soon. For Uruguay, it is important that the country cooperates as far as possible with international tax authorities."

In 2001, an economic meltdown in Argentina provoked a banking crisis in Uruguay, highlighting its dependence on its bigger neighbour. However, the country is far less dependent on Argentina today: bank deposits held by Argentines in Uruguay have dropped to about 17% of total deposits from 40%; and loans to Argentine individuals, companies and provinces from Uruguayan banks have fallen to practically zero from 20%. Exports to Argentina have declined to less than 6% of total exports from around 25%.

Uruguay, which is seen internationally as enjoying a solid rule of law, has attracted some of the biggest foreign investments in Latin America during the past five years, especially in the agricultural, industrial, services and infrastructure sectors. Since January 1998, it has had an investment law that treats domestic and foreign investors equally (for example, corporate boards can be made up solely of foreigners). Investments do not require prior authorization or registration, and there is free transferability of capital and profits from foreign investments.

In 2006, Metsä-Botnia, a Finnish forestry company, invested $1.2 billion in a pulp mill in Fray Bentos, a town in western Uruguay close to the Argentine border (it was the largest foreign investment by any Finnish company abroad and was the biggest single FDI inflow in Uruguay’s history). However, it did not run smoothly and highlights the often prickly relationship between Argentina and its much smaller neighbour.

Many Argentines on the Río Uruguay who lived opposite the mill complained about possible contamination and Argentina filed a complaint against Uruguay at the International Court of Justice in The Hague (in April the tribunal ruled that Uruguay had not properly informed its neighbour about the plant before permission for its construction was granted). In October last year, Finnish forestry group UPM acquired the Fray Bentos mill from Metsä-Botnia for an undisclosed sum.

"During the past few years, the relationship between Argentina and Uruguay at times has been difficult," says José Luis Rial, chief financial officer at Conaprole, a dairy cooperative that represents 2,500 milk producers in the country and has annual gross sales of $600 million. "However, Mujica’s government has been making a big effort to improve relations with Argentina. Uruguay is a country that can be depended upon, it maintains its rule of law and it has never defaulted on its sovereign debt."

A large proportion of Uruguay is rolling green pastures and agribusiness was the backbone of the economy for more than a century. Today, agribusiness accounts for 20% of GDP while services make up 55%.

Milk production is one of the country’s most important industries and its main export markets are Brazil, Venezuela, Cuba and the US. Uruguay is one of the world’s biggest exporters of beef: it exported almost 26,000 tonnes in March 2010, a 66% increase on the same month in 2009. In the same month, Brazil exported 80,000 tonnes and Argentina about 20,000 tonnes. In total, Uruguay exports about 200,000 tonnes a year and Russia has become the main destination for Uruguayan beef (it imports 31% of Uruguayan production). With 13 million head of cattle, Uruguay has made an important effort in its traceability and food-safety procedures during the past decade, helping it to gain market access to the US (it is the only Latin American country to have done so).

A number of Brazilian meat producers have invested in Uruguay during the past five years, mainly because the country has a better international reputation for the quality of its meat than Brazil. Marfrig Frigorificos, the Brazilian group that is the world’s fourth-biggest meatpacker, has acquired four Uruguayan slaughter*houses during the past few years (in September last year, it also purchased a 51% share in Zenda Leather, a Uruguayan tanning group, for $49.5 million).

Uruguay’s Rural Association, which represents the country’s farming community, estimates that up to one-third of the country’s agricultural property might now be owned by foreigners. Last year, prime land close to Uruguay’s western border with Argentina fetched $7,000 a hectare compared with $3,000 a hectare in 2005, reflecting the global increase in land values because of mounting international demand for food.

Soya production is also of growing importance to Uruguay, although it does not dominate agriculture to the extent it does in Argentina and Brazil. A number of Argentine soya producers, including Cresud, have been buying land in the country to turn it over to soya production.

Adecoagro, another Argentine agribusiness group, which is backed by George Soros, has also purchased heavily in the country.

"Uruguay’s agribusiness is a very competitive industry at an international level," says Fernando Calloia, president of Banco de la República Oriental de Uruguay or Brou, the state-owned bank that is the country’s biggest financial institution, with total assets of $8.9 billion on December 31 2009 and a 37% share of Uruguay’s banking market. "The country has been discovered during the past five years and is now a magnet for foreign investment. It has predictable macroeconomics and a stable legal framework."

In 2009, Brou had an operating return on equity of 21.6%, compared with 20.1% in 2008 and 24.8% in 2007. It had an operating return on assets of 2.1% in 2009, compared with 2% in 2008 and 2.5% in 2007.
*
Tourist appeal*

Uruguay is also emerging as one of Latin America’s most important tourist destinations. Montevideo is an attractive city of 1.3 million people – it has an historic, colonial old town and good beaches nearby. However, most tourists that head to the country stay in or around Punta del Este, a world-famous beach resort that attracts the rich of Argentina and Brazil around New Year and the first two weeks of January (the destination became famous in the 1950s when the Rat Pack used to vacation there). Concern about Argentina’s economic stability has led many Argentines to invest in holiday homes in Uruguay, especially around Punta del Este (it is estimated that up to $10 billion of Argentine money has been invested in bricks and mortar in Uruguay).

According to the Uruguayan inward development agency, overall $1.5 billion has been invested in tourism-related real estate during the past five years. The country attracts more than 2 million tourists a year and the industry contributes more than 6% of GDP. In 2009, tourism arrivals per capita equalled 61.4% of Uruguay’s population, the highest rate in Latin America. Big hotel chains continue to pour money into the country: Inter*continental is investing $45 million, Setai Group $40 million, Pestana Group $15 million, and Sofitel $63 million.

In October 2009, Montevideo’s Carrasco International Airport – operated by Puerta del Sur, part of Grupo Corporación América, which is owned by the Argentine entrepreneur Eduardo Eurnekián – inaugurated a new terminal (it is small but one of the most modern in Latin America). This involved an investment totalling $165 million and this year the airport is expected to serve up to 1.5 million passengers. Uruguay is also becoming an important retirement destination for US citizens and Europeans. According to the Mercer Eco-City Ranking for this year, the country was placed first for quality of life in Latin America. It was ranked fourth in the Mercer Cost of Living City Ranking 2010. Last year, Transparency International ranked Uruguay in 25th place in the world for the lowest level of corruption, against 24th for France and 19th for the US.

According to International Living’s Annual Quality of Life Index for this year, which surveys 194 countries, Uruguay took 19th best spot, while Argentina was ranked 26th. Some 3,825 residence permits were issued last year, compared with 1,216 in 2005. Some 50% of new legal residents come from Argentina and Brazil, but the number of westerners is rising, as well.

"Half of Punta del Este is Argentine," says Mario Tucci, a strategic consultant based in Montevideo. "Uruguay has started to allow other countries’ tax authorities to get a peek at who is investing in the country. Argentina has been putting a lot of pressure on the country to do this and Mujica’s government has adopted a more pragmatic approach."

Logistics is also becoming one of the country’s most important industries. Montevideo boasts world-class port facilities and is the regional hub for South America’s Southern Cone region (Uruguay, Argentina, Paraguay and Brazil). It is the deepest natural harbour of the River Plate area, receives traffic from all over the world and focuses on the export, import and transit trade. It is the only terminal on the Atlantic coast of South America that operates under the free port system.

It contains a zone of customs exclusion where private operators offer services at an international level, including container warehousing. There is free transit of goods and no authorizations or formal procedures are required. Within the port facilities, goods are exempt from all import levies and other taxes.

The port of Nueva Palmira, on the left bank of the Río Uruguay 300 kilometres northwest of Montevideo and located at the terminal of the Paraná-Paraguay waterway, is also expanding rapidly. This waterway, 3,442-kilometre long, includes the River Plate and the Paraguay and Paraná rivers, and connects the centre of South America with the Atlantic coast. It is the most important river transportation system in South America.

The government estimates that $120 million needs to be invested to improve the waterway’s navigation and plans to grant concessions for both sea and river port installations.

"The port of Montevideo has more container movement than any other in the Southern Cone," says Tucci. "Uruguay’s membership of Mercosur, the regional trading bloc, has helped the country’s ports to grow. It can be a real headache trying to get containers into Brazil because of the level of paperwork involved. Many exporters, especially from China, find it a lot easier to send the containers to Uruguay first. They can then be transported to Brazil by ship or by road and there is less bureaucracy."

*
Free zone bonanza*

The government is also promoting "free airports", in which companies can repackage, remark, classify, handle and break down merchandise. They enjoy the same tax exemptions as the free ports. Montevideo also has four free trade zones, which contain technology and service-oriented business parks: Aguada Park, Zonamerica, Parque de las Ciencias (opening next year) and the World Trade Center Free Zone (opening next year).

The FTZs are 100% exempt from corporate income tax, wealth tax, import levies and any other tax created in the future. Uruguay has one of the best-educated workforces in Latin America and many international firms are outsourcing services to the country. All 15-year-old high school students have finished at least three years of English and two years of computer science, according to the country’s inward development agency. Some 21% of university students study accounting, finance or business administration, while 17% study science and technology. During the past two years, the government has implemented a "one laptop per child" programme, known as Plan Ceibal, and some 220,000 households (out of a total of 1,280,000) have received their first computers, half of them belonging to the poorest 20% of the population. The country has more information technology workers per capita than any other in Latin America, and software production and computer programming are becoming an important niche industry.

"The high standards of education mean that Uruguay is a very good location for an international company’s regional office," adds Tucci. "It is cheaper to set up an office here than in Brazil. It is an excellent location for treasury management or trading operations, for example."

There are big opportunities to develop Brazil-facing businesses in the north of Uruguay, close to the Brazilian border, where most young people are bilingual in Spanish and Portuguese.

Uruguay has expanded rapidly during the past decade and has a much more diversified economy today than before. However, the country still faces a number of challenges.

The country has weak capital markets and no domestic investment banks, despite strong private pension funds (they have $6 billion under management in total). Many of the country’s biggest groups, such as Banco República, telecommunications provider Antel and oil company Ancap, are in state hands.

Some corporates have issued debt this year but the amounts involved are small by international standards. In September, Conaprole issued $6 million in paper, its fifth issuance during the past year, as part of its Conahorro programme, which is targeting small retail investors. The bond has a tenor of one year and will pay only 3% annual interest. "The stock market is very shallow, it is true," says Lorenzo. "The government really wants to give the country’s capital markets a big push. There is a lot of liquidity and it would be great if that could be used to develop industry. What Chile, Peru and Colombia are attempting to do in integrating their stock markets is very interesting. We want to develop links with other stock markets in the region."
*
PPP potential
*
Horacio Vilaró, chief executive of Banco Itaú in Uruguay, says: "The country’s capital markets are weak but that could be about to change. The government is encouraging private-public partnerships in infrastructure projects and this could create big opportunities. The private pension funds are keen to support these projects financially, especially as they will be guaranteed by the state. There will be billions of dollars of investment in railways, highways, ports, and electricity generation within the next five to 10 years."

Banco Itaú is the second-biggest private-sector bank in the country after Santander and has a 14% share of the banking market (for the ABC1 socio-economic segment it is the market leader) and plans to expand its branch network to 25 during the first six months of next year. It has a total of 140,000 banking clients in Uruguay.


Horacio Correge, chief executive at Banco Nuevo Comercial, another of the country’s biggest private-sector banks, believes the government should consider part-privatizing some of the state-owned companies as a stimulus to the capital markets. "The government could sell stakes of up to 20% in these companies but it is not on the government’s agenda. One of the problems in Uruguay is that there are very few companies with enough critical mass to undertake an IPO. The only companies that are big enough are the retailers and the slaughterhouses. But the retailers such as Tienda Inglesa and Tata are family owned and have no desire to go public. Most of the slaughterhouses are now owned by big Brazilian groups and they have no need to undertake IPOs in Uruguay."

He adds that Uruguayan companies considering an IPO are more likely to undertake it in São Paulo or Buenos Aires because they have much bigger stock markets than Montevideo. Since 2005, Banco Nuevo Comercial has been owned by a consortium including Advent International and Morgan Stanley Strategic Investments. It has a network of 50 branches and offices throughout Uruguay.

Banco República is investigating the possibility of setting up the country’s first domestic investment bank. "It is a complex thing to try to do," says Calloia. "However, the country really needs one. We would set it up to operate as part of our pension fund administration business."

The central bank also wants to create a clearing house for domestic debt early next year. This will provide more pricing information and encourage trading in local debt.

It will be supported by the country’s two stock exchanges, Bolsa de Valores de Montevideo and the Bolsa Electronica de Valores del Uruguay. Uruguay has a highly dollarized economy, which sometimes makes it vulnerable to fluctuations in the exchange rate. Some 80% of bank deposits from individuals and small companies are in US dollars, as are 75% of loans. The overall level of bancarization is low, at less than 10%, and total credit amounts to 25% of GDP.

It is also not clear if Uruguay benefits fully from Mercosur membership. The bigger member countries, such as Brazil and Argentina, tend to treat the smaller members, including Paraguay and Uruguay, unfairly. For example, Uruguay’s bigger neighbours still levy many tariffs on goods manufactured in Uruguay, and Brazil does not recognize professional qualifications, such as in engineering, that are granted in Uruguay.

Some analysts say that Uruguay would be better off it was only an associate member of Mercosur, as Chile is, especially given the growing importance of logistics and trade to the economy. This would enable the country to strike its own free trade agreements (when it has attempted to do that during the past few years it has incurred the wrath of its bigger neighbours). However, Uruguay is wedded economically to Brazil and Argentina and there is no chance of it dissociating itself from Mercosur.

"Uruguay is a province of Argentina," says Gabriel Oddone, an economic consultant at CPA Ferrere, Uruguay’s most important law firm and strategic consultants, "but it is a serious one."

Uruguay does not have an equivalent of Argentina’s populist Peronism but there is a still degree of populism in the country. The public sector is very powerful and one of the challenges is the high level of industrial action. Many people feel they have been left out of the country’s economic success during the past five years. "There is a long tradition of trades unions in the country," adds Lorenzo. "However, they are very serious trades unions."

Another big challenge is the country’s high level of public debt, which amounts to $13.9 billion. Credit ratings agencies cite this as one of the main reasons why Uruguay does not yet have investment-grade status (in September, Standard & Poor’s raised its long-term foreign- and local-currency sovereign credit ratings to BB from BB–). However, the country has gradually changed the mix of its debt obligations: in 2004, 100% was denominated in US dollars while today 35% is denominated in Uruguayan pesos.

Resources-rich Uruguay has performed very well during the past five years, as global demand for its products and services has soared. However, the country lacks dynamic capital markets and the government should consider part-privatization of some of the state-owned companies to give the markets a boost.


http://www.euromoney.com/Article/27...l-an-underperformer.html?ID=80126&single=true


----------



## palmares

Me canse de leer... muy buena la Seb... como siempre habra quienes esten de acuerdo y quienes no


----------



## el palmesano

no me lo lei todo, pero ya con el subtitulo me desagrado, que privaticen en sus paises y se dejen de dar consejos para enriquecerse...

que se piensan? que vamos a ser una argentina 2??


----------



## FEDE_22

Ese comentario fue medio sindicalista retrogrado, todavia que nos estan empezando a dar bola te quejas? Basta con ese discurso de ayyy la soberania nos roban los piratas del norte bla bla


----------



## el palmesano

^^ jaja, es que nadie nos tiene que dar bola, uruguay ha de ser un pais desarrollado por si mismo, y las formulas que vengan de paises con grandes empresas, las cuales tienen capacidad de expandirse y justamente recomindan privatizal en el rubro de sus mejores empresas no nos beneficia en nada


Es como si mañana un grupo de "expertos" españoles viene y nos dice que hemos de privatizar las telefonia... jaja para que?? para que telefonica se expanda?? ademas como si eso hubiese sido bueno para españa... que para nada, porque la privatizacion lo unico que ha generado es mayor robo de telefonica en sus servicios porque todo el rato cobran cualquier cosa ya que mucha gente no se fija, y menos inverciones en infraestructuras.


No es nada de lider sindical, porque no afecta a los trabajadores, afecta a la calidad de los servicios, y uno como ciudadano y propietario de las empresas publicas ha de darsae cuenta que algo gestionado por uno mismo para uno mismo es mejor que algo generado por otro para nosotros y con sobrecoste porque nos venen el servicio jaja.


Ha de permitirse la intervención de privados, pero no la privatizacion, es jamas, nunca. La competencia entre ciudadanos y privados esta bien, pero unica excistencia de privados solo beneficia a algunos ciudadanos. deberia permitirse claramente la construccion e autopistas con peajes a empresas privadas(claramente me refiero incentivandolo si el estado no tiene par construir todo el tramo), o lo mismo con vias ferreas, o comoen los puertos, pero no podemos entregar empresas de las cuales cada ciudadano es un accionista a unos extranjeros a menor coste y para que se encarguen de los servicios bascios del pais jaja, eso es ridiculo


En las empresas publicas solo hemos de pagar el coste+el margen de dinero necesario para mejorar las infraestructuras, y en las cosas basicas como luz, agua, comunicaciones, energia, etc ademas de eso hay que pagar los laventa del servicio por parte de la privada jaja

asi que es una gran mentira de gente que tiene su sede en grandes edficios que se creen que nos van a engañar con su linda imagen, pero lo unico que persiguen es mas dinero para ellos, no para el desarrollo de nuestro pais.


PD: los piratas esos del norte ya se encargaron de robar en el norte... jaja si en europa hubiese mayor presencia deempresas publicas muchos problemas no los tndriamos ahora
y en otros casos en los que no se privatizo clarmamente no los tenemos, como es el caso del transporte terrestre


----------



## el palmesano

Ya lo lei, esta bien, habla bastante bien del pais y de su situacion 

eso si, tambien mucho de lo que dice es absurdo, no trae ningun beneficio al pais ni a sus problemas de pobreza, solo a que las empresas ganen mas, esa el propuesta que se comenta. No hace ninguna falta que privados tengan el 20% de empresas publicas que funcionan y son rentables. Me cansa ver como se confnde la mayor capacidad de negocio apra las empresas como si eso trajese reditos al desarrollo del pais, comprendiendo este como desarrollo individual de los ciudadanos. Porque no vivimos en un mundo perfecto, y los deuños de las empresas no cobran lo justo por su trabajo, sino que cobran mas segun mas gane su empresa, esto no se traduce en mejoras de los sueldos de los trabajadores y mayores inversiones, la mayoria de las veces se deja un buen sueldo al trabajador, independientemente de que se le pueda pagar mucho mas, y en una reducida invercion, y en cambio gran cantidad de los beneficios se los quda el empresario(claro,muchas veces no es el caso, porque no todas las empresas estan compuestas por gente tan sucia, pero si la mayoria de las veces :/ )


----------



## el palmesano

pongo el articulo traducido con el google translator(evidentemente hay cosas muy raras, no es perfecto jaja)
------------------------------------------------------------------------



Noviembre 2010 
*De rápido crecimiento Uruguay sigue siendo un rendimiento inferior *



En los últimos años el país ha reducido su dependencia de la banca extraterritorial y enlaces a la Argentina y ha aumentado sus exportaciones de productos agrícolas y la posición como entrepôt importante. Pero sus mercados de capital siguen siendo gravemente subdesarrollados, situación que podría mejorarse mediante un programa de privatización. Jason Mitchell informes de Montevideo. 




URUGUAY QUIERE A reformar sus leyes de secreto bancario para que la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo se elimina de la lista gris de paraísos fiscales, un signo de la pérdida de importancia de la banca offshore en el país y el fuerte crecimiento de muchos sectores industriales. 

Este pequeño y hermoso país de América Latina, con una población de 3,3 millones de habitantes, tiene una de las economías de más rápido crecimiento en la región y atrae a un ritmo saludable de la inversión extranjera directa como porcentaje del PIB. La economía, que era un valor de $ 31.5 mil millones año pasado, creció un 10,4% en el segundo trimestre de 2010. Los analistas locales están pronosticando que va a crecer más del 7,5% en el año en su conjunto. Se expandió en un 6,1% anual entre 2004 y 2009 y fue uno de los países de la región menos afectada por la crisis financiera internacional. La inflación está en 6,25% y las reservas del banco central es de $ 8 mil millones. 

Uruguay recibió la inversión extranjera directa de $ 1.26 millones el año pasado y $ 1,840,000,000 en 2008, el año pasado, la IED como proporción del PIB fue del 4%, en comparación con el 3,8% para Chile, el 1,6% para Brasil y 1,1% para la Argentina. Tradicionalmente, Montevideo, la capital del país, ha sido el principal centro financiero extraterritorial de América del Sur, sino que la industria es ahora de menos importancia, como tantos otros sectores se han expandido rápidamente durante la última década, incluido el turismo, la agroindustria, la silvicultura y la logística. 

Los no residentes representan aproximadamente el 20% de los 13,42 mil millones dólares en depósitos en moneda extranjera en Uruguay, de acuerdo con el banco central. Argentinos, que han tratado de protegerse de la volatilidad económica de su propio país, han sido los principales clientes de la banca no residentes. El gobierno - encabezado por el izquierdista presidente José Mujica, un ex guerrillero que asumió el cargo el 1 de marzo de este año por un período de cinco años - quiere una relación más transparente con la comunidad internacional y está en conversaciones con los partidos de oposición del país sobre el levantamiento de las normas de secreto bancario en casos de sospecha de evasión de impuestos, una medida exigida por la OCDE. Por el momento, los jueces pueden ordenar los detalles de cuentas bancarias que se abrieron sólo en el curso de una investigación de fraude criminal. 

"La economía uruguaya se ha expandido a un ritmo muy rápido durante los últimos años", dice Fernando Lorenzo, el ministro de Economía. "Se resistió a la crisis financiera internacional muy bien. Nivel del país de las exportaciones, especialmente de productos agrícolas, ha estado creciendo rápidamente y los fundamentos económicos son muy saludables. Hay un fuerte apoyo en el Congreso nacional para una reforma de las leyes de secreto bancario y Creo que la nueva legislación será aprobada muy pronto. Para el Uruguay, es importante que el país coopera en la medida de lo posible con las autoridades fiscales internacionales. " 

En 2001, una crisis económica en Argentina provocó una crisis bancaria en Uruguay, poniendo de relieve su dependencia de su vecino más grande. Sin embargo, el país es mucho menos dependiente de la Argentina de hoy: los depósitos bancarios en poder de los argentinos en el Uruguay han bajado a alrededor del 17% del total de depósitos del 40%, y préstamos a la Argentina las personas, empresas y provincias de los bancos uruguayos se han reducido prácticamente a cero de un 20%. Las exportaciones a la Argentina se han reducido a menos del 6% de las exportaciones totales de alrededor del 25%. 

Uruguay, que se considera internacionalmente como disfrutando de un sólido Estado de Derecho, ha atraído a algunas de las mayores inversiones extranjeras en América Latina durante los últimos cinco años, especialmente en los sectores agrícola, industrial, de servicios e infraestructura. Desde enero de 1998, ha tenido una ley de inversiones que trata a los inversores nacionales y extranjeros por igual (por ejemplo, los consejos de administración podrá estar integrada únicamente por los extranjeros). Las inversiones no requieren autorización previa o registro, y no hay transferencia de capitales y las ganancias de las inversiones extranjeras. 

En 2006, Metsä-Botnia, una empresa forestal finlandesa, invirtió US $ 1,2 mil millones en una planta de celulosa en Fray Bentos, una ciudad en el oeste cerca de Uruguay a la frontera con Argentina (que fue la mayor inversión extranjera de cualquier empresa finlandesa en el extranjero y era el más grande solo afluencia de IED en la historia de Uruguay). Sin embargo, no se ha ejecutado sin problemas y pone de relieve la relación, a menudo espinosas entre la Argentina y su vecina más pequeña. 

Muchos argentinos sobre el Río Uruguay que vivía enfrente de la fábrica de la contaminación se quejó acerca de las posibles y Argentina presentó una denuncia contra Uruguay en la Corte Internacional de Justicia de La Haya (en abril, el tribunal dictaminó que el Uruguay no había informado adecuadamente a su vecino sobre la planta antes de permiso para su construcción fue concedida). En octubre del año pasado, la silvicultura finlandesa UPM grupo adquirió la planta de Fray Bentos de Metsä-Botnia por una suma no revelada. 

"Durante los últimos años, la relación entre Argentina y Uruguay, a veces ha sido difícil", dice José Luis Rial, director financiero de Conaprole, una cooperativa lechera que representa a 2.500 productores de leche en el país y tiene ventas anuales de $ 600 millones . "Sin embargo, el gobierno de Mujica ha estado haciendo un gran esfuerzo para mejorar las relaciones con Argentina. Uruguay es un país que se puede confiar, que mantiene su estado de derecho y que nunca ha de pagar su deuda soberana." 

Una gran parte del Uruguay está rodando verdes pastos y la agroindustria es la columna vertebral de la economía durante más de un siglo. Hoy en día, las cuentas de la agroindustria el 20% del PIB mientras que los servicios representan el 55%. 

La producción de leche es una de las industrias más importantes del país y sus principales mercados de exportación son Brasil, Venezuela, Cuba y los EE.UU.. Uruguay es uno de los mayores exportadores mundiales de carne de vacuno: exportó casi 26.000 toneladas en marzo de 2010, un incremento del 66% en el mismo mes de 2009. En el mismo mes, Brasil exportó 80.000 toneladas y la Argentina alrededor de 20.000 toneladas. En total, las exportaciones de Uruguay alrededor de 200.000 toneladas al año y Rusia se ha convertido en el principal destino para la carne uruguaya (que importa el 31% de la producción uruguaya). Con 13 millones de cabezas de ganado, el Uruguay ha hecho un esfuerzo importante en su trazabilidad y procedimientos de seguridad alimentaria durante la última década, ayudando a obtener acceso al mercado de los EE.UU. (que es el único país de América Latina que lo han hecho). 

Un número de productores de carne de Brasil han invertido en Uruguay durante los últimos cinco años, principalmente porque el país tiene una mejor reputación internacional por la calidad de su carne de Brasil. Marfrig Frigorificos, el grupo brasileño que es empacador de carne del cuarto más grande del mundo, ha adquirido cuatro uruguayos casas * masacre durante los últimos años (en septiembre del año pasado, también han comprado una participación del 51% en Zenda de piel, un grupo de bronceado del Uruguay, para 49,5 millones dólares). 

Uruguay Rural de la Asociación, que representa a la comunidad agrícola del país, estima que hasta un tercio de la propiedad agrícola del país podría ser ahora propiedad de extranjeros. El año pasado, cerca de tierra de primera calidad a la frontera oeste de Uruguay con la Argentina vendió por US $ 7.000 por hectárea en comparación con $ 3,000 por hectárea en 2005, reflejando el aumento global de valor de la tierra debido a la creciente demanda internacional de alimentos. 

La producción de soja también es de creciente importancia para el Uruguay, aunque no domina la agricultura en la medida que lo hace en Argentina y Brasil. Varios productores de soja de Argentina, incluyendo Cresud, han estado comprando tierras en el país para darle la vuelta a la producción de soja. 

Adecoagro, otro grupo agroindustrial argentino, que está respaldado por George Soros, también ha comprado en gran medida en el país. 

"Agronegocios del Uruguay es una industria muy competitiva a nivel internacional", dice Fernando Calloia, presidente del Banco de la República Oriental del Uruguay de o Brou, el banco estatal que es el país más grande institución financiera, con activos totales de $ 8.9 mil millones en 31 de diciembre 2009 y una cuota del 37% del mercado bancario de Uruguay. "El país se ha descubierto en los últimos cinco años y ahora es un imán para la inversión extranjera. Tiene macroeconomía previsible y un marco jurídico estable". 

En 2009, Brou tuvo un rendimiento de explotación de capital de 21,6%, frente al 20,1% en 2008 y 24,8% en 2007. Tuvo un rendimiento de explotación de activos de 2,1% en 2009, en comparación con el 2% en 2008 y 2,5% en 2007. 

Turismo de apelación 

Uruguay también está emergiendo como uno de los destinos de América Latina turísticos más importantes. Montevideo es una ciudad atractiva de 1,3 millones de personas - tiene una ciudad histórica, colonial y las buenas playas cercanas. Sin embargo, la mayoría de turistas que se dirigen a permanecer en el país o alrededor de Punta del Este, un balneario de fama mundial que atrae a los ricos de la Argentina y Brasil alrededor del Año Nuevo y las dos primeras semanas de enero (el destino se hizo famoso en la década de 1950 cuando Rat Pack para vacaciones allí). La preocupación por la estabilidad económica de la Argentina ha llevado a muchos argentinos a invertir en casas de vacaciones en Uruguay, especialmente alrededor de Punta del Este (se estima que hasta $ 10 mil millones del dinero de Argentina se ha invertido en ladrillos y cemento en Uruguay). 

Según la agencia de desarrollo hacia el interior del Uruguay, en conjunto 1,5 mil millones dólares se han invertido en bienes inmuebles relacionados con el turismo durante los últimos cinco años. El país atrae a más de 2 millones de turistas al año y la industria contribuye con más del 6% del PIB. En 2009, las llegadas de turismo per cápita llegó al 61,4% de la población de Uruguay, la tasa más alta en América Latina. Las grandes cadenas de hotel siguen colocando dinero en el país: * Inter continental está invirtiendo $ 45 millones, Setai Group por valor de 40 millones, Grupo Pestana $ 15 millones, y el Sofitel $ 63 millones. 

En octubre de 2009, Carrasco de Montevideo Aeropuerto Internacional - operado por la Puerta del Sur, parte del Grupo Corporación América, que es propiedad del empresario argentino Eduardo Eurnekian - inauguró una nueva terminal (que es pequeño, pero uno de los más modernos de América Latina). Esto ha supuesto una inversión total de US $ 165 millones y este año se espera que el aeropuerto de servir hasta 1,5 millones de pasajeros. Uruguay se está convirtiendo en un destino de retiro importante para los ciudadanos de EE.UU. y los europeos. De acuerdo con el Mercer Eco-Ciudad del ranking de este año, el país fue el primer lugar por la calidad de vida en América Latina. Se ocupó el cuarto lugar en el Costo de Vida de Mercer Clasificación Ciudad 2010. El año pasado, Transparencia Internacional clasificó a Uruguay en el puesto 25 en el mundo por el nivel más bajo de la corrupción, contra 24 para Francia y 19 para los EE.UU.. 

De acuerdo con International Living Anual de la Calidad de Vida Índice de este año, que las encuestas de 194 países, Uruguay tomó el lugar 19 entre las mejores, mientras que Argentina ocupó el puesto 26. Unos 3.825 permisos de residencia fueron emitidas el año pasado, en comparación con 1.216 en 2005. Alrededor del 50% de los nuevos residentes legales de Argentina y de Brasil, pero el número de occidentales está aumentando, también. 

"La mitad de Punta del Este es argentina", dice Mario Tucci, un consultor estratégico con sede en Montevideo. "Uruguay ha comenzado a permitir a las autoridades de otros países de impuestos para obtener un vistazo a las que está invirtiendo en el país. Argentina ha estado poniendo mucha presión sobre el país para hacer esto y el gobierno de Mujica ha adoptado un enfoque más pragmático." 

La logística se está convirtiendo en una de las industrias más importantes del país. Montevideo cuenta con las instalaciones portuarias de clase mundial y es el centro regional para el sur de América del Sur de la región Cono Sur (Uruguay, Argentina, Paraguay y Brasil). Es el más profundo puerto natural del Río de la Plata, recibe el tráfico de todo el mundo y se centra en la exportación, importación y comercio de tránsito. Es la única terminal en la costa atlántica de América del Sur que opera bajo el sistema de puerto libre. 

Contiene una zona de exclusión aduanera donde los operadores privados ofrecen servicios a nivel internacional, incluyendo el almacenamiento de contenedores. No hay libre tránsito de bienes y las autorizaciones o no los procedimientos formales requeridos. Dentro de las instalaciones portuarias, las mercancías están exentas de todos los gravámenes de importación y otros impuestos. 

El puerto de Nueva Palmira, en la margen izquierda del Río Uruguay 300 kilómetros al noroeste de Montevideo y ubicado en la terminal de la Hidrovía Paraná-Paraguay, también se está expandiendo rápidamente. Esta vía de agua, 3.442 kilómetros de largo, incluye Río de la Plata y los ríos Paraguay y Paraná, y conecta el centro de América del Sur con la costa atlántica. Es el sistema de transporte fluvial más importante de América del Sur. 

El gobierno estima que 120 millones dólares debe ser invertido para mejorar la navegación de la vía acuática y los planes para otorgar concesiones de mar y río instalaciones portuarias. 

"El puerto de Montevideo tiene más movimiento de contenedores que cualquier otro en el Cono Sur", dice Tucci. "La membresía de Uruguay del Mercosur, el bloque comercial regional, ha ayudado a los puertos del país para crecer. Puede ser un verdadero dolor de cabeza tratando de contenedores en Brasil debido al nivel de papeleo involucrado. Muchos exportadores, especialmente de China, se encontrará una gran cantidad más fácil enviar los contenedores a la primera Uruguay. A continuación, puede ser transportado a Brasil por barco o por carretera y hay menos burocracia. " 


Libre bonanza de la zona 

El gobierno también está promoviendo "aeropuertos libre", en los que las empresas pueden volver a empaquetar, observación, clasificación, manejo y romper la mercancía. Gozan de las mismas exenciones fiscales que los puertos libres. Montevideo también tiene cuatro zonas de libre comercio, que contienen la tecnología y parques empresariales orientadas a servicios: Aguada Park, Zonamerica, Parque de las Ciencias (de apertura el próximo año) y el World Trade Center Free Zone (apertura el próximo año). 

Las zonas francas son 100% de exención del impuesto de sociedades, impuesto sobre el patrimonio, los derechos de importación y cualquier otro tributo creado en el futuro. Uruguay tiene una de las fuerzas laborales más educadas en América Latina y muchas empresas internacionales de servicios de outsourcing para el país. Todos los estudiantes de 15 años de la escuela han terminado por lo menos tres años de Inglés y dos años de ciencias de la computación, según la agencia de desarrollo del país hacia el interior. Aproximadamente el 21% de la contabilidad de los estudios universitarios a los estudiantes, las finanzas o administración de empresas, mientras que la ciencia el 17% del estudio y la tecnología. Durante los últimos dos años, el gobierno ha puesto en marcha una "una laptop por niño" programa, conocido como el Plan Ceibal, y unos 220.000 hogares (de un total de 1.280.000) han recibido sus primeras computadoras, la mitad de ellos pertenecientes a los más pobres 20 % de la población. El país cuenta con más trabajadores de tecnología de la información per cápita que cualquier otra en América Latina, y la producción de software y programación de computadoras se están convirtiendo en un nicho de mercado importante. 

"El alto nivel de la educación significa que Uruguay es un lugar muy bueno para la oficina regional de una compañía internacional", añade Tucci. "Es más barato para establecer una oficina aquí que en Brasil. Se trata de una excelente ubicación para las operaciones de gestión de tesorería o de comercio, por ejemplo." 

Hay grandes oportunidades para desarrollar el Brasil-se enfrentan las empresas en el norte de Uruguay, cerca de la frontera con Brasil, donde la mayoría de los jóvenes son bilingües en español y portugués. 

Uruguay se ha expandido rápidamente durante la última década y tiene una economía mucho más diversificada hoy que antes. Sin embargo, el país aún se enfrenta a varios retos. 

El país cuenta con debilidad de los mercados de capital y no los bancos de inversión nacionales, a pesar de fuerte fondos privados de pensiones (que tienen 6 mil millones dólares bajo gestión en total). Muchos de los más grandes grupos del país, como el Banco República, proveedor de telecomunicaciones Antel y la petrolera Ancap, están en manos del Estado. 

Algunas sociedades han emitido deuda de este año, pero las cantidades son pequeñas para los estándares internacionales. En septiembre, Conaprole emitió $ 6 millones en papel, su emisión quinto en el último año, como parte de su programa de Conahorro, que se dirige a pequeños inversores particulares. El bono tiene un tenor de un año y pagar intereses sólo el 3% anual. "El mercado de valores es muy poco profunda, es cierto", dice Lorenzo. "El gobierno realmente quiere dar a los mercados de capital del país un gran impulso. Hay una gran cantidad de liquidez y que sería genial si que podría ser utilizado para desarrollar la industria. Lo que Chile, Perú y Colombia están tratando de hacer en la integración de sus mercados de valores es muy interesante. Queremos desarrollar vínculos con los mercados bursátiles de la región. " 

PPP potencial 

Horacio Vilaró, presidente ejecutivo de Banco Itaú en Uruguay, dice:.. "Los mercados del país de capitales son débiles, pero que podrían estar a punto de cambiar el gobierno está alentando a las asociaciones público-privadas en proyectos de infraestructura y que esto podría crear grandes oportunidades de los fondos privados de pensiones están dispuestos a apoyar financieramente estos proyectos, especialmente en lo que será garantizado por el Estado. Habrá miles de millones de dólares de inversión en ferrocarriles, carreteras, puertos, y la generación de electricidad en los próximos cinco a 10 años. " 

Banco Itaú es el segundo banco más grande-del sector privado en el país después de Santander y tiene una cuota del 14% del mercado bancario (para el segmento ABC1 socio-económica, es el líder del mercado) y los planes para ampliar su red de sucursales a 25 en los seis primeros meses del próximo año. Cuenta con un total de 140.000 clientes de banca en Uruguay. 


Horacio CORREGE, director ejecutivo en el Banco Comercial Nuevo, otro de los mayores bancos del sector privado del país, cree que el gobierno debería considerar la privatización parcial de algunas de las empresas de propiedad estatal como un estímulo para los mercados de capitales. "El gobierno podría vender participaciones de hasta el 20% de estas empresas, pero no está en la agenda del gobierno. Uno de los problemas en Uruguay es que hay muy pocas empresas con una masa crítica suficiente para llevar a cabo una oferta pública inicial. Las únicas empresas que se lo suficientemente grande como son los comerciantes y los mataderos. Sin embargo, los minoristas, tales como Tienda Inglesa y Tata son de propiedad familiar y no tienen ningún deseo de salir a bolsa. La mayoría de los mataderos son propiedad de grandes grupos brasileños y no tienen necesidad de realizar OPI en Uruguay . " 

Añade que las empresas uruguayas considerando una oferta pública inicial es más probable que se comprometen en São Paulo o Buenos Aires porque tienen mucho más los mercados de valores de Montevideo. Desde 2005, el Banco Comercial Nuevo ha sido propiedad de un consorcio que incluye a Advent International y Morgan Stanley inversiones estratégicas. Cuenta con una red de 50 sucursales y oficinas de todo el Uruguay. 

Banco República está investigando la posibilidad de establecer en el país el primer banco de inversión nacional. "Es una cosa compleja para tratar de hacer", dice Calloia. "Sin embargo, el país realmente necesita uno. Por lo que le creó para operar como parte de nuestro negocio de fondos de pensiones." 

El banco central también quiere crear un centro de intercambio de deuda interna a principios del año que viene. Esto proporcionará más información sobre los precios y fomentar la negociación de la deuda local. 

Contará con el apoyo de los intercambios de valores del país dos, Bolsa de Valores de Montevideo y la Bolsa Electrónica de Valores del Uruguay. Uruguay tiene una economía altamente dolarizada, lo que a veces lo hace vulnerable a las fluctuaciones del tipo de cambio. Alrededor del 80% de los depósitos bancarios de particulares y pequeñas empresas son en dólares de EE.UU., igual que el 75% de los préstamos. El nivel general de bancarización es bajo, menos del 10%, y el importe total del crédito al 25% del PIB. 

Tampoco está claro si los beneficios de la membresía plena Uruguay del Mercosur. Los países miembros más grandes, como* Brasil y Argentina, tienden a tratar a los miembros más pequeños, entre ellos Paraguay y Uruguay, injustamente. Por ejemplo, sus vecinos más poderosos de Uruguay todavía muchas imponer aranceles a los productos manufacturados en el Uruguay, y Brasil no reconoce las cualificaciones profesionales, como en la ingeniería, que se conceden en Uruguay. 
*
:bash::bash::bash:


Algunos analistas dicen que Uruguay estaría mejor era sólo un miembro asociado del Mercosur, como Chile es, sobre todo dada la creciente importancia de la logística y el comercio para la economía. Esto permitiría al país lograr sus propios acuerdos de libre comercio (cuando se ha tratado de hacer que durante los últimos años se ha incurrido en la ira de sus vecinos más grandes). Sin embargo, Uruguay está casado económicamente a Brasil y Argentina y no hay posibilidad de que desmarcarse del Mercosur. 

"Uruguay es una provincia de la Argentina", dice Gabriel Oddone, asesor económico en el CPA Ferrere, lo más importante de Uruguay bufete de abogados y consultores estratégicos, "pero es grave." 

Uruguay no tiene un equivalente del peronismo populista de la Argentina, pero hay todavía un grado de populismo en el país. El sector público es muy poderoso y uno de los retos es el alto nivel de la acción colectiva. Muchas personas sienten que han quedado al margen del éxito económico del país durante los últimos cinco años. "Hay una larga tradición de los sindicatos en el país", añade Lorenzo. "Sin embargo, son los sindicatos muy grave." 


*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
opinion mia a lo anterior:
*
es insultnate, y lo peor es que critique el poder del sector publcio, si el populismo es tan grande en argentina es por la destruccion del sector publico que se produjo con el liberalismo economico, asi que es de total ignorancia de lo acontecido en la region por parte de Gabriel Oddone decir lo que dijo...

y remata con la tonteria de que mucha gente no ha visto los resultados del exito economico jajaja, claro, la gente pobre, que poco se beneficiaria de privatizar empresas!! Lo siguiente seria decir que la clase media y los ricos en uruguay hoy en dia no estan mejor(ya con eso deberia hacer un programa de humoren la television de lo buen humorista que seria)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Otro gran desafío es el alto nivel de deuda pública, que asciende a $ 13.9 millones. agencias de calificación crediticia citan este hecho como una de las razones principales por las que Uruguay no cuenta aún con grado de inversión (en septiembre, Standard & Poor's elevó su calificación a largo plazo en moneda extranjera y moneda local de crédito soberano a BB desde BB-). Sin embargo, el país ha cambiado gradualmente la mezcla de las obligaciones de su deuda: en 2004, el 100% estaba denominada en dólares de los EE.UU., mientras que hoy el 35% está denominada en pesos uruguayos. 

Recursos ricos en Uruguay han funcionado muy bien durante los últimos cinco años, ya que la demanda mundial de sus productos y servicios se ha disparado. Sin embargo, el país carece de mercados dinámicos de capital y el gobierno debería considerar la privatización parcial de algunas de las empresas de propiedad estatal para dar un impulso a los mercados.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mas de mi opinion a la ultimo en negrita:


que repeticion, esto ya no mecabe duda que esta impulsado por alguien que se quiere beneficiar del progreso economico del pais, lo repite demasiadas veces y en distintos parrafos y no hay justificacion para hacer eso porque las empresas funcionan bien y cada ves mejor con la mejor gestion de estas que se esta haciendo.


----------



## FEDE_22

Lamento comunicartelo pero uruguay nunca va a ser un pais desarrollado por sí mismo exclusivamente, asi que basta de cerrarse al mundo, por suerte este gobierno del frente por contrario a lo que promulgaban se esta abriendo a todos, eso si, siempre con cuidado.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ pero quien habla de cerrarse al mundo ajja

quien ha dicho que tener comercio con el resto del planeta significa que el agua que es de nuestra propiedad nos la tenga que vender un extranjero jaja.
No se trata de prohibir las inverciones, ni colaborar las empresas publicas con privadas, pero ni hablar entregarles a extranjeros empresas uruguayas, acaso ellos van a gestionarlas mejor por ser extranjeros?? pues no!


y el frente nunca dijo que habia que cerrarse al mundo, siempre ha dicho como digo que ni hablar de entregar empresas rentables y que nos pertenecen solo porque unos extranjeros se inventen que hay que hacer eso para que el pais progrese, cuando eso solo es para que ellos ganen jaja


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

entrada al edificio donde esta el Consulado Uruguayo en Barcelona, en pleno centro, Paseo de Gracia, una zona de buen nivel, negocios de marcas caras.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

esto es en el casco antiguo de barcelona, en el super de los tios de mi esposa, que ademas de influir para que tengan productos uruguayos (ya hay desde yerbas, galletas el trigal, polenta, faina, alfajores), tambien hice algun aporte en la entrada como veran. Los uruguayos que entran y ven esto por primera vez alucinan.


----------



## el palmesano

que bueno, y comparte con ciutadans y presidencia edificio jaja


----------



## Marsupilami

Rancagua está llena de uruguayos.


----------



## Marsupilami

pablito28 said:


> Asì nos ven algunos estadounidenses:


casi me hace llorar ese video, y casi me hace agarrar mi maleta e ir a instalarme allá.
que maravilla, por Dios.

si me tuviera que ir a otro país, y me dieran la oportunidad de elegir, me iría directo a Uruguay.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

la encontre hace 10 minutos en el casco antiguo


----------



## chema1964

FEDE_22 said:


> Como se llama eso del auto, quiero conseguirlo aca, o traerlo, tenes idea?


¿te referis a las letras?


----------



## FEDE_22

Sip.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

hay de esas letras en los locales para motos, cascos, y similares, o para tunning de coches. son muy baratas.


----------



## gertero

Hasta ahora eran las naranjas, ahora le siguen los arandanos. Cuanda vaya al supermarket voy a ver si les encuentro.

http://www.infonegocios.biz/nota.asp?nrc=11670&nprt=1










Arándanos uruguayos a Londres, Rotterdam y Madrid 
Cuatro grupos de productores de arándanos (Arándanos El Pintado, Berries Cruz del Sur, Uruberries y Grupo Cinco) que nuclean a unos 35 pequeños y medianos empresarios estiman cosechar en esta temporada unas 100 toneladas del fruto, que en términos de exportación, principal foco del grupo, equivalen a unos 10 contenedores. La estimación de la producción total de arándanos uruguayos para 2009 es de 2 millones de kilos. Desde el punto de vista de los precios y considerando los pedidos, el destino que está trabajando más volumen por vía aérea es Londres. En lo que va de la zafra, que recién comienza, ya se han exportado aproximadamente 4.200 cajas de 1,5 kilogramos (unas 6 toneladas). Dichas cajas contienen 12 clamshells (bandejas plásticas especiales para esta fruta que es muy delicada) de 125grs. cada una, que es la forma en que el público las adquiere en los supermercados. En estos días se comenzó a cargar el primer contenedor marítimo y se presume que estará llegando a Rótterdam el 10 de diciembre. Para realizar este embarque se está utilizando un contenedor de atmósfera controlada, como forma de asegurar la conservación de la fruta hasta su llegada a destino. Una vez en Rotterdam, la mercadería será distribuida en clientes de Suecia, Inglaterra, Alemania, España, Holanda y Noruega.


----------



## URU_RODRI

Gracias por los aportes


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Nuevo boliche uruguayo en el barrio de la barceloneta, estan trabajando muy bien, muy buena atencion y una comida riquisima. 
el dia que pase a tomar la foto justo no habia publico, pero es raro ir y que no este super lleno.


----------



## Nort

gertero said:


> Hasta ahora eran las naranjas, ahora le siguen los arandanos. Cuanda vaya al supermarket voy a ver si les encuentro.
> 
> http://www.infonegocios.biz/nota.asp?nrc=11670&nprt=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arándanos uruguayos a Londres, Rotterdam y Madrid
> Cuatro grupos de productores de arándanos (Arándanos El Pintado, Berries Cruz del Sur, Uruberries y Grupo Cinco) que nuclean a unos 35 pequeños y medianos empresarios estiman cosechar en esta temporada unas 100 toneladas del fruto, que en términos de exportación, principal foco del grupo, equivalen a unos 10 contenedores. La estimación de la producción total de arándanos uruguayos para 2009 es de 2 millones de kilos. Desde el punto de vista de los precios y considerando los pedidos, el destino que está trabajando más volumen por vía aérea es Londres. En lo que va de la zafra, que recién comienza, ya se han exportado aproximadamente 4.200 cajas de 1,5 kilogramos (unas 6 toneladas). Dichas cajas contienen 12 clamshells (bandejas plásticas especiales para esta fruta que es muy delicada) de 125grs. cada una, que es la forma en que el público las adquiere en los supermercados. En estos días se comenzó a cargar el primer contenedor marítimo y se presume que estará llegando a Rótterdam el 10 de diciembre. Para realizar este embarque se está utilizando un contenedor de atmósfera controlada, como forma de asegurar la conservación de la fruta hasta su llegada a destino. Una vez en Rotterdam, la mercadería será distribuida en clientes de Suecia, Inglaterra, Alemania, España, Holanda y Noruega.


Jaja mi madre siempre dijó de poner 1000 dolares de acciones en arandanos jaja por cierto cuantos restaurantes Uruguayos!!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

hace unas horitas, entre a una farmacia del centro de Barcelona, nunca habia estado alli.
este es el frente del local










estando dentro ya, avanzo hacia el mostrador y quedo impactado, miren lo que encontre, una joya para este tema



















por supuesto le pregunto a los farmaceuticos, me dicen que quienes fundaron esa farmacia a principios de 1900 eran uruguayos, que en Montevideo tenian farmacia, y que todo el mobiliario y materiales los habian traido desde Uruguay.
busque y mire todo a mi alrededor, senti como un orgullo.
me dice mi señora que me encuentro todo lo que tiene banderas del pais......ya resignada...


----------



## el palmesano

que bueno jaja, y que raro, ese es el escudo de castilla-leon no??


----------



## Pablito28

En las farmacias de España también se venden caramelos y chicles, veo que no solamente aquí las farmacias son mercados Marroquíes.


----------



## dosmundos

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> hace unas horitas, entre a una farmacia del centro de Barcelona, nunca habia estado alli.
> este es el frente del local



Donde queda esa farmacia Milonguero ?

La estuve buscando por "Velasco" pero no aparece en google.
Debe estar por el nombre del dueño.....


----------



## dosmundos

el palmesano said:


> que bueno jaja, y que raro, ese es el escudo de castilla-leon no??


En realidad el escudo de Castilla-Leon no es exactamente así. 

Lo más parecido que encontré es uno de España a finales de siglo XIX, aunque no es exactamente igual. Pero encajaría con la fecha de fundación de la farmacia.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

dosmundos said:


> Donde queda esa farmacia Milonguero ?
> 
> La estuve buscando por "Velasco" pero no aparece en google.
> Debe estar por el nombre del dueño.....




mira la farmacia esta en Bruc 88, pasando Aragon a media cuadra, mano izquierda. 
Los dueños son nuevos, tienen dos meses alli, los anteriores son a nombre de Imma Romacho. 
bond, james bond.:cheers:


----------



## dosmundos

^^

gracias, cualquier dia paso por ahi para conocerla


----------



## patriauy

que buen mate ese milonguero, buenisima foto


----------



## gertero

En mis compras para la cena e fin de año me encontre con los famosos arandanos uruguayos en venta en los supermercados Waitrose de inglaterra a 1,99 libras


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Restaurante "La Rueda", en el centro de Barcelona, fotos de viernes al medio dia.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ que lindo!!!


en palma hay uno que se llama luna gaucha, tienen pagina web incluso y el otro dia vi publicidad en mi puerta, eso si, al local que conservan nunca he ido, pero si fui a uno que ya cerraron que fue cuando se expandieron para hacer asados


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

el palmesano said:


> ^^ que lindo!!!
> 
> 
> en palma hay uno que se llama luna gaucha, tienen pagina web incluso y el otro dia vi publicidad en mi puerta, eso si, al local que conservan nunca he ido, pero si fui a uno que ya cerraron que fue cuando se expandieron para hacer asados




hace 2 semanas fui a uno que no conocia pero fui sin camara..se llama pizza luna, cerca de plaza glorias, comi muy bien, no es tan grande como La Rueda. Hay varios restaurantes uruguayos mas en bcn, asi como panaderias, y otros negocios, de a poco las voy a ir mostrando.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ no pasa nada, todos nos confundimos jaja


----------



## Parlanchín

Un uruguayito con bandera y mate en Arizona...


----------



## mariolo427

Nort said:


> Ojala sean buenos restaurantes y no porquerias porque sino nos dejan mal parados a los uruguayos jaja.


a ese chivito de oro que esta antes de tu post nunca entre aunque pase por la puerta pero ahi cerquita hay una panaderia uruguaya que no le envidia nada a las de uruguay,todo fresco y hacen unas croquetas de arroz que te volves loco.......lastima qque ahora vivo bien lejos de ahi.....queda en queen,ny


----------



## Bolsilludo

mariolo427 said:


> a ese chivito de oro que esta antes de tu post nunca entre aunque pase por la puerta pero ahi cerquita hay una panaderia uruguaya que no le envidia nada a las de uruguay,todo fresco y hacen unas croquetas de arroz que te volves loco.......lastima qque ahora vivo bien lejos de ahi.....queda en queen,ny


¿Esta es la panadería?...









_Fuente: http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/osF6crco9KdllVvcwZd7LA?select=0nm_L_evhJty1FrO9JqtpA_


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenos aportes:applause:


----------



## mariolo427

Bolsilludo said:


> ¿Esta es la panadería?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuente: http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/osF6crco9KdllVvcwZd7LA?select=0nm_L_evhJty1FrO9JqtpA_


sabes que no estoy tan seguro si es esa por que la panaderia tambien es colombiana........es que hace 5 anios que no voy


----------



## mariolo427

y el frente era todo de vidrio....mirandola bien no es


----------



## Bolsilludo

mariolo427 said:


> y el frente era todo de vidrio....mirandola bien no es


Ultimo intento. 
¿Es esta?...









_Fuente: http://www.bridgeandtunnelclub.com/bigmap/queens/jacksonheights/lanuevabakery/index.htm_


----------



## mariolo427

Bolsilludo said:


> Ultimo intento.
> ¿Es esta?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuente: http://www.bridgeandtunnelclub.com/bigmap/queens/jacksonheights/lanuevabakery/index.htm_


si,es esa................la recomiendo para el que anda por ahi y no la conozca


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

pero no es colombiana ?


----------



## mariolo427

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> pero no es colombiana ?


mitad uruguay,mitad colombiana...........te cuento que conseguis de todo y todo fresco,hay mesas para sentarte......mientras estas ahi ves que van cambiando la bandejas por darte un ejemplo de media lunas rellenas por que se venden y las reponen por eso que encontras todo fresco por ahi en esa misma calle como a 4 cuadras hay un chivito de oro


----------



## Bolsilludo

mariolo427 said:


> mitad uruguay,mitad colombiana...........te cuento que conseguis de todo y todo fresco,hay mesas para sentarte......mientras estas ahi ves que van cambiando la bandejas por darte un ejemplo de media lunas rellenas por que se venden y las reponen por eso que encontras todo fresco por ahi en esa misma calle como a 4 cuadras hay un chivito de oro


Pues desde la calle pareciera que fuera 100% colombiana. Que le pongan alguna banderita uruguaya.


----------



## mariolo427

Bolsilludo said:


> Pues desde la calle pareciera que fuera 100% colombiana. Que le pongan alguna banderita uruguaya.


es que NY esta lleno de colombianos.......para darte una idea cuando los colombianos festejan el aniversario de su independencia lo hacen en el flushing meadow park,eso queda en queen ahi tambien es donde se juega el abierto de eeuu de tenis


----------



## gertero

El carnaval uruguayo llamando la atencion de los medios 


http://www.elmundo.es/america/2011/01/30/noticias/1296409413.html


----------



## FEDE_22

No me gusta mucho el candombe pero bue... es bueno el artículo.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Noticias agencias
Siete cantautores uruguayos homenajean a Benedetti en el Festival BarnaSants(Cataluña) CULTURA-ESPECTACULOS,MUSICA | > AREA: Arte, cultura y espectáculos 
02-02-2011 / 17:00 h
Barcelona, 2 feb (EFE).- El festival musical BarnaSants, que estos días se está celebrando en Barcelona, ha presentado hoy los conciertos en los que siete cantautores uruguayos homenajean la poesía del poeta charrúa Mario Benedetti.

Las cantautores participantes serán artistas consagrados como Daniel Viglietti y Jorge Drexler, y por jóvenes valores de la canción uruguaya como Diego Kroptawa, Daniel Drexler, Ana Prada, Samantha Navarro y Rosa Taddey.

Los siete cantautores se han comprometido a estrenar dos temas dedicados o que incluyan poesías de Benedetti en los conciertos que se representarán del 3 al 18 de febrero en distintas salas de la capital catalana.

En declaraciones a EFE, Daniel Drexler, uno de los artistas que ha participado en la presentación de los conciertos, ha dicho que es un reto "muy lindo" poder interpretar a un poeta tan importante para la cultura uruguaya como Benedetti.

El embajador uruguayo, Carlos Pita, ha valorado muy positivamente la realización de este tipo de actos que "sirven para conocer la poesía de Benedetti y crear vínculos entre la cultura charrúa y la catalana", dos pueblos que, a su juicio, comparten muchas cosas.

Además, para Pere Camps, director del BarnaSants, ésta es una buena oportunidad para que el público catalán pueda "descubrir" nuevos talentos uruguayos y, al mismo tiempo, "disfrutar" con una "debilidad" del festival como es Jorge Drexler.

Del resultado de este homenaje, surgirá un nuevo trabajo discográfico que se titulará "Benedetti en el BarnaSants" que se presentará en Montevideo en 2012.

También se ha confirmado que el próximo año una representación de artistas catalanes visitarán la capital uruguaya para presentar su cultura y su música. EFE

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=676373


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

La América fría
La Fundación March reconstruye la historia de la abstracción geométrica en América Latina 
ÁNGELES GARCÍA - Madrid - 11/02/2011 

Vota Resultado 4 votos . .La abstracción, el movimiento surgido en París en 1931, antítesis de la figuración,se suele asociar a Europa. Pero son muchos los artistas latinoamericanos a los que la revolución artística más importante del siglo pasado les pilló en escuelas y talleres europeos. Se sumaron al movimiento y llevaron a sus respectivos países la influencia de los nuevos tiempos. La Fundación Juan March abre mañana la exposición América fría. La abstracción Geométrica en Latinoamérica (1934-1973) una reconstrucción de este movimiento a través de 300 obras firmadas por 60 artistas de Argentina, Brasil, Colombia, Cuba, Uruguay, Venezuela y México.

La noticia en otros webs
•webs en español
•en otros idiomas
Comisariada por el cubano Osbel Suárez , varios artistas (Ferreira Gullar, César Paternosto, Luis Pérez Oramas, Gabriel Pérez Barreiro, María Amalia García o Michael Nungesser ) han colaborado directamente en una exposición que se presenta como la más completa realizada hasta el momento sobre este fenómeno artístico. Las obras han sido prestadas por instituciones y coleccionistas privados de todo el mundo.

Osbel Suárez ha planteado la exposición en torno a dos viajes desde Europa hacia América. El primero tiene como fecha 1934 y fue realizado por el uruguayo Joaquín Torres García, quien abandona Madrid totalmente abatido y desencantado, tal como cuenta a su amigo el tambien pintor Benjamín Palencia en una carta que se muestra en una de las vitrinas de la exposición.


----------



## el palmesano

miren:
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=BA1853A12E53FA23

es el link de una lista de reproduccion de video de cosas uruguayas en españa


----------



## gertero

*Uruguay in True Blood Season 3*

Uruguay es mencionado al principio de la escena del primer beso entre Lafayette y Jesus protagonistas de la serie True Blood Season 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGhmscGTYF8


----------



## Nort

Jeje uruguayo el tipo jaja


----------



## el palmesano

no, vivio en uruguay jaja


----------



## Nort

Claro una ironía


----------



## gertero

Historia de amor con el Mate. Relatos de un viajero español y su relacion con una de las infusiones mas populares del conosur

http://blogs.elpais.com/paco-nadal/


----------



## gertero

Buscando informacion para mi blog me encuentro con este post en uno de los blogs mas populares del mundo. The Uruguayan Butcher of Sydney


----------



## palmares

^^
En la nota que le sigue a la de la carniceria salen fotos de un supermercado en el mismo lugar que esta la carniceria y en una de las fotos sale yerba La Selva y Canarias


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ayer salimos con una comparsa en el corso (aca se llama "rua") en Castelldefells, eramos unos 20 tambores, bailarinas, mama vieja y todo completito, y detras nuestro dos grupos desfilaban otros compatriotas con una murga uruguaya. a ver si puedo colgar imagenes del evento. tambien hubo una comparsa enorme en el corso de Reus que es al lado de Taragona, me decian que con 70 tambores....


----------



## cilúrnigo

Hola amigos uruguayos.
Desde la mayor ciudad del Principado de Asturias, Gijón, os mando cosinas para que veais que por aquí también hay U R U G U A Y O S :
- Calle Uruguay de Gijón, en el popular barrio de La Calzada(Pinchad el paisanin amarillo de la izquierda y gracias al google street view...)
http://callejero.hispavista.com/gijon_uruguay_calle
- Un buenísimo restaurante al que voy a menudo(bueno ultimamente no voy tanto como quisiera(escuchad la banda sonora)
http://www.parrillaelcharrua.es/
- La banda de rock uruguaya La Vela Puerca en Gijón
http://www.nvivo.es/conciertos/la-vela-puerca-gijon-276336
- El Centro Uruguayo de Asturias
http://www.uruguayosenasturias.com/?Inicio
-El gran equipo asturiano de fútbol, el Real Sporting de Gijón, tiene en su plantilla a...
http://www.as.com/futbol/articulo/sporting-gijon-ficha-uruguayo-eguren/20100707dasdasftb_49/Tes
Seguimos en contacto.


----------



## Pablito28

Muy buenos todos los datos que brindás Cilúrnigo.


Saludos.


----------



## nico...u13

muy buenos datos cilúrnigo, muchas gracias por subirlos


----------



## cilúrnigo

El director de cine uruguayo Alvaro Brechner presenta en el Festival Internacional de Cine de Gijón su película "Mal dia para pescar", basada en un relato de Onetti
http://www.gijonfilmfestival.com/noticias.asp?idioma=2&idnoticias=97&Idmenu=2

La foto está tomada en la balaustrada del Paseo del Muro de San Lorenzo, en la Playa de San Lorenzo de Gijón, guapísima y la más importante de la ciudad:
Os mando un par de enlaces desde los que se ve bien cómo es nuestra playa principal(tenemos otras siete):

http://www.hotelhernancortes.es/gijon.html

http://www.ejercitodelaire.mde.es/e...7251900BB5DDC12576000032F215&idPlantilla=20NL

¿ Qué os parece mi ciudad ? 
SALUDISIMOS AMIGOS DEL URUGUAY.
"COMO EL URUGUAY NO HAY"


----------



## el palmesano

la ciudad genial, al igual que lo de la peli


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

recorriendo toda la cornisa cantabrica, y no es por vos aqui, te digo Gijon fue una de la ciudades que mas me gusto, junto con Santander. Muy bonito y cuidado todo, la gente muy amable, mucho cuidado por los detalles, tanto a nivel de la arquitectura como el vestir de la poblacion. Ciudad ordenada, bonita y tranquila, gente muy agradable. Un saludo.


----------



## Pablito28

Muy bonita la ciudad de Gijón, Cilúrnigo; me recuerda a las ciudades Uruguayas de Piriápolis o Punta del Este.
Muchas gracias por las imágenes y toda la información que has compartido con nosotros .

Un saludo.


----------



## cilúrnigo

Gracias amigos uruguayos. 
Vamos con más temas:
- Sabeis que España tiene acuerdos bilaterales de reciprocidad con muchos paises para que los nacionales de ambos participen en las elecciones municipales y autonómicas(regionales), PERO...este periódico se ha hecho "de la picha un lio". Nada, al final, los uruguayos si podrán votar si quieren:
http://www.lavozdeasturias.es/politica/paraguayo-vota-uruguayo_0_418758242.html

Cultura Uruguaya en Gijón:

La gran poetisa uruguaya Juana de Ibarbourou recibió un homenaje en el Salón Iberoaméricano del Libro de Gijón, dirigido por el escritor chileno Luis Sepúlveda.

El periodista uruguayo Raúl Vallarino presenta en Gijón el nuevo diario digital "El Vínculo Digital" del que es codirector:
http://segib.org/news/2011/02/se-presenta-el-vinculo-digital-primer-diario-digital-iberoamericano/

Y ahora, enlace con el personalísimo cafe bar Alambique, en la Avda de la Constitución de Gijón. Un cafe bar "uruguayizado". Os enlazo directamente con una entrevista a su cocinera, asturiana emigrante a la República Oriental del Uruguay, y que regresó por primera vez a Gijón, tras muchos años a mediados de los 80:
http://www.cafealambique.com/entrevistas/05.php

Y ahora, daros las gracias por vuestras opiniones sobre mi Gijón del Alma:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6i2Y0MaQfs&feature=related
Y un par de enlaces:
Laboral Ciudad de la Cultura, el edificio civil más grande de España, en un entorno espectacular(Jardín Botánico, Hospital General, Parques Tecnológicos y Campus Universitario);
http://www.laboralciudaddelacultura.com/2/visita-virtual/14/espacios-y-usos.html
(podeis ir pinchando en cada parte del edificio)
Parque de Isabel La Católica, el más emblemático de la ciudad, aunque no el más grande:
http://www.gijondesdeelaire.com/displayimage.php?album=12&pid=133#top_display_media
Bueno amigos, hasta pronto


----------



## Nort

Cilúrnigo gracias por compartir estos datos con el foro Uruguayo nunca fui a Gijón pero mi abuelo que es español tiene muy buena imagen de esta misma

Por cierto el es de Pontevedra Meis

Un saludo


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ya que estamos te queria mostrar algo:

Yo tomo Sidra La Gijonesa (Patrimonio de la Uruguayez)
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=28724037705
quien no ha tomado La Gijonesa ???? jejeje


lunes 26 de abril de 2010
100 Años del Centro Asturiano de Montevideo 

Una patria, una institución

La comunidad asturiana del Uruguay fue, durante más de seis décadas, un caso único en el mundo. Pasiones exacerbadas por la Guerra Civil Española dividieron al Centro Asturiano, una histórica institución de bien común fundada el 28 de agosto de 1910. El quiebre dio lugar a la Casa de Asturias en 1939, hermana y rival. Fueron necesarias dramáticas idas y venidas, para que se recuperara la unidad dolorosamente perdida. Centro Asturiano-Casa de Asturias nació el 1 de junio de 2001, después de años de insólitas paradojas. Tantas, que las supuestas enemigas compartían a nueve de cada diez socios. Los mismos que votaron los mismos puntos, en asambleas paralelas con resultados muy similares.


Sobre la base del capítulo 18 del libro Héroes sin bronce, publicado en diciembre de 2005. Editorial Trea, Gijón, Asturias.




5 de abril de 1910. Una tibia noche otoñal de martes. El villaviciosino Aquilino Berro tenía una difícil partida de ajedrez con su clásico rival, el gran filósofo Carlos Vaz Ferreira. El juego estaba casi definido a favor de Aquilino, tras un inspirado ataque de sus piezas blancas, lideradas por un agresivo alfil que tenía en jaque al acosado rey enemigo. Movía Vaz Ferreira, pero las negras estaban sitiadas y el abandono era cuestión de aceptar la imposibilidad de una salida.
No volaba una mosca alrededor de la mesa de juego del Club Español, ubicado por entonces en la céntrica 18 de Julio entre Andes y Convención. Decenas de incrédulos testigos asistían a un verdadero acontecimiento ajedrecístico. Vaz Ferreira estaba a punto de caer derrotado, luego de un largo invicto. Apenas le quedaba el crédito de milagrosas defensas, tantas veces triunfantes en la adversidad. Pero la agresiva táctica de Berro había concretado la hazaña.
Viéndose en pérdida, el gran pensador trató de distender el nervioso ambiente, apelando a un oculto buen humor. Miró fijo a su triunfante opositor, que no levantaba la vista del tablero.
–¿Pensó, Aquilino, nuestra propuesta de un centro que reúna a los paisanos radicados en Uruguay?
–Juegue, maestro, o dese por vencido. –Fue la única respuesta, que recibió su pretendida maniobra.
–Mi amigo, usted sabe muy bien que estoy perdido. Su caballo amenaza mi torre y su alfil jaquea mi monarca. Ha ganado. Pero no me ha respondido. ¿No le parece que es necesario fundar un centro social y cultural de inmigrantes asturianos? –Vaz Ferreira repetía la propuesta, aunque no parecía buen momento.
El embrión del Centro Asturiano de Montevideo fue concebido en esas intensas partidas de ajedrez y en otras tantas del Tortoni. Un olvidado bar –menos famoso que su homónimo porteño– ubicado en la céntrica avenida Rondeau N° 160. Allí se reunía buena parte de la intelectualidad uruguaya y los más diversos grupos de inmigrantes españoles. En especial, astures, gallegos, castellanos y montañeses.
Influyentes figuras uruguayas se hicieron eco de la convocatoria que comenzaba a circular, boca a boca. Se sentaban las bases de una emblemática institución, fundada cuatro meses después, el 28 de agosto de 1910. Un descolorido documento original recuerda a algunos de sus adherentes. El escritor José Enrique Rodó, el promisorio médico José Fernando Arias López y el propio Vaz Ferreira.
También los hubo sin sangre paisana. Entre otros, el célebre poeta oriental Juan Zorrilla de San Martín; el educador y periodista ferrolés Francisco Vázquez Cores; los libreros coruñeses Antonio Barreiro y Ramos y José María Serrano –amigo y editor de Rodó– y el pontevedrés Manuel Magariños, fundador y editor de El Diario Español, el medio de prensa que difundía la actividad del «pujante Centro».

La fuerza de los peones
José Luis Pérez de Castro asegura que no todo fue un idilio intelectual y etéreo romanticismo. Se necesitó también el empuje y la tenacidad de un sólido grupo de veinticinco paisanos –liderados por Berro y el cariteño Segundo Fernández– además del santanderino Serafín Cuesta Pérez y el buen vecino leonés, Matías Giménez. Los fundadores se reunieron en el Tortoni, por invitación de su propietario, Domingo Fernández Peláez. El acta de declaración de principios fue redactada y leída por primera vez por Cuesta Pérez; con la atenta mirada de su lógico primer presidente, Aquilino Berro. El fin de la institución era: «Propender a la unión entre todos los asturianos radicados en este país, estrechando en lo posible las relaciones entre ellos y fomentando el socorro mutuo».
Fueron los iniciadores: José Antonio Villamil, Manuel F. Fernández, Manuel Pérez Fernández, Manuel Pérez Hernáez, Emilio Pardo Morán, Vicente F. Fernández, José Antonio García, José María García, Francisco Acevedo, Manuel Menéndez, José Fernández, Antonio González, Máximo Díaz, Manuel Arias, José F. Entrerríos, Benjamín Romero, Agustín Fernández, Antonio Rico, Balbino García, José Rodríguez, Juan Álvarez, Argimiro García y Agustín Castaneira.
«Al poco tiempo, la entidad tenía poco más de 150 socios, pero, pasado el año, se declaraban 82 recibos como incobrables. Lejos de desalentar a los pioneros, hubo una comprensión cabal del fenómeno. El Centro asumía el auxilio de los más desafortunados. Por iniciativa del segundo presidente –Segundo Fernández se fundaba la Caja de Protección, Reempatrio y Trabajo.
En marzo de 1912 se creaba el tradicional cuerpo de baile, en agosto el Coro Social y un Orfeón que cosechó aplausos, bajo la batuta del profesor Manuel García de la Llera. Los estatutos originales rigieron hasta 1917, cuando una asamblea general del 24 de marzo aprobó la personería jurídica y creó la Bolsa de Trabajo y Caja de Protección» –informa Pérez de Castro.
En las primeras reuniones del Tortoni, se propuso alquilar un amplio local de Paysandú 119, pero dos meses después se instalaba en Arapey 243 y más tarde, en Río Branco 1263, donde permaneció hasta 1922. Ese año se instalaba en Cerrito 184, un inmueble de «cómodas dependencias para oficinas, biblioteca, sala de recreo, restaurante y salón de actos».
En 1931, el presidente Justo Menes adquiría la sede de Joaquín Suárez 3533, una quinta de tres mil metros cuadrados en el tradicional barrio Prado. El 17 de diciembre de 1933, bajo la presidencia de Antonio Pérez, quedaba inaugurado un amplio salón de 240 metros cuadrados. El 26 de junio de 1938, se abría la biblioteca Clarín.
En esa etapa, fueron sus presidentes honorarios: Aquilino Berro, en 1914; el embajador Silvio Fernández Vallín, en 1917 y Manuel F. Fernández, en 1924. También recibieron título de socios de honor: Manuel Magariños, en 1911; Otto Berro, en 1923; Juan José de Areizaga, en 1928; Carlos Vaz Ferreira, en 1955; José Fernando Arias, en 1960 y Benjamín Menéndez, en 1960.
El Centro tuvo sus propios medios de prensa. El primero se llamó Asturias, editado en 1920 por Ramón Nevarez, para conmemorar el décimo aniversario. Fueron sus voluntarios –e involuntarios– colaboradores: Benavente, Unamuno, Vaz Ferreira y Rodó. Además de los entusiastas paisanos: José A. García, Manuel Pérez Hernáez, Venancio Ferreira, Manuel Varela, Jaime Cardus, y en verso, Nevarez y Coterruelo. El mensuario duró once números, hasta junio de 1921, y se encuentra en la Biblioteca Nacional de Montevideo.
En abril de 1931 salió Tierrina, publicación cultural dirigida por Álvarez Laviada. Entre 1945 y 1948, un boletín de periodicidad irregular culminó con la revista Suelo Astur, editada por Andrés Fernández. En noviembre de 1958, «la prosa zumbona de Benjamín Fernández» lideró un Boletín Informativo.
En setiembre de 2000, salió la última publicación de relieve: 90° Aniversario del Centro Asturiano de Montevideo. Allí aparecen las firmas de Felipe de Borbón, Príncipe de Asturias; Vicente Álvarez Areces, presidente del Principado de Asturias; José Luis Pérez de Castro, del Real Instituto de Estudios Asturianos; Joaquín María de Arístegui y Petit, entonces embajador del Reino de España; Agustín Menéndez Prendes y Rafael Lobeto Lobo, presidente y secretario de la Fundación Philippe Cousteau y el arancedano Enrique Iglesias.

Dolor en dos mundos
Hasta el trágico 18 de julio de 1936, la colectividad tenía en el Centro Asturiano su principal y más entrañable punto de encuentro. Sus propios vaivenes económicos, políticos y sociales, lejos de dividir, unían a los paisanos detrás de un instituto noble y patriótico, ejemplo de solidaridad entre hispanos.
Ese ignominioso día se derrumbó tan apacible fraternidad. Comenzaron las duras discusiones entre republicanos y nacionalistas, en medio del fuego de una guerra incivil. Los cañonazos conmocionaban a Montevideo, con más fuerza que a otros destinos de la emigración asturiana.
El inevitable desenlace ocurría luego del sangriento conflicto, el 12 de octubre de 1939. Coincidiendo con el Día de la Hispanidad, un grupo de socios que no compartían las ideas de la mayoría, se decidió a fundar la Casa de Asturias.
Los escindidos confesaban después que se sentían abrumados por duras discusiones sobre la guerra y por críticas contra el régimen dictatorial que devino de la derrota republicana. Antes de tener una sede, el grupo fijó la primera regla de asociación: «Prohibido hablar de política o religión». La redacción estuvo a cargo de una mesa provisoria, integrada por J. A. Sedulio García, José L. García y Salvador Rodríguez.
Manuel Álvarez Martínez compró en remate público la propiedad de Mercedes 1716, que cedió a la primera directiva. El 25 de octubre del mismo año. El cuerpo estaba presidido por Alejandro Carbajales, a quien acompañaron: Joaquín Díaz Alonso, Ladislao Méndez, José María Méndez, Benigno Rodríguez, Modesto García Álvarez e Isidro Menéndez. El segundo titular de la institución fue Emilio Mera y el tercero, Francisco Fernández.
Entre los socios fundadores estaban: Emilio y Manuel Mera, Ricardo y José Villarmarzo, Jesús Peña, Ricardo Álvarez, Faustino Villa, Francisco Nieto y Eulogio Rodríguez Pérez.
Un orgullo mayor fue la completa biblioteca Armando Palacio Valdés. Fundada a fines de 1939. Dos años antes de la inauguración oficial de la refaccionada casona –el 25 de mayo de 1941– que la alberga desde hace más de seis décadas.
«La separación solo puede ser explicada por discusiones que hacían muy difícil la convivencia. Los que quisieron tranquilidad vinieron a la nueva institución. Nunca se le prohibió la entrada, a nadie» –afirmaba el grandalés Manuel Carbajal, fallecido en 2007.
Carbajal recordaba la primera vez que participó en la peregrinación montevideana en honor a la Virgen de Covadonga, que convoca a miles de fieles cada 8 de setiembre. La sagrada imagen es visitada en la capilla del Colegio Clara Jackson de Heber, ubicada en el cruce de las avenidas Luis Alberto de Herrera y Burgues.
Aunque oficialmente distanciados, Centro y Casa tenían algo en común que las vinculaba profundamente. Su gente. Luego de una primera etapa de crispación y extrema intolerancia, comenzaron a compartir socios. Hasta un punto que hacía inexplicable la permanencia de dos instituciones. Para una colectividad que no reponía inmigrantes.
El gran gestor de la unidad fue el cangalés Antonio Granda, como presidente del Centro Asturiano, entre 1996 y 2000. En emotiva carta a Mario Menéndez, su colega de la Casa de Asturias, señalaba: «Nos marcan el camino aquellos visionarios que redactaron el acta fundacional del lejano 1910. Por ellos debemos imponernos una ruta que es imprescindible transitar juntos. Esa es nuestra mayor responsabilidad y será también nuestro mayor orgullo».
Menéndez le respondía inmediatamente a su amigo, en setiembre de 2000. «Luego de un camino bifurcado en 1939, las dos instituciones volverán a ser una. La unión es la necesidad de la hora, fundamentalmente, como destino de esa asturianía que representamos, que nos convoca y que sacude nuestro pensamiento para mantener vivas sus ideas. Solo así tendremos un porvenir». La parte más dolorosa de la historia fue la sorpresiva muerte de Antonio Granda. Sin ver concretado su sueño.

Uno vale más que dos
Dos complicadas asambleas simultáneas del año 2001, dieron lugar al Centro Asturiano-Casa de Asturias. En el Centro, la unidad fue aceptada por 500, con solo diecisiete votos negativos. En la Casa fue más difícil. En principio fue aprobada por mayoría, pero hubo solicitud de reconsideración y cuarto intermedio, que cambió la decisión hacia una inesperada negativa. Finalmente, una instancia crucial aprobó la fusión con solo dieciocho votos en contra, sobre 400 asistentes.
La responsabilidad de la transición quedó en manos de un grupo de dirigentes que encaró difíciles acuerdos. Movidos por el objetivo unitario, olvidaron fracasados intentos y enfrentaron fuertes voces, que se oponían a la creación de una institución.
El boalense Luis Fernández Álvarez fue presidente de Casa de Asturias en 1990 y responsable de la primera etapa de la «Unión». Una entidad legalmente inexistente, pero que resultó políticamente muy efectiva, durante seis meses. Sus compañeros le reconocen el mérito de haber realizado la pesada tarea enlace entre las últimas directivas divididas. «Nos costó lágrimas. Era frustrante ver tan cerca la unidad en una institución, pero que luego era rechazada por la otra. Hubo que tener mucha paciencia. Pero si uno no lucha por lo que cree, humanamente sirve para muy poco. Finalmente, debemos sentirnos satisfechos».
El vegadense Julio Carbajales fue presidente de la Casa en 1989, propulsor de la unidad y timonel de las más crispadas asambleas. Fue titular interino, en 2001, en sustitución de Mario Menéndez. «Nuestra gran virtud es también nuestro gran defecto. Los asturianos vivimos los asuntos políticos con mucha pasión. Eso ha ocurrido y ocurrirá siempre, pero el caso uruguayo era único en el mundo. Aquí había hermanos que se querían y respetaban mucho, pero uno era de la Casa y otro del Centro. Durante años, en eso no había arreglo. Creo que la unidad vino a solucionar parte de ese problema».
El naveto Miguel Hidalgo Cesa fue firme defensor del Centro Asturiano, vicepresidente del período de Granda, a quien sustituyó en 2001. También decisivo en tiempos de encuentro, como responsable de la segunda etapa de transición. «Somos hermanos e hijos de los vencedores y de los vencidos en la Guerra Civil, no tenía sentido que siguiéramos separados, por cuestiones que ya no existen. España es una sola. Asturias es una sola. Los asturianos del Uruguay teníamos la obligación de unir a dos instituciones que en esencia, eran también hermanas de sangre» –señala.
El praviano Horacio Díaz García es un histórico presidente del Centro Asturiano y del Centro Asturiano-Casa de Asturias, entre mayo de 2002 y julio de 2004. «La unidad permitió recuperar una mística que se había perdido. Debió pasar mucho agua debajo del puente, para que pudiera concretarse. A los más veteranos nos consta que hubo esfuerzos desde 1960 hasta 1989, siempre frustrados por pasiones e intransigencias, de ambos lados. Personalmente, mi mayor satisfacción es haber cumplido con la memoria de Antonio [Granda]. Su esfuerzo, su preocupación y su guía –desde el cielo– fueron un compromiso de honor y lealtad al amigo».
De su fecundo período queda la renovada proyección del Conjunto de Danzas Les Madreñes y su Banda de Gaitas, y la apertura de una remozada biblioteca Armando Palacio Valdés; poseedora del acervo de las entidades fusionadas. Díaz es el titular honorario.
El ovetense José Caso Vigil es el actual presidente del Centro Asturiano-Casa de Asturias. Su pragmático punto de vista resume el pensamiento de la dirigencia unitaria. «Es cierto que hubo un éxito, pero también era un asunto de supervivencia. Cada día quedan menos paisanos. Todos sabemos las dificultades que hay para la permanencia de las instituciones españolas. No tenía sentido que siguiéramos divididos. Pero la unidad no podía salir forzada. Aunque largo, larguísimo, fue un proceso bastante natural. Cuando las cosas se hacen con respeto, es muy difícil que queden resentimientos. Me siento orgulloso de ser el presidente de todos los asturianos en el Uruguay, y me siento feliz. Ahora miramos para adelante, con proyectos que nos conmueven, como la Escuela de Asturianía, que acerca la cultura a nuestros hijos, nietos y hasta bisnietos».


----------



## sgambetto

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrique_V._Iglesias

Enrique Iglesias es uno de los asturuguayos con más proyección en Uruguay


----------



## sgambetto

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...enas-de-monteviedo-por-eduardo-galiano/689788

Reportaje antiguo (2006) de la Televisión Española sobre Montevideo vista por los ojos de Eduardo Galeano


----------



## gertero

Anthony Bourdain famoso chef americano mas que anda conocido por sus libros y utlimamente por su serie en Travel Channel ha llegado a Uruguay !






Pd. La verdad que sus programas no me gustan mucho pero vale la pena ya sea por saber como nos ven y por algunas fotitos antiguas que salen del pais.


----------



## chema1964

gertero said:


> Anthony Bourdain famoso chef americano mas que anda conocido por sus libros y utlimamente por su serie en Travel Channel ha llegado a Uruguay !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd. La verdad que sus programas no me gustan mucho pero vale la pena ya sea por saber como nos ven y por algunas fotitos antiguas que salen del pais.


Gracias por la informacion,pero ya lo hemos comentado antes,eso si,no lo encuentro en español aunque ya se emitio en la television uruguaya.
Eso si ,algunas de las fotos antiguas estan manipuladas.


----------



## Fernando A

Muy bueno el video.^^
Yo solo habia visto una parte del mismo cuando estan en el Mercado del Puerto.
La verdad que esta muy interesante y como decis Gertero se da a conocer el pais a traves de los medios.
Lo que no me gusto es el final de la mulita...:bash:
muchas gracias por compartirlo.
Muy lindo el hilo.
Cuando tenga tiempo voy a buscar material de Toronto y subo.
Saludos


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable el video ger, la verdad me gustó mucho como tridimensionaron las fotos antiguas y ademas algunas tomas que la ciudad se destaca mucho naturalmente.


----------



## Nort

Fer una pregunta: ¿Se menciona a Uruguay en Toronto aveces?


----------



## dosmundos

*Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más !!!*

*Parece ser que, salvando eso que llaman "tiempo cronológico", Joaquín Torres García y yo somos vecinos. 

Lo descubrí hace pocos días por pura casualidad. La noticia se publicó en julio de 2010 en La Vanguardia de Barcelona :
*
http://www.lavanguardia.es/cultura/20100720/53968093626/mon-repos-2014.html

*y tiene un sabor agridulce. Espero que termine bien. *

Mon Repòs 2014
La casa de Torres-García en Terrassa será reconstruida según el original

Cultura | 20/07/2010 - 03:31h | 20/07/2010 - 12:32h
Teresa Sesé


Mon Repòs, la casa que el pintor Joaquín Torres-García (Montevideo, 1874-1949) proyectó en la carretera de Rellinars, en Terrassa, como vivienda familiar, ya no existe; pero será reconstruida, recuperando su aspecto original, antes de enero del 2014, según aseguró ayer a La Vanguardia el concejal de Cultura del Ayuntamiento de Terrassa, Amadeu Aguado. El responsable municipal basó esta afirmación en el obligado cumplimiento del expediente disciplinario abierto al actual propietario de Mon Repòs, edificio que forma parte del catálogo de edificios de interés histórico-artístico y fue derruido accidentalmente en el 2007 durante unas obras de rehabilitación, tal como informó este diario en su edición del pasado domingo 19 de julio.

La noticia de la pérdida de Mon Repòs, considerado un edificio arquitectónico único, en el que Torres-García plasmó su ideario del noucentisme, ha provocado consternación y tristeza en el mundo artístico, al tiempo que arrecian las críticas ante una aparente pasividad institucional.

Este punto fue desmentido de forma tajante por Amadeu Aguado, para quien el Ayuntamiento de Terrassa, "que ha mostrado desde siempre una especial sensibilidad en cuestiones de preservación de patrimonio", ha utilizado todos los instrumentos en su mano para que se cumpla la ley.

Además del expediente disciplinario, se ha abierto otro "sancionador, yde carácter grave", cuya cuantía está aún por determinar, "pero está claro que el propietario va a tener que pagar una multa por destrucción del patrimonio", dijo. La sanción podría ascender hasta 100.000 euros, "pero en este momento nuestra prioridad es la reconstrucción", matizó. El expediente disciplinario obligaba a comenzar las obras en el plazo de un año y a tenerlas acabadas en tres, pero en enero del 2009 Antonio Castro, el actual propietario de Mon Repòs, solicitó una prórroga de cinco años más, que concluyen en enero del 2014.

La masía de Mon Repòs se encuentra situada en lo que será la futura urbanización de Can Colomer, el sector de nuevo crecimiento de la ciudad de Terrassa, en el nordeste de la ciudad, donde se proyecta la construcción de 4.490 viviendas. En el plan urbanístico, para el que hay presupuestados casi 45 millones de euros, se especifica que tanto la casa que diseñó Torres-García como la masía que da nombre a la zona, Can Colomer, debían ser conservadas. Antonio Castro, que es uno de los promotores de la urbanización, adquirió Mon Repòs para convertirlo en su propia vivienda, después de que los frescos que Torres-García había pintado en el interior fueran arrancados y adquiridos por Caixa Terrassa en 1993. Ayer se preguntaba por qué se sacaron del lugar para donde los pensó el pintor, "¿por qué no se cuestiona eso?", y confirmó su intención de reconstruir el edificio, "sólo que he pedido una prórroga. No tiene sentido que levante el edificio antes de que esté urbanizada la zona y aquí, con la crisis, no hay nadie que construya", dijo.

Desde 1919, cuando Torres-García se vio obligado a vender la que había sido su vivienda familiar hasta ese momento, Mon Repòs tuvo varios propietarios. Los que más la disfrutaron fueron los integrantes de una familia de Terrassa, hasta cuatro generaciones, que la adquirió finalizada la Guerra Civil y entregó las llaves a su nuevo dueño en el 2003. Recuerdan "la piscina, los inmensos laureles que había plantado el pintor, las noches de verano a la fresca, las sobremesas bajo las moreras". "Nos duele profundamente que se diga que estaba en estado ruinoso y que eso provocó su derribo". "Vivimos allí hasta el último día y estaba en perfectas condiciones".

...................................................................................................................


*De manera que para allá me fui a buscar la casa en cuestión. Está a unos 2 kilómetros de donde vivo y aunque no me costó encontrarla, sí fue bastante difìcil fotografiarla debido a que toda la zona está en obras por la construcción de una autopista. 

Tampoco he encontrado material antiguo, solamente un par de fotografías y una invitación de JTG que nos da una idea de como era la casa. *





















*Gracias a BING encontré la casa antes de que se cayera. Desde distintos ángulos :
*










































*Esto es lo más cerca que pude acercarme :*














*Desde el otro lado de la nueva autopista *













*A esta gente la vi trabajando unos minutos antes y en este momento ya se iban. Eran las 7 de la tarde más o menos. *













*
Por lo que he averiguado hay archivos en Terrassa que posiblemente tengan fotos antiguas de la casa. Veré si puedo ir a ver que consigo.*


----------



## Fernando A

Dosmundos
Muy interesante el articulo y muy lindas fotos
Que bueno que recuperen la casa y su pasado.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fernando A

Nort said:


> Fer una pregunta: ¿Se menciona a Uruguay en Toronto aveces?


No mucho Pablito
Lamentablemente somos muy pocos.
En Toronto hay muchas colectividades de muchos paises del mundo.
Mejor dicho de todos los paises del mundo.
Es una mezcla muy grande de gente de todos lados
La comunidad latina es considerablemente grande, pero Uruguay es solo una pequenia porcion de ella.
Hay unos cuantos comercios de uruguayos, pero no son gran cosa.

Por decirte algo hoy fui a una licoreria a comprar vino
(no se venden bebidas alcoholicas en otro lado) 
Nunca encontre unvino de Uruguay, pero siempre habia escuchado que hay una licoreria en el centro que vendia.
Nunca supe bien cual era y hasta ahora no habia intentado buscarla mucho, pero tenia idea de cual podia ser y hoy me tire hasta ahi a ver que encontraba.(para postear una foto aqui)

Cuando llegue a la puerta lo primero que veo es una promocion de vinos de Argentina y de Chile.....Uruguay nada
Entre y me puse a buscar en los distintos pabellones de cada pais y no encontre nada.
Le pregunto a un vendedor y me dijo que a veces hay, pero es muy raro.
El le pregunto a otro y le dijo que se fijara en otro lado.
No encontro nada.
Le pregunto al gerente y le dijo que no habia nada desde hace tiempo.
Lo unico que me reconforto es que sabian de que pais estaba hablando....:lol:
Eso no es tan comun aqui.

Te cuento que hace unos anios estuve averiguando para importarlos, pero el consul que teniamos en ese momento, nos dijo que no servia el negocio por que el Estado se queda con todo y bla bla bla.
En una reunion que fui en la camara de comercio de Uruguay, me entere que el mismo consul los estaba importando.....te imaginas la bronca.

Bueno, como al Sr. Consul (que resulto ser un primo recontra lejano de mi esposa) lo denunciaron por fraude se lo llevaron para Uruguay.
Como conocia a los socios del consul en la importacion, me entere de todo y ellos lo traen para venderlo en un restaurant que tienen.

En ese restaurant fue la unica vez que probe un vino uruguayo aqui en Toronto.

Aparte de todo esto me puse a averiguar por la importacion y si bien se puede hacer es un poco complicado.
En realidad se me complica a mi por que no tengo tiempo para dedicarme a eso y mi seniora no habla mucho ingles.
Entonces deje todo quieto.


La gente en general siempre nos reconocio un poco por el futbol y despues del mundial de Sudafrica, nos hicimos mas visibles.

Me refiero a la gente en la calle, en el trabajo.etc.

Lamentablemente en el mundial, y a raiz de la mano de Suarez,
los comentarios no fueron todos buenos.(en la prensa, internet, etc)

Uno de los diarios mas importantes de Toronto.
El "Toronto Star" saco un articulo muy desagradable durante el mundial.
Nos trato de canibales haciendo referencia a la Tragedia de Los Andes.

(Dicho sea de paso, en este momento hay dos de los sobrevivientes en Toronto )

A pesar de que juntamos firmas por la Internet,no logramos nada .
Lo ulltimo que escuche del Consulado es que no habian recibido respuesta del diario. ...Lo mas probable que todo haya quedado ahi
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Aqui esta la peticion
Todavia esta abierta
Van por 4351 firmas.
http://www.petitiononline.com/celeste1/petition.html

Aqui esta el articulo en ingles, despues del partido con Korea,donde el periodista deportivo Cathal Kelly compara "las luces de Seul de Korea", con el "canibalismo uruguayo del accidente aereo" 
http://www.thestar.com/article/829198--kelly-uruguay-strikes-another-blow-for-south-america

Por supuesto que esto es un caso aislado.

Lo ironico del caso es que hace unos 4 anios en Canada hubo un caso de canibalismo en Alberta.
Una persona que iba en un bus, le arranco la cabeza al que iba sentado al lado y lo empezo a comer y le mostraba la cabeza por la ventana a los demas que se bajaron de apuro .
No deberia mencionarlo, pero es algo que Kelly deberia haber pensado antes de hacer un comentario tan denigrante.
Espero que lo hayan despedido, como consuelo.

Bueno
Ya me extendi demasiado.
Contestando a tu pregunta
En general no es muy nombrado
Voy a intentar sacar fotos de lo que pueda encontrar.
No prometo nada muy pronto, pero eventualmente lo voy a hacer.
Te cuento algo mas
Yo siempre ando con un cordon alrededor del cuello en el trabajo que cuelgo unas tarjetas de acceso a las oficinas.
Siempre voy a dos edificios que estan a una cuadra de distancia.
En el mundial me compre unos cordones que venden con los nombres de los paises y desde entonces siempre uso ese.

Un poco despues del mundial, esperando el ascensor del parking, sube uno de los tecnicos del edificio y me lo vio.
Me pregunto si era de Uruguay y me dijo que el recien habia venido de Uruguay.
Que estuvo en el mundial de Sudafrica y en otros paises de latinamerica.
Fue a Buenos Aires y de ahi vino a Uruguay y se alojo en el Hotel que esta en la Rambla del Barrio Sur -creo que Ibis - y le encanto.
Pero lo que mas le gusto fue Punta del diablo.(Mas que Punta del Este)
Se iba a quedar dos dias y se quedo ocho 
porque Montevideo le gusto mas que Buenos Aires.
Estaba enloquecido con irse a vivir alla porque era el lugar del mundo que mas le habia gustado
Ahora hace un par de meses que no lo veo, pero le di mi e-mail por cualquier cosa que precisara.
Como ves encontras de todo.
En mi trabajo hay un tano que se sabe hasta lo del Maracana.
Es una compania de seguros muy grande y solo en las oficinas que yo estoy hay unas 700 personas.
De Uruguay soy yo (que no trabajo directamente para la compania, sino como compania contratada para un servicio, ya que en el momento que me ofrecieron el trabajo todavia no tenia los papeles y no lo pude aceptar y ahora no me sirve porque trabajo mejor de esta manera)
y ademas de mi, hay otra uruguaya y el hijo que trabajan directamente para la compania,( fueron contratados por que yo los presente) y no hay mas uruguayos.
Hubo uno hace un tiempo, que trabajo unos anios y se fue a otra oficina .
Despues vino otro , pero duro dos semanas porque le hizo una broma a una negra y lo echaron por racista....:bash:
La cuestion es que el partido de Ghana lo vi con el hijo de esta uruguaya.
Eramos dos uruguayos y una docena de Ghaeneses...:lol:

Hace un tiempo fui a una premiere de un documental de una murga de Uruguay (no me acuerdo del nombre)
Habian venido los de la produccion en una gira, para juntar fondos para poder pasarla a formato 8 mm. o algo asi para el Festival de Cannes creo.
Entonces hicieron una premiere y me invitaron de la camara de comercio y fui, pero eso es algo de la comunidad y no es muy comun.
Ahora me invitaron a la conferencia de los sobrevivientes de La 
Tragedia de Los Andes (hace dos dias), pero no tengo mucho tiempo.
Estoy entre el trabajo y el foro....:lol:



Que se yo....hay de todo
Cuando pueda subo fotos


----------



## Nort

Gracias por tomarte tu tiempo y responder Fer lo del diario ya lo sabía pero dejalos nomas que solo hablan y hablan ya quisieran ser como Uruguay pero en fin es muy interesante todo lo que te pasó por ahora jeje gracias por responder!!


----------



## Fernando A

Perdon Nort
Te habia confundido y te llame Pablito.

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28

Muy interesante la nota sobre la reconstrucción de la casa de Torres, Dosmundos y todo lo que contás Nando , de a poco nuestro país se hace conocer.

Abrazo.


----------



## Karlin

No sé, si ya llegaron a postearlo, pero lo posteo. 
Un reportaje de Uruguay, por un canal privado de Lima
















Me gustó :cheers::cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

que curioso lo de torrres garcia!! jaja ojala quede tal cual

y no karlin, no estaba,muchas gracias!!

me gusto mucho, un reportaj muy interesante


----------



## dosmundos

gracias Fernando, Pabito y Palme..... ojalá se reconstruya más o menos fielmente...

seguiré yendo cada tanto tiempo a ver como va


----------



## Nort

No pasanada fer todos nos equivocamos como yo poniendo proyectos :lol:

Y los videos los veo ahora deberían estar muy buenos!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

dos mundos, ayer pase al lado de esta casa justo, voy mucho por alli visitando clientes.


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Y yo habré pasado muchas veces desde hace 5 años. Seguramente la vi cuando todavía estaba en pie pero ni me imaginaba lo que era.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

en Sabadell esta el Molino Escayola en pleno centro, lugar que era de la familia Escayola, de donde salieron tres hermanos hacia Uruguay, ascendencia catalana de Carlos Gardel.


----------



## gertero

El gran Quilombo. Emetgencias musicales en Uruguay.

El programa de musica latina de radio 3 españa dedica s programa a la musica uruguaya

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/audios/...ay-mint-and-the-mentals-mas-23-03-11/1053367/


----------



## el palmesano

^^ que bueno


----------



## gertero

el palmesano said:


> ^^ que bueno


A mi me sirvio para conocer algunos nuevos grupos posteriores a la decada de los noventa.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ayer y anteayer dieron en tve 1 y tve2 un documental muy bueno en horarios que mucha gente vio sobre Onetti.
participaron muchos uruguayos conocidos de todos.


'Imprescindibles' se acerca a la obra de Juan Carlos Onetti
"Jamás leí a Onetti" rinde homenaje a la obra del escritor uruguayo

RTVE.es 
25.03.2011

Imprescindibles nos acerca a la obra del escritor uruguayo Juan Carlos Onetti a través del documental Jamás leí a Onetti, un homenaje audiovisual al narrador que recrea parte del legado onettiano.

El documental Jamás leí a Onetti retrata la vida y pensamientos del escritor uruguayo a través de su viuda, Dolly Onetti, de los escritores Eduardo Galeano y Antonio Muñoz Molina, de los periodistas Juan Cruz y María Esther Gilio, y del director de la Biblioteca Nacional de Uruguay, Tomás de Mattos.

Sarcástico y pesimista
Juan Carlos Onetti (Montevideo, 1909) fue uno de los creadores más personales de la literatura latinoamericana del siglo XX. Sin embargo, nunca ha sido un autor de masas debido, probablemente, a la visión pesimista de la condición humana que transmite en sus obras, las cuales son de lectura exigente y requieren une esfuerzo añadido por parte del lector.

En sus historias abundan lugares sórdidos, personajes insatisfechos, tristes, que sonríen poco, que viven en soledad y sueñan con huir a otro mundo. En cierto modo esos personajes tenían mucho que ver con el propio Onetti, a quien los que le conocieron definen como pesimista crónico a la par que sarcástico.

Según Vargas Llosa, uno de los admiradores confesos de Onetti, el autor de El pozo era un hombre "modesto y poco vanidoso, y por ello él nunca escribió por el éxito o el reconocimiento, si no porque esa era su manera de adaptarse y sobrevivir en un mundo que le expulsaba continuamente".

Aproximación a la obra de Onetti
Con guión y dirección de Pablo Dotta, Jamás leí a Onetti es una aproximación a la obra de Onetti. Además, a partir del vínculo entre los distintos tipos de escritura, se plantea el interrogante acerca de los medios y los fines de todo proceso creativo.

El documental, producido por Tornasol Films para Acción Cultural Española (AC/E) contará con los dibujos y animación del artista uruguayo Tunda Prada y la música original de Fernando Cabrera, con la colaboración de Jorge Drexler.

aqui se puede ver todo el documental de mas de una hora y cuarto: http://www.rtve.es/television/20110325/imprescindibles-juan-carlos-onetti/419268.shtml


----------



## el palmesano

pongo enlace de un reportaje por el estreno de miss tacuarembo que han hecho en españa, aunque no habla de uruguay.. pero sale natalia jaja

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xi...as-en-el-estren-de-miss-tacuarembo_shortfilms


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

que gilazo el ultimo. en una gresca general ese se comia todas las manos....que pinta de nabo !!!! no nombran Uruguay casi en nada jamas, no tenemos "marca Pais", lo he mencionado muchas veces.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

bueno, No Te Va Gustar esta de gira por Europa, y tiene varios conciertos en España.
He visto notas que le han hecho en tv Tele Taxi, pero no pude conseguir la misma, ni las notas en algunas radios de las pequeñas. Esta vez han hecho bastante publicidad, porque ademas de sus recitales (el domigo pasado no pude ir a la sala Music Hall de Barcelona), pero fui a un toque unplaggged en un local de FNAC (como un "palacio de la musica" montevideano pero mas finoli) el martes a la tarde en un centro comercial algo alejado del centro de la ciudad, donde crei no iba a ir mucha gente, y me equivoque. EL viernes y sabado tocan en sala Razzmatazz en el toque del grupo español Vestusta Morla con entradas agotadas...

imagenes sobre lo comentado


a la vuelta de casa vi esto: (nada dice de Uruguay....)










cola en el lateral del centro comercial Diagonal Mar para su toque unplagged









ya en la salita


















y ahora me gustarian que vean :






saludos !!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ jaja que bueno el video jajaja



igual, lo de que en el reportaje no nombren al pais tampoco es tan raro, porque al fin y al cabo lo que interesaba era la peli, no dondehabia sido rodada... ademas quien sepa de donde es natalia, ya lo sabe


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

me alegro te haya gustado !! me sentia reportero del foro y todo, jauaja


----------



## nico...u13

que buena esta dedicatoria miloguero, muchísimas gracias


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

usté merece como decia mi abuela


----------



## dosmundos

En Castelldefels, 25 kms. al sur de Barcelona está el MIRAVÓS un restaurante uruguayo que para variar, no tiene la "marca" Uruguay por ninguna parte. Por lo menos yo no se la he visto.

El lugar es ideal porque está sobre el paseo marítimo y hoy, siendo martes y que no hay vacaciones de nada, estaba bastante lleno.


----------



## Tatito

@Milonguero: Excelente las fotos y tremendo el videíto con el muchacho de los vientos... jejejeje... cuanto le costó memorizar skyscrapercity? jejeje.

Muy bueno...

@Li: Que lindas fotos!! Yo no llegué a conocer Castefa, ahora le muestro las imágenes a Tatita y me dice "si, cuando vos te volviste a Uruguay fuimos con mis viejos y paramos en el "Mirá vos"... tengo que ir de nuevo che!!! jejeje


Gracias a ámbos.




.


----------



## Pablito28

Estupendos aportes Milonga y Don Dosmundini.

Abrazos.


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Gracias jóvenes !!!

Y si Tato..... seguro que fueron a muchos sitios después que te fuiste. Y no es por amargarte....


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

al Miravos voy mas en verano, no es tan barato, y siempre hay que hacer cola para que te atiendan.... todos los mosos y cocina son uruguayos, un monton. tienen el Mira vos y a pocas cuadras sobre el mismo paseo maritimo el Para Vos. Y en castefa hay 3 uruguayos mas.


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Mirá vo !!! :lol::lol::lol:

Lo del Para Vos no lo sabía. Y los otros 3 que dices deben ser los *Montevideo.com *que también están en Gavá y Viladecans, no ?


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenos aportes milonguero y dos mundos!!!!!!!!!!!:banana:

Impecable que los muchachos de no te va a gustar nos mandaran un saludo!!!! gracias por el regalo milonguero!!!!:hug:

Muy buenas fotos dos mundos de ese bar tan lindo!!! me imaginé por un momento las veredas, todas las veredas de montevideo con ese motivo, seria un lujo!!!!!:drool:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

http://www.tv3.cat/videos/1647239/Uruguai

catalanes en Uruguay


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

bien, cuando puedo, y no es siempre, traigo cosas relacionadas con el pais que encuentro por ahi


----------



## SebaFun

A mi lo que mas me gusta ver en el exterior de uruguay es la bandera.Me parece mucho mas importante que la camiseta de la selección, infinitamente mas importante.


Pero bueno, cada uno lleva a uruguay como quiere y puede.

Buenisima foto milonga uruguaya!!!kay:


----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> bien, cuando puedo, y no es siempre, traigo cosas relacionadas con el pais que encuentro por ahi


Donde habra comprado la calcomaniade las banderas Uruguya-España,a cada persona que va ha Uruguay se la pido y no la consiguen.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ah, seguro en el kiosco de Rondeau casi Colonia, al lado del teatro y frente al cine la venden....


----------



## chema1964

La vendian,mande a varias a personas a ese lugar y no tienen.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

a una cuadra de ahi por 18, casi plaza cagancha tampoco ? 
de ultima en plaza independencia, si vas x 18 a mano derecha, hay mas de dos locales que tenian tambien, junto a la salida de la galeria.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Milonga, si queres pasá por MP una dirección a donde enviartelo que yo te lo envío .


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

pah, gracias, super amable, pero no soy yo el interesado es Chema ! traje varios adhesivos, banderines y similares la ultima vez que fui, aunque es cierto ya se me terminaron (me arme una especie de museo/oficina en casa desde donde trabajo, afiches, fotos, banderines, biblioteca de autores uruguayos desde los imperdibles como Tabare, Cuentos de la Selva, Las Venas Abiertas, cosas de Bennedetti, muchos de tango, el libro de cocina que era de mama (el Crandon), muchos estantes de lectura uruguaya, aparte de folleteria de todo tipo, y un monitor pasando decenas de fotos muchas de ellas que se las robe a ustedes en el foro.....) y el calco uruguayo del coche del trabajo me la arrancaron, y se van poniendo viejos, pero si dios quiere voy al paisito a fin de año.

este podria ser un post interesante: qué pedimos los que estamos fuera a los que viajan

lo unico que me interesaria son baberos de los trico que va a nacer mi bebe en dos meses y no tengo !!!!

un saludo !


----------



## Pablito28

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> (...) traje varios adhesivos, banderines y similares la ultima vez que fui, aunque es cierto ya se me terminaron (me arme una especie de museo/oficina en casa desde donde trabajo, afiches, fotos, banderines, biblioteca de autores uruguayos desde los imperdibles como Tabare, Cuentos de la Selva, Las Venas Abiertas, cosas de Bennedetti, muchos de tango, el libro de cocina que era de mama (el Crandon), muchos estantes de lectura uruguaya, aparte de folleteria de todo tipo, y un monitor pasando decenas de fotos muchas de ellas que se las robe a ustedes en el foro.....) (...)


¡Bagayero! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joda, joda. A las órdenes para lo que necesites que se te envíe de aquí; extensible por supuesto al resto de los muchachos que andan por ahí .

Abrazos.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Eduardo Galeano anoche en tv33 de Catalunya, no lo pude ver, no sabia del programa, pero hoy todo el mundo en el trabajo y por telefono me dijo que estuvo muy bien, muchos catalanes lo descubrieron ayer !!! 

http://www.tv3.cat/3alacarta/videos/3541530


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

a verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (gracias milonga)

yo creo que galeano es el artista contemporaneo uruguayo mas importante


----------



## dosmundos

Walmer en Almería. Siento no haber sacado una foto mejor, pero iba muy apurado y la vi de casualidad. 
Hace un par de semanas estuve en Murcia pero no tuve tiempo de ver en donde estaba. Ya iré otro día.


----------



## Nort

Un papelito tirado que feo!! :lol:


----------



## dosmundos

Nort said:


> Un papelito tirado que feo!! :lol:


Lo tiró un uruguayo que estaba sacando una foto :lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

Miralo a don Walmer por la península... y que tal los muebles ahí?? Son de _high standing_ o se pueden comprar para el poder adquisitivo de allí??


Buena foto Señor Li 



.


----------



## dosmundos

^^

La tienda en una zona muy nueva, de clase media. Hay un centro comercial casi frente al local.... No he visto los precios, pero sí la palabra OUTLET y 50 % de descuento.... supongo que por la crísis de la construcción no esté vendiendo tan bien como hace unos años. 

En 2 semanas estaré en Murcia. Trataré de ir para ver los precios y comparar.

Por casualidad..... está Ud. pensando en entrar TAMBIÉN en este negocio ?
NO LE ALCANZA con TODO lo que CONTROLA ? hno:


----------



## @lexeiv

dosmundos said:


> ^^
> 
> Mirá vo !!! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Lo del Para Vos no lo sabía. Y los otros 3 que dices deben ser los *Montevideo.com *que también están en Gavá y Viladecans, no ?


Hola dosmundos,empiezo atrabajar Por la zona del valles Occidental...me podes recomendar algun local Uruguayo en Terrassa? Un saludo y moltes gracies...


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Te mando un mensaje privado.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

@lexeiv said:


> Hola dosmundos,empiezo atrabajar Por la zona del valles Occidental...me podes recomendar algun local Uruguayo en Terrassa? Un saludo y moltes gracies...


hola, perdon me meta, pero seguro que el 18 de julio haran algo la asoc de Uruguayos de Rubi, ahi al lado, y tambien los de Cerdanyola, que son bastante activos en fiestas patrias en esa zona. Bares uruguayos en el valles mismo yo no conozco, en Viladecans y el Prat si, ah en Cerdanyola tambien.


----------



## Tatito

dosmundos said:


> Por casualidad..... está Ud. pensando en entrar TAMBIÉN en este negocio ?
> NO LE ALCANZA con TODO lo que CONTROLA ? hno:


^^ :lol::lol:

Uno nunca saba donde está el límite :lol:



.


----------



## dosmundos

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> hola, perdon me meta, pero seguro que el 18 de julio haran algo la asoc de Uruguayos de Rubi, ahi al lado, y tambien los de Cerdanyola, que son bastante activos en fiestas patrias en esa zona. Bares uruguayos en el valles mismo yo no conozco, en Viladecans y el Prat si, ah en Cerdanyola tambien.


Sato. Yo no conozco nada por esos lados. 



Tatito said:


> ^^ :lol::lol:
> 
> Uno nunca saba donde está el límite :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


(Tenga cuidado porque Ud. ya sabe quien me estuvo preguntando también ? Yo se lo digo porque Ud. es el mejor y el mas bueno, patrón !!)


----------



## Tatito

dosmundos said:


> (Tenga cuidado porque Ud. ya sabe quien me estuvo preguntando también ? Yo se lo digo porque Ud. es el mejor y el mas bueno, patrón !!)


No se preocupe que esto no vá a durar por siempre. En estos momentos nos estamos enfrentando a nivel latino, y esto en cualquier momento va a pasar a ser global. Ud. quédese quietito (y al lado del mejor, claro)


:lol::lol::lol:




.


----------



## Pablito28

Ejem, ejem...


----------



## dosmundos

:runaway:


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> Ejem, ejem...


Como anda colega?? Todo bien lo suyo?? La familia?? 


:lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## gertero

dosmundos said:


> ^^
> 
> La tienda en una zona muy nueva, de clase media. Hay un centro comercial casi frente al local.... No he visto los precios, pero sí la palabra OUTLET y 50 % de descuento.... supongo que por la crísis de la construcción no esté vendiendo tan bien como hace unos años.
> 
> En 2 semanas estaré en Murcia. Trataré de ir para ver los precios y comparar.
> 
> Por casualidad..... está Ud. pensando en entrar TAMBIÉN en este negocio ?
> NO LE ALCANZA con TODO lo que CONTROLA ? hno:


Que Walmer es urugaya?? A pues no esta nada mal la tienda. Que lo pases bien en Murcia, me encanta la ciudad y hechale un vistazo a las nuevas torres!


----------



## gertero

Hotel Fasano en la pagina de Facebook del Conde Nast Traveller


----------



## dosmundos

gertero said:


> Que Walmer es urugaya?? A pues no esta nada mal la tienda. Que lo pases bien en Murcia, me encanta la ciudad y hechale un vistazo a las nuevas torres!


Yo nunca lo paso bien en ninguna parte porque voy a trabajar :lol::lol::lol:

La de la foto es de Almería. La de Murcia sé donde está y alguna vez he pasado frente a élla, pero nunca le saque fotos. Veré la seman que viene. 
Y tienes razon.... Murcia es una ciudad encantadora !!!

Muy buena la foto del Fasano !!

(A veces me paso por tu blog. Está muy bueno)


----------



## gertero

dosmundos said:


> Yo nunca lo paso bien en ninguna parte porque voy a trabajar :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> La de la foto es de Almería. La de Murcia sé donde está y alguna vez he pasado frente a élla, pero nunca le saque fotos. Veré la seman que viene.
> Y tienes razon.... Murcia es una ciudad encantadora !!!
> 
> Muy buena la foto del Fasano !!
> 
> (A veces me paso por tu blog. Está muy bueno)


Graicias por los comentarios del blog, un dia de estos me tengo que hacer algun post de la comida uruguaya, pena que por aqui no tengo parrillero para haer una asadito:eat::eat:


----------



## el palmesano

me parecio curioso jeje









Montevideo Magazijn, Antwerp(Amberes en español, preciosa ciudad) - Poulissen & Partners and Montevideo nv.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmd3d/5824248882/


----------



## hacedor

hay una torre que se llama Montevideo tambien en Belgica


----------



## dosmundos

^^

No es en Bèlgica. Es en Rotterdam (Holanda).


----------



## el palmesano

^^ exacto jeje

le dan buen nombre a la ciudad jeje


----------



## hacedor

dosmundos said:


> ^^
> 
> No es en Bèlgica. Es en Rotterdam (Holanda).


verdad, gracias


----------



## el palmesano

xDDD


----------



## Nort

Jaj!!!!!


----------



## dosmundos

http://www.larepublica.com.uy/comun...eve-se-filmara-la-segunda-parte-en-montevideo

CINE. EN BREVE SE FILMARÁ LA SEGUNDA PARTE EN MONTEVIDEO
Fiorella Valentín

Montevideo God Bless you fue la primera entrega del díptico del director Dragan Bjelogrlic y se centra en la parte europea del largo viaje que realizaron los jugadores.

La historia está ambientada en Belgrado, capital de Serbia, y trata sobre varias historias paralelas que comparten la preparación del equipo para el Mundial de 1930 que se jugó en Montevideo. El foco se lleva adelante con los jugadores que integraron esa selección y sus destinos, amores, amistades e incluso tentaciones. Hace una pintura de la vida cotidiana en la sociedad serbia de la época, aunque el eje dramático tenga que ver con los jugadores, los héroes de esta historia, y las desventuras que vivieron para entrenar, reunirse y juntar los medios para poder viajar hasta Montevideo, lugar lejano en ese entonces, considerado por ellos como el fin del mundo.

Desde su estreno, el film ha ganado una considerable atención de los medios desde que finalizó su rodaje en 2010 y está logrando un importante éxito de taquilla en Serbia desde su lanzamiento el 21 de diciembre de 2010. Al 18 de febrero 2011, más de 400.000 personas vieron el film en Serbia y Montenegro.

La historia está libremente basada en la novela Montevideo, Bog the video escrita por el reconocido periodista de deportes Vladimir Stankovic, quien decidió ilustrar los finales de la década del 20 en Serbia con la Copa del Mundo en Uruguay en 1930 usando el juego del fútbol como telón de fondo.

La hechos de la serie y la película se sitúan entre fines de 1929 y setiembre de 1930, un período que fue visto como de resurrección, luego de las trágicas consecuencias que implicó la Primera Guerra Mundial, donde cuatro de los jugadores del seleccionado perdieron a sus padres, y a pesar del agitado contexto político y social en que se vivía. La primera transmisión de un partido de fútbol en Belgrado aumentaba aún más el interés en esa época por el deporte en Yugoslavia, especialmente por el fútbol.

"Extrañamente, los más hermosos relatos de nuestra historia nunca encontraron un lugar en el cine. Ni los más grandes escritores serbios, con alguna honrosa excepción, han sido llevados a la pantalla grande. ¿Por qué será? No lo sé. De lo que sí estoy seguro es que esta historia de Yugoslavia en el Mundial del 30 es una de las más lindas que he escuchado. Y este es un momento perfecto para contarla, y no solamente por el significado que tuvo en materia deportiva", comentaba el director de la serie y del film, Dragan Bjelogrlic. "Cuando empezamos a escribir el guión, un nuevo y maravilloso mundo se reveló ante nosotros. Un mundo compuesto por gente común y corriente que jamás pensó en llegar a ser lo que al final fue. Jugadores humildes que fueron respetados e idolatrados. Cuando los deportes eran practicados por las clases privilegiadas, este nuevo juego de shorts terminó conquistando a todo el pueblo."

La segunda parte contará con varias escenas filmadas en Montevideo. Tiene como eje central no solo lo que significó la gesta deportiva de Yugoslavia en 1930 (entrar entre los cuatro mejores equipos del mundo) y todo lo que fue la organización del Mundial, sino también cómo era vivir en esa época. Según el periodista Stankovic, que actualmente reside en España, "para una pequeña nación de los Balcanes, el Mundial del 30 fue una verdadera epopeya futbolística. Y queremos rescatarla del olvido, con el fin de que pueda servir de inspiración para las próximas generaciones y no sólo de deportistas".

La periodista serbia Vesna Peric Zimonjic publicó en internet "Hasta hace unos meses, la mayoría de los serbios no sabían que Montevideo era la capital de Uruguay, pues muy pocas cosas vinculan a Serbia con ese país. Más de medio millón de serbios tienen muy claro ahora dónde está la capital de Uruguay gracias a la película "Montevideo, God Bless you" ("Montevideo, Dios te bendiga"). En Serbia, con 7,5 millones de habitantes y apenas 70 salas de cine, el filme motivó la reapertura de varios y logró ser difundido en gimnasios para más de 1.600 personas en las localidades de Nis o Kragujevac. Es ya la película más popular de Serbia por la cantidad de espectadores".

"Los jugadores lograron su sueño en la capital uruguaya, la ciudad del "fin del mundo", como la llaman los jugadores en la película, al salir terceros en el torneo, detrás de Argentina. El campeón mundial de ese año fue Uruguay. Fue una de las grandes hazañas futbolísticas de la hoy disuelta Yugoslavia. Pero el equipo estaba integrado sólo por jugadores serbios", escribePeric.

La ambientación tanto en Belgrado de fines de los años 20 como en Montevideo de 1930 son realmente espectaculares. Se logra una atmósfera mágica en ambas ciudades. El público puede ver las calles de adoquín del desaparecido barrio de Cubura, la llegada de la electricidad y el nacimiento de la radio. Además aparecen automóviles modelo Ford T y florecen los cabaret en el centro.

"La película habla de una joven y ambiciosa serbia, que quiere cambio, prosperidad y afirmación", dijo a la agencia de noticias Serbia IPS el escritor Ljubomir Simovic. "Gustó mucho porque nos recuerda el grado de civilización que nos vimos obligados a olvidar y que ya no podemos tener. También nos cuenta una historia valiosa de esfuerzos para pasar de ser una comunidad pequeña y hermética a otra moderna y de vanguardia", añadió.

La película más vista en el cine serbio tiene a Montevideo en su nombre y como principal escenario, su director estuvo en la capital para ver locaciones para la segunda parte


----------



## nico...u13

que vengan a filmar acá, que no jodan ajaj


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## javisure

^^No grabaron también una publicidad con el mismo tipo en la Casa Central del BROU???


----------



## el palmesano

en este programa sobre floripa salen urante buen rato unos uruguayos

mas hacia la mitad del programa

http://play.cuatro.com/directo/portada/callejeros-viajeros/ver/florianopolis


----------



## dosmundos

*Los chicos del coro anduvieron por Tarragona estos días. *










]


----------



## Nort

Glee en Uruguay (?)


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Creo que no hablamos de lo mismo... cuestión de generaciones :lol:

Los que estuvieron por Tarragona fueron los del Coro de la Udelar


----------



## Fernando A

Que bueno


Estas a la pesca Dosmundos...:cheers:


----------



## sebrivero

en la sección viajes del new york times

In Uruguay, Bohemian-Chic at the Beach

Andre Vieira for The New York Times


*WHEN summer arrives in December, La Pedrera’s main street bustles with families dining al fresco, sandy-haired teenagers hanging out in board shorts, jazz musicians entertaining passers-by and artisans selling handmade jewelry on makeshift stands.*

It is a lively, somewhat boisterous scene, and very concentrated. Just a few feet away in any direction the noise and lights begin to fade, replaced by the lulling sounds of the ocean and the glimmer of the Southern Cross constellation.

La Pedrera is one of a handful of seaside villages in Rocha, a rural area of eastern Uruguay that’s slowly emerging as South America’s next bohemian-chic hideaway. Insiders and locals know Rocha as a cheaper and more relaxed alternative to Punta del Este, a high-end resort town about 80 miles south, and its oh-so-fashionable neighbor, José Ignacio. But in some ways, Rocha is the very antithesis of the country’s more famous beach destinations. There are no luxury brands, no parking woes and no society-page shindigs.

“It’s more down-to-earth, natural and younger than José Ignacio or Punta,” said Brenton West, a British photographer who was traveling along the Uruguayan coast in January. “It keeps its rural charm.”










Home to several ecological reserves and 100 miles of rugged Atlantic shore, Rocha traditionally attracted hippies, surfers and nature lovers, along with families seeking a low-key vacation. Everyone from dreadlocked backpackers to relatively affluent professionals mingled in simple bars dispensing beer by the liter.

But the limited dining and lodging options — tourist accommodations were either tents or hostels (or looked like them) and restaurants were more like canteens — kept most international travelers away. Now Rocha is undergoing a discreet transformation. In the last few years, Uruguayans and Argentines in search of rest and rusticity have begun visiting the area, buying land and building elegant summer homes. Some have become innkeepers or restaurateurs, stepping in to fill the hospitality gap and drawing more and worldlier clients.

(About 94,000 vehicles made their way to Rocha during the 2011 summer season, a 10 percent increase over last year and a 35 percent increase from 2008. Visitors must arrive by car or bus, and vehicular statistics are the only ones kept.)

La Pedrera’s first boutique hotel, Brisas, opened in late 2009. Lucía Jauregui, an Argentine who has traveled the world working for multinational technology firms, bought and renovated the 14-room property near the village’s scenic cliffside promenade, decorating it with a mix of midcentury finds and custom-made rattan furniture. Televisions and telephones are purposely missing.

Ms. Jauregui said she considered the hotel, housed in a building constructed in the early 1900s, an investment. “The Uruguayan coast has always been very popular, and it’s been moving progressively toward the north,” she said. Yet she was surprised by the “geometric growth” of her business after just a year. “We were fully booked this season, from Christmas until Carnival,” Ms. Jauregui said. “Many people who were in José Ignacio last year are here now.”

It took José Ignacio, just outside Punta del Este, about a decade to go from sleepy fishermen’s village to enclave of luxury and exclusivity. While it retained its rustic low-rise architecture, it also became home to $800-a-night rooms and restaurants with hard-to-book tables from Christmas to February, the peak season. But the unspoiled, unplugged feeling that once made it so attractive can still be found in La Pedrera.

“Here it’s two steps behind,” Susie Galbraith, a British marketing executive who was traveling with Mr. West, said sitting in the lobby at Brisas. “It’s a bit more hippie, and more quaint.”

Residents like to say that watches and mirrors are beside the point in La Pedrera; people eat when they’re hungry, sleep when they’re tired and wear whatever they want. And what they want to wear, it seems, are mostly flip-flops and bathing suits.

After all, much of life unfolds on the sand. Playa del Barco, a wide beach with rough waves and a distinctive sculpture of sorts — the rusty bow of a cargo ship that sank there in the 1970s — has visitors well into the night, mostly 20-somethings who gather around bonfires.

Night-life options are limited, especially for those over 30, but La Pedrera has a growing stable of restaurants. Olinda, which opened in 2010 in an old house, is a cozy spot with brick walls, vintage tiles and wooden chairs. It serves well-executed international dishes like curried chicken with mixed greens and rib-eye steak with garlic mashed potatoes. The back patio, open until 3 a.m., is a good option for late-night drinks.

Another relative newcomer is Lo de Charlie, the outpost of a seafood restaurant in Punta del Este. At this smaller but equally colorful space, the owner and chef Charlie Begbeder added sushi to his roster of classics like sautéed baby squid and garlic shrimp. And at Darwin, a parrillada (or steakhouse) decorated with artfully mismatched antiques, the barman prepares tasty variations of the caipiroska, replacing lemon wedges with blackberries and other fresh fruits.

Some people fear that with these arrivals La Pedrera risks losing its appeal. But development has been quite slow, partly because to drive there from Punta del Este, the hub of the Uruguayan Riviera, involves a roundabout route that takes about 90 minutes. The most direct path between the two locations, a panoramic coastal highway, is interrupted by the Garzón and Rocha Lagoons. While cars can cross the Garzón Lagoon on a shabby raft that carries up to four vehicles at a time, a process that is both impractical and anachronistically charming, right now there’s no way across the larger Rocha Lagoon. (Bridges would make the trip from Punta del Este about half as long.)

Still, its relative isolation was — and is — a large part of the appeal. One of La Pedrera’s most notable pioneers was Julio Bocca, the renowned Argentine ballet dancer. He rented a house there about a decade ago, and within days was found by paparazzi, who chronicled his every move for gossip magazines and generated buzz about the village. Undeterred, Mr. Bocca has returned to Rocha many times over the years. “It’s a wonderful place,” he said. “The beaches are gorgeous, and the quiet nights are incredible.”










More privacy can be found farther north. Five miles up the coast from La Pedrera is San Antonio, a settlement of about 30 houses that’s lined with sandbanks and is reportedly attracting Argentine actors and artists who want to escape the limelight. “This is the kind of place that people discover only through word of mouth,” said David Tezanos Pinto, owner of Posada San Antonio, a rough-hewn but chic four-room guesthouse that opened in late 2005. Mr. Tezanos Pinto, who divides his time between Rocha and Buenos Aires, was one of the first foreigners to arrive in the area. When he bought the property — an old carpentry shop surrounded by a eucalyptus forest — there were no real roads, only paths carved by the occasional utility vehicle.

“My wife and I traveled all over the world looking for a place to build a small inn and change our lifestyle,” he said. “The combination of countryside and beach was what really attracted us.” The posada has a restaurant — the only one in San Antonio — with a rotating menu that typically includes freshly caught fish. There’s also a small pool, made out of a round cattle tank and, less than a half-mile away, a seemingly endless beach.

Going north again you’ll find Posada Buscavida on a barely populated stretch of coast called Oceanía del Polonio. It is the first and most secluded boutique lodging in Rocha, with 10 austere rooms and a not-so-austere clubhouse, where guests can lounge on oversize white sofas and order perfect fried calamari, or walk a few steps to the beach bar and sip a chilled martini bianco on a hammock.

Buscavida, which is open in the Southern Hemisphere’s summer, can arrange horseback rides to nearby Cabo Polonio, perhaps Rocha’s most emblematic site. El Cabo, as locals call it, is a protected sand-dune reserve with no roads, no electricity, hundreds of sea lions and a dozen or so shacks, many painted in bright colors. In January and February, the warmest months, Cabo Polonio fills with visitors who come to experience beach life as it was hundreds of years ago.

“Rocha has so many places that are still pristine,” Mr. Bocca said. “You can get into a four-wheel-drive and easily find a completely deserted beach, and disconnect from the world.”

http://travel.nytimes.com/2011/09/18/travel/uruguays-bohemian-chic-beaches.html?pagewanted=2


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

hoy de tarde en una tasca de Barcelona....






de repente en la tv del local de donde sacaban la musica para el mismo, aparece el tema Chau de No te Va Gustar...


----------



## el palmesano

que bien que en los cuarenta latino pongan esta musica tambien


----------



## El_hereje

Podrían poner buena música uruguaya, pero bueno, lo comercial pega más...

Gracias Milonga.


Abrazos!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Lo comercial no necesariamente es malo.


----------



## charruchi

El_hereje said:


> Podrían poner buena música uruguaya, pero bueno, lo comercial pega más...
> 
> Gracias Milonga.
> 
> 
> Abrazos!


como cual te gusta Hereje?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

charruchi said:


> como cual te gusta Hereje?


Le ponés Bunbury y se acaba.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

rodriko said:


> Lo comercial no necesariamente es malo.


¿Ya dijeron que -hasta que Nort meta una foto- Rodriko es el único pibe lindo en el foro?


----------



## El_hereje

charruchi said:


> como cual te gusta Hereje?


Traidores, del _Primavera digital_ para atrás estaría bárbaro, por nombrar una banda uruguaya de verdad, tampoco hay mucho para nombrar.



Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Le ponés Bunbury y se acaba.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Calláte gil! odio a Bunbury con todas mis fuerzas!.


Abrazos!


----------



## Tatito

El_hereje said:


> Calláte gil! odio a Bunbury con todas mis fuerzas!.


Te cortaste los pelos porque la gente te paraba en la calle creyendo que eras Bunbury o Calamaro? Uno se mimetiza con sus ídolos...



.


----------



## el palmesano

el odio a las cosas comerciales es por culpa de un complejo que tiene cierta gente que se quiere sentir unica y no parte de un grupo, asi que todo lo que le guste a un grupo grande de gente siempre les parecerá una porqueria...

o sea, hay que pasar olimpicamente de la critica absurda de: eso es comecial...

como por si algo fuera malo solamente porque se vende mucho porque a la gente le gusta jaja


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^

No tiene nada que ver Palme!

A mí me gustan mucho otras bandas que por otra parte son las más grandes del mundo, Iron Maiden, Pearl Jam, Metallica, etc...

Por nombrar algo, nada tiene que ver con la cantidad de gente a la cual le gusta o no.


Abrazos!.


----------



## Tatito

Si lo comercial y popular fuera malo, los Beatles o Bob Marley. serían considerados simples productos marketineros... hay de todo, no se puede generalizar.



.


----------



## El_hereje

Tatito said:


> Te cortaste los pelos porque la gente te paraba en la calle creyendo que eras Bunbury o Calamaro? Uno se mimetiza con sus ídolos...
> 
> 
> 
> .


Por cierto...

No es así! y sí me parezco a Calamaro me suicido ya mismo, Tato! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Abrazos!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no tenia idea que en Uruguay ahora se considera NTVG como de musica comercial.
Yo no lo veo asi, pero bueno, sera por conocer cosas realmente comerciales y con letras que no valen nada que me parece un grupo muy valioso.
No sera que aparece otra vez eso tan uruguayo de que si triunfas lo tuyo no vale y le tenes que buscar la parte sucia ?


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Contestando a tu pregunta, no.

Hay bandas con más éxito que NTVG, ni que hablar que bandas con contenido infinitamente superior, mejores músicos, etc etc.

A mí me parecen bastante comerciales, pero bueno, quizás me equivoco, y sí es por conocer música, bueno, qué puedo decir? Conozco miles de bandas, comerciales y no comerciales, yo los calificaría de comerciales, pero vamos, todo está en el concepto de quien los escucha.

Abrazos!.


----------



## Tatito

Son comerciales si, basicamente porque han apuntado a las masas y a salir de fronteras metiendo hits en cada disco que han sacado, y no les ha ido nada mal.

De todos modos creo que mas alla de eso, siguen componiendo, en tema de letras, cosas interesantes.



.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> no tenia idea que en Uruguay ahora se considera NTVG como de musica comercial.


Y no, es música conceptual de la gran siete.

Hablando en serio, si alguien es fanático de NTVG avisen ahora que ya mismo nos tomamos el Onda con hereje como para recontra cagarlos a trompadas.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

nombrame algo conceptual actual nuestro...Dany Umpi ? y en los ultimos años ? 
seguro lo de aRTIGAS SE EMBORRACHO PARA MUCHOS ES CONCEPTUAL. 
NTVG creo son muy buenos musicos, a excepcion de los Ibarburu y afines no veo esten lejos del top.
mejores letras ? cuales ? Pure, me encanta el pure ? ....La lluvia cae sobre Montevideo ?....
A hora vas de Viglietista ?
no te la des de guapo que te falta tomar sopita.


----------



## Tatito

^ Calma. Podemos conversar sin descalificar a nadie por lo que dice, piensa o le gusta. 


Gracias.



.


----------



## el palmesano

El_hereje said:


> ^^^^
> 
> No tiene nada que ver Palme!
> 
> A mí me gustan mucho otras bandas que por otra parte son las más grandes del mundo, Iron Maiden, Pearl Jam, Metallica, etc...
> 
> Por nombrar algo, nada tiene que ver con la cantidad de gente a la cual le gusta o no.
> 
> 
> Abrazos!.


si, pero no llegan a tal cantidad de publico como otro cantantes y gurpos que no hace falta que te intereses por su musica para que el comun de la gente los escuche y les guste.

Es normal que haya gente a la que no les guste como a vos, pero no por eso son una porqueria, porque al igual que en la musica que a vos te guta tambien hay mucha porqueria, pero no toda lo es, y por vender mucho no quiere decir que sea una porqueria, porque vos mismo has puesto ejemplos


o sea, decir que NTVG es una porqueria solo porque no te gusta es lo que te digo, o sea, solo puede responder aun complejo o que no te das cuenta lo que estas diciendo. Porque que no te guste no es lo mismo que sea una porqueria


----------



## el palmesano

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> ademas parece que para que no sea comercial debe ser arritmico o desagradable de escuchar...a eso se le tilda de musica de verdad....para mi no tiene sentido.
> 
> pongo dos temas de La Tabare y digo cada vez mas alto que no me gusta nada, claro que no son comericiales o muy populares, son insoportables a no ser para una minoria retorcida ! ja, pero cuando una banda en base a ser buenos musicos, con muy buenas letras, y musicas interesantes, donde en sus shows se atreven a todo, y son inteligentes para llegar a millones aun fuera de fronteras, que queres que te diga, no es que sean comerciales, son buenos !! y no creo que saquen discos solo para vender, se les ve disfrutar en lo que hacen, se nota.
> Aqui ya hacen giras tocando en lugares muy intimos (ademas de grandes shows) unplugged. video mio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nort, todo lo que conocemos de musica rock es internacional, sale fuera de sus paises por los grandes sellos discograficos, todo, por lo que su interes es vender, si seguimos los razonamientos aplicados a algunas bandas uruguayas, todo lo yankee, ingles, mejicano, australiano que conocemos es super mega archi comercial, de hecho todos esos musicos son super millonarios..


milonguero, caes en la misma cosa absurda que ellos dicen, de que lo comercial es una poqueria.

Que bobada, lo comercial es comercial porque gusta y la gente lo compra. NTVG es comercial y lo es porque en uruguay gusto, y leugo en la region, y luego en mas lugares y por eso se hicieron conocidos y vendieron mas facilmente, porque eran buenos, y eso te hace comericial,o sino que manipulen tu voz y seas lindo, que no es el caso.


----------



## Nort

Nononono.

Una cosa es vender por ser bueno y otra es vender por ser comercial (lease llenar de publicidad todo, hacer modas etc.)

Son dos cosas diferentes.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

De acuerdo con Nort totalmente


----------



## el palmesano

Miren esto: al parecer esta diseñadora estadounidense, Rachel Roy, esta usando la bandera uruguaya, no se porque razon jaja


----------



## el palmesano

parece ser de esta coleccion:
http://meganannwilson.com/amare-and-rachel/


lo descubir porque un contacto de facbook fue etiquetado en una foto de nueva york por alguien donde hay un cartel enorme con esa imagen de la bandera...


----------



## el palmesano

aca, miren:
http://www.rachelroy.com/Amare/110197850,default,sc.html










al parecer esta inspirada en el basquetbol, pero le quedo nuestra bandera jaja


----------



## Nort

Es que somos lindos.


----------



## Bolsilludo

Por el número de franjas, la bandera es parecida a la anterior a la actual.


----------



## javisure

Si para ser igul a la 1º bandera le faltan dos franjas mas


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

en una revista de fotografia que de casualidad lei mientras un cliente me hacia esperarle en la recepcion de una gran empresa de las afueras de Barcelona.
miren lo que encuentro:




























perdon x la posicion de las imagenes, pero por mas que las gire y guarde, se cargan de esta manera, no se el motivo.


----------



## el palmesano

quiza con picasa te funcione


podrias explicar mas o menos lo que es?? jaja es que nos va a dar tortícolis jaja


----------



## palmares

Taxi con publicidad de American Airlines referente a su destino en Uruguay


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^

Notable!!!.

Gracias por los aportes gente!

Abrazos!


----------



## Nort

Que en nada más y nada menos que Miami haya publicidad de Punta del Este habla muy pero muy bien de nuestro principal balenario.


----------



## el palmesano

que bueno!!!!


----------



## nico...u13

muy bueno ese aporte palmares


----------



## Pablito28

Diario El País said:


> Canadá: inauguran un busto a Artigas
> Estará ubicado en el parque "América Latina" de Quebec
> 
> ​
> Un busto en honor a José Artigas será inaugurado mañana en la ciudad canadiense de Quebec, capital de la provincia homónima.
> El acto comenzará a la hora 10.15. El monumento al prócer estará emplazado en el parque "América Latina" (300 del boulevard Jean-Lesage) de la ciudad francoparlante, informó ayer el portal digital Quebec Noticias del periodista uruguayo, Darío Fernández Banega, oriundo de Flores.
> 
> (...)



Nota completa.


----------



## el palmesano

curioso jeje


----------



## el palmesano

hay un uruguayo optando para participar en la serie Glee, miren!

y se ve que todo uruguay le ha votado jaja
http://thegleeprojectcasting.com/Auditions/View/671730


----------



## el palmesano

encontre este programa brasileño:































lamentablemente este no se escucha


----------



## el palmesano

y mas


----------



## el palmesano

se ve que en beirut la marcha esta en la calle uruguay jaja


----------



## gertero

el palmesano said:


> se ve que en beirut la marcha esta en la calle uruguay jaja


Muy buen hallazgo, lo gracioso es que me aprece que en Puerto Rico o Costa Rica la calle de marcha tambien se llama Uruguay


----------



## el palmesano

jaja, si es que somos unos fiesteros! jaja


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno ver de nosotros mismos.


----------



## Bori427

gertero said:


> Muy buen hallazgo, lo gracioso es que me aprece que en Puerto Rico o Costa Rica la calle de marcha tambien se llama Uruguay


Debe ser en Costa Rica...


----------



## el palmesano

saben que lo de JLO ha dado la vuelta almundo?? sale hasta en el diario de mallorca, o en lo s 40principales

http://www.diariodemallorca.es/gente/2011/12/11/jlo-practica-capoeira-playa/726738.html

http://www.los40.com/actualidad/noticias/jennifer-lopez-se-pasa-a-la-capoeira/nota/1400969.aspx


----------



## el palmesano

miren, hay un diario digintal bastante nuevo en españa que se llama informacion.com

se me dio por buscar noticias, videos o fotos de uruguay y me aparecieron un monton de noticias, videos o fotos que normalmente no aparecen en un diario comun, miren:

noticias: http://buscar.lainformacion.com/uruguay/

videos: http://buscar.lainformacion.com/uruguay/videos/web/

fotos: http://buscar.lainformacion.com/uruguay/fotos/web/


----------



## el palmesano

videos de la casa america de españa en youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/user/casamerica/search?query=uruguay


----------



## gertero

*Tango, BBQ and Mojitos in Uruguay*

New Year’s presents a tough choice:










Celebrate.

Or jet down to South America and then celebrate.

Actually, it’s not that tough at all...

Welcome to The Clubhouse: Punta, a new seaside hotel in Uruguay, taking reservations now.

For the good part of the year, this will be merely a laid-back villa where like-minded jetsetters can get together and take a load off—and you can rent out the whole thing at once.

But for 11 precious days—December 29 through January 8, which just so happens to include the height of local party season and something called “New Year’s Eve”—they’ll be throwing open the doors for you to book hotel-style. And they’ll also have a few special events: nighttime tango parties, DJed BBQs on Sunday afternoons and the occasional poolside poetry rendition by an opera singer from the Colón Theatre. You know, the usual.

Regardless of when you go, you’ll also have access to a private deck overlooking the beach options below (including the appropriately named Bikini Beach). And you can hit the nearby town of José Ignacio (think: Saint-Tropez without the French) for sunset mojito-ing.

Your favorite kind of mojito-ing.

Read more: http://www.urbandaddy.com/jt/hotels...itos_in_Uruguay_Jetset_JT_Hotel#ixzz1gyuqc1n2


----------



## el palmesano

que curioso que hablen de eso


----------



## charruchi

me gustó lo de "imagínense como Saint Tropez, pero sin los franceses " jajajaaa


----------



## el palmesano

un video del cabo que sale en el new york times

http://video.nytimes.com/video/2011...-coast-of-utopia.html?scp=1&sq=uruguay&st=cse


----------



## el palmesano

tambien hay un articulo de una casa de Punta










http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/08/g...p=2&adxnnlx=1325021546-4biDSRHvV30opz0IaYmp1g


----------



## Nort

Se ve muy linda.

Gracias por el aporte, Palme.


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenos todos los aportes!!!

No es de egocentrico pero adoro que se hable de nuestro pais:lol:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

En un par de iglesias catolicas de Barcelona vi un poster con un mensaje referido a los niños y la pobreza, donde aparece una clase escolar con varios niños uruguayos de frente (me di cuenta al principio por las tunicas y la moña y me detuve a mirar detalles), es claramente en una escuela de bajos recursos por los detalles de los nenes como el pelo, limpieza..., y confirme que era en Uruguay porque aparecian dos ceibalitas parcialmente. No daba para tomar una foto.


----------



## el palmesano

sabian que en la pelicula Deception hay una escena en los primeros minutos de la pelicula donde sale el tipo mirando un partido de peñarol??


----------



## URU_RODRI

Edit


----------



## URU_RODRI

Acá esta minuto 4 .


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

asi nos ven aun....Chad...


----------



## el palmesano

palmares said:


> Buenisimos tus videos Palme... estuve ecomo una hora mirandolos


gracias!


----------



## el palmesano

gertero said:


> En la aclamada pelicula japonesa norwegian wood el padre de una de las protagonistas se supone que esta viviendo en Uruguay


no tenia idea de esa peli...


----------



## el palmesano

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> si la vi el otro dia. Me parece que es un clasico.
> Lo que nunca pude saber, por mas que investigue, es una pelicula yankee que vi hace años, tipico estudiante universitario que vive en la Universidad, compartiendo habitacion. en su lugar de estudio, tenia toda una bandera uruguaya colgada y bien a la vista. Asi toda la pelicula y no pude saber el motivo. dudas para siempre. ni idea de como se llamaba la pelicula.


tenes que decirnos que plicula es jaja

alguna de estas??

http://www.imdb.es/name/nm0084642/


----------



## el palmesano

URU_RODRI said:


> Acá esta minuto 4 .


que malas on esas traducciones jaja


----------



## Nort

Lo peor del mundo es ver Scarface en español.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

el palmesano said:


> tenes que decirnos que plicula es jaja
> 
> alguna de estas??
> 
> http://www.imdb.es/name/nm0084642/


pasa que no recuerdo que Bill Bixbi participe de la peli..., en las 24 peliculas que aparecen, no encuentro nada en comun, o son muy antiguas (lo que vi era de los 90, no creo fuera muy anterior) o no tienen nada que ver.
La peli era sobre ese muchacho en la universidad. La bandera se veia claramente y a cada rato, cada vez que estaba en su habitacion, era una peli moderna.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ que lastima, ojala puedas seguir investigando (con recuerdos jaja) y algun dia descubras cual era jeje


bueno, ahora uno de alemanes


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

[dailymotion]xndxjm_l-uruguay-fete-la-nouvelle-annee_news[/dailymotion]


----------



## Tatito

^^ 

Muy bueno el video palme, muchas gracias 


.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos palme!!!!

Me los vi todos, y aunque no entendi nada parecia que hablaban bien.
Alguien que lo traduzca?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Acabo de ver en la tv una nueva publicidad muy buena de LA MUTUA totalmente grabada en Montevideo, con mucha mucha gente participando, en plaza independiencia, WTC, fachada del banco central y zonas del centro. La musica de fondo es de Amy Winehouse - el tema es Rehab. Nunca lo habian pasado, y no lo encuentro en youtube. Quizas palme ya sepa algo


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> Impecables videos palme!!!!
> 
> Me los vi todos, y aunque no entendi nada parecia que hablaban bien.
> Alguien que lo traduzca?


a que si?? tampoco entendi nada en el koreano y aleman, pero estan buenos jaja


----------



## el palmesano

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> Acabo de ver en la tv una nueva publicidad muy buena de LA MUTUA totalmente grabada en Montevideo, con mucha mucha gente participando, en plaza independiencia, WTC, fachada del banco central y zonas del centro. La musica de fondo es de Amy Winehouse - el tema es Rehab. Nunca lo habian pasado, y no lo encuentro en youtube. Quizas palme ya sepa algo




^^ que va, en canarias no tengo tele xDDD 

la mutua madrileña??

solo en nacidades, semana santa y verano tengo tele jaja


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

a ver si cuando lo pasen lo puedo grabar con el movil, en youtube no esta


----------



## el palmesano

^^ si ya comprobé jeje


----------



## el palmesano

jajajajjajajjaja, es poner mutua madrileña y ya me sale la publicidad aca en skyscrapercity jajaja


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

lo que todavia no me entero si es lo mismo Mutua Madrileña que La Mutua.
La publicidad nombra LA MUTUA


----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> lo que todavia no me entero si es lo mismo Mutua Madrileña que La Mutua.
> La publicidad nombra LA MUTUA


Mutuas hay cientos en España,peor creo que por tradicion e importancia se le dice coloquialmente La Mutua a la Madrileña.


Pasa en otras cosas como los nombres de las ciudades:hay Pobla de.............
Hospitalet...........,etc,y el que vive en esa ciudad dicen soy de la Pobla y nada mas,hay que adivinar muhcas veces.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Tatito

^^ Al fin conocimos en persona a palmesano!!! :banana::banana::banana:



.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ va ser que no, ese vive en ibiza jaja

si quieren ver el programaentero:
http://www.rtve.es/television/20120119/paraiso-forma-islas/490848.shtml

sale gente de otros paises y en las otras islas


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

linda moto Palme !! te felicito !!


----------



## el palmesano

uy! ojala!

ni carne tengo... jaja


----------



## BARNAMOVIES

Otro anuncio...

http://youtu.be/mJjB2QHlcD0


----------



## BARNAMOVIES

ahi va OTROOOO, che PALME, buenisimo el del payaso,jeje.

http://youtu.be/fbgNPgxHjas :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ genial 

pero mira, esta este hilo para eso jeje:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=691762&page=16

genial aporte


----------



## BARNAMOVIES

Upssss !! asi no vale si van abriendo hilos sin un orden MODERADORRRR!!hno:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ como que sin orden?? jaja
ademas ese hilo esta hace años


----------



## el palmesano

24208762


----------



## el palmesano

el palmesano said:


> visto por surcoreanos
> 
> no entiendo un comino, pero parece excelente el reportaje, de muy buena calidad y bien informados
> 35019241
> 
> 35149300


35503764


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos palme, realmente estupendoskay:

Me encanta la imagen de pais que se proyecta, realmente precioso.


----------



## palmares

Preciosos videos Palme, gracias por compartirlos


----------



## gertero

Picture from http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/amazing-photo-ominous-cloud-co/60696


----------



## el palmesano

de nada


----------



## el palmesano

acabo de ir al super y el arroz mas barato era el blu patna jajaja


----------



## SebaFun

Seguro esta mas barato que en uruguay:lol:


----------



## chema1964

el palmesano said:


> acabo de ir al super y el arroz mas barato era el blu patna jajaja


Le vendemos arroz a España,que logro.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

bueno, no es eso, es el tema de encontrármelo en las islas canarias(que eso ya es mas dificil) y que encima sea el mas barato en el super que estaba comprando jaja


----------



## Nort

El màs barato y todavìa importado, juas juas.

O es re barato, o el Español es re caro.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

de Rocha pa todo el Mundo!!!!

pd: no sera bagayo? :lol:

nahh mentira, la empresa Coopar S.A exporta a muchos paises del mundo.


----------



## charruchi

acá en Santiago trato de comprar siempre arroz uruguayo, no tanto por nacionalismo, sino porque acá se vende demasiado el "parboiled", y a mí no me gusta tanto, además no sirve para hacer risotto, pero en Chile es de los más caros!!


----------



## dosmundos

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> bueno, no es eso, es el tema de encontrármelo en las islas canarias(que eso ya es mas dificil) y que encima sea el mas barato en el super que estaba comprando jaja


Pero no es extraño encontrar artículos latinoamericanos en Canarias !! Es más, creo que es más fácil que en la península.

Cuando voy aprovecho a recordar viejos tiempos y aprovecho a comer "a lo venezolano", algo que en el resto de España (con excepción de Galicia, tal vez) no es nada fácil.


----------



## Bolsilludo

*Anthony Bourdain en Uruguay*



CeC said:


>


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

estuve la semana pasada viendo todos los capitulos de No Reservations en TLC y pasaron casi toda la temporada 4, menos el capitulo de uruguay y luego volvieron a repetir la 3...quedé a las puteadas limpias!!!!


----------



## Bolsilludo

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> estuve la semana pasada viendo todos los capitulos de No Reservations en TLC y pasaron casi toda la temporada 4, menos el capitulo de uruguay y luego volvieron a repetir la 3...quedé a las puteadas limpias!!!!


Bueno, ahí la tenés... :lol:


----------



## chema1964

Claor,peor esta en ingles,yo la queireo ver en español y no la encuentro,en España lo anuncian en Canal Cocina a ver si tengo suerte.


----------



## el palmesano

en este video hablan de Uruguay, o sea los elegidos para el programa 

a partir del 1:15





y en este tambien a partir del 0:35


----------



## lor15

House Hunters International en Montevideo


----------



## lor15

Siempre miro el programa y está muy bueno, a este no lo había visto nunca, y hoy me decidí a buscar en youtube porque me parecía que tenía que haber alguno de Mdeo, y tenía razón jajaja


----------



## palmares

Me encanta este programa, tambien hay uno de Punta del Este de uno o dos anios atras


----------



## el palmesano

que bueno!!!!!!!!!!!!1 y de buena calidad!!!!


----------



## charruchi

me encantó el video de los House Hunters !! gracias Lor !!


----------



## el palmesano

no!!!!! jaja, malvin ahora esta en punta carretas, que paso???


----------



## SebaFun

De una descartaron la lunas:lol:

Una cosa, ta, muy lindo todo, pero las ofertas eran caras para lo que se mostraba!! que precios dios... aunque al final me confundí en cuanto lo compraron.. muy buena opción igualmente.

Buenísimos todos los aportes muchachos!!!kay:


----------



## Tatito

Muy buenos los videos lor15, me gustó mucho el programa. Es cierto, Lunas de Malvín no está en Punta Carretas, pero después creo que todo lo que dijeron es bastante correcto. Yo creo que también me hubiera quedado con el loft en la peatonal Sarandí, la restauración estaba buena, pero era de menores dimensiones y salía U$S 25.000 mas caro, sin contar en que la zona es mejor la del loft. 


Saludos.-


.


----------



## Nort

Vahhh.

Osea que vivo en Parque Rodó?


----------



## el palmesano

otro del carnaval de Montevideo
http://multimedia.tlsur.net/media/telesur.video.web/telesur-web/#!es/video/caminos-del-sur-71551


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos aportes muchachos!!!:applause:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## palmares

Nunca vi ese programa... al final quienes quedaron de Uruguay?


----------



## SebaFun

Quedaron dos dice la propaganda en el canal.

Muy bueno ver a jlo por todo montevideo:applause: lo del barrio sur, jlo y el perro realmente mori de risa:rofl: autentico tal cual lo describio ella al principio:rofl:


----------



## el palmesano

hoy me encontre a uruguay en los periodicos españoles:

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/2012/03/18/actualidad/1332093562_540265.html

http://www.publico.es/internacional...ue-causaron-la-muerte-de-decenas-de-pacientes

http://noticias.lainformacion.com/p...-matar-a-16-pacientes_DCJdXENEjgdw62yvvnWD12/


----------



## SebaFun

Buen aporte palme! gracias


----------



## gertero

En la ultima Conde Nast (Gran Bretaña) sale en el articulo de Villas a buen precio alrededor del mundo The Red House, Villa Garzon.

Aparentemente hay que contactar http://www.brazilianbeachhouse.com/ pero no encuentro nada en la web. Alguien sabe algo de este sitio??


----------



## busKT1perro

Esta foto la saqué en Roma por el 2005. La plaza y/o la calle (il largo) se llama José Artigas, y quedan en el parque de Villa Borghese.


----------



## Tatito

Gracias muchachos por los aportes kay:



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Acabo de ver una nueva publicidad de Veet (http://www.veet.es/productos.php) de toallitas femeninas, y esta grabado alrededor de la plaza zabala. No esta en youtube todavia.


----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> Acabo de ver una nueva publicidad de Veet (http://www.veet.es/productos.php) de toallitas femeninas, y esta grabado alrededor de la plaza zabala. No esta en youtube todavia.


creo que lo vimos al mismo tiempo,lo iba a buscar y publicar ahora.


Es inconfundible los carteles de el estacionamiento tarifado de Montevideo.


----------



## Bolsilludo

Navegando con Google Street View me topé accidentalmente con la embajada de Uruguay en Estados Unidos:


----------



## Nort

Increible!!

Yo pensé que todas las embajadas Uruguayas eran una bosta, estaba mal.


----------



## charruchi

Nort said:


> Increible!!
> 
> Yo pensé que todas las embajadas Uruguayas eran una bosta, estaba mal.


jajaja, no sé porqué pensaste eso, en realidad en general las embajadas son bastante lindas, la de Uruguay en Argentina es la excepción, ésta es la de Uruguay en Santiago......










imagen:http://www.flickr.com/photos/flodigrip/4996320681/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

esta rebien ubicada tambien. 
Las embajadas uruguayas a las que he llegado o pasado de casualidad estan siempre muy bien ubicadas, lugares estrategicos. Y las dos unicas veces que los necesite (Roma Y Berna) no se portaron nada bien, esta alla por los principios de los 90. En Roma estaban para la joda, no les importaba nada, y en Berna eran todos españoles que ni te miraban a la cara para atenderte, te sobraban mal. Las otras experiencias han sido buenas o muy buenas.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

hoy vi la grabacion de la entrevista que le hicieron a Mujica para CNN, salio al aire hace unos dias.
Muy interesante, de verdad, la periodista bien CNN (sabemos sus posturas, supongo), y EL viejo, como buen picaro, manejando la situacion a antojo, la paso x arriba, la piba lo busco arrinconar pero no pudo, termino incluso bastante subyugada x el estilo del vete. La vi dos veces...


----------



## charruchi

la acabo de ver en 180, me gustó bastante...con respecto a las embajadas, acá en Chile siempre se portan muy bien, desde el 2003, cuando llegué, con un gobierno colorado, aunque el embajador era un blanco, no recuerdo su nombre, pero siempre fueron muy amables y abiertos, y eso no ha cambiado, la gente se reúne en la embajada para algunas fechas y por cualquier problema que se necesite hablar con el embajador, siempre está disponible, incluso sin cita previa, aunque a mi no me ha pasado, conozco de cerca que las cosas en la Embajada en Chile se hacen así....

Saludos, Milonga!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

la embajada uruguaya en bs as, da a una esquina sobre av figueroa alcorta, no es gran cosa, pero no deja de ser importante y en una zona muy valuada.


----------



## charruchi

Pucha, se incendió mi parrillada preferida en Santiago!hno:

Incendio destruye el 70% de concurrido local de las "Parrilladas La Uruguaya"A raíz del siniestro el dueño del restaurant, Juan Araya, evaluará el cierre de estas dependencias.


fuente y nota:http://www.emol.com/noticias/nacional/2012/04/12/535370/incendio-en-las-parrilladas-uruguayas.html


----------



## el palmesano

^^ si? que raro..

no seria xenofobo hacia los chinos no?? jaja


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

je, para nada.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

era respecto a que claramente no son uruguayos, son vecinos, que seguro cobraron por hacer de uruguayos. no es una critica, es lo que veo. si lo hacen con cariño esta bien, supongo. me jode cuando veo como hace poco en una feria argentina en el Maremagnum de Barcelona, con miles de visitantes, que en el escenario, presentaran un grupo que decia que hacia musica argentina, y todo el repertorio fue de candombe y murga. Cuando termino le fui a preguntar al cantante si no pensaba decir que era musica uruguaya. Se rio y se puso de simpatico, habia mas personas, le dije que esperaba que no pasara lo mismo que con el tango y el mundo terminara engañado. a ver si no borran el comentario.


----------



## chema1964

Hoy en Cuatro de España:callejeros viajeros dedicado a Punta del Este.
Cuando lo cuelguen en internet pondre el enlace.


----------



## el palmesano

siiiii!!!!!!!!!!!! si!!!!! yo lo vere en mitele.com mañana jeje


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

por fin !! por fin, una vez un programa bien realizado sobre algo nuestro ! quede muy conforme, que alegria, excelente realizacion, y se noto que lo pasaron muy bien. 
Nuestra imagen subio varios puntos, se los aseguro, y nos hacia falta. Notable, me voy al sobre.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ coincido!!

ya se puede ver!!

ademas lo bueno es que fue el programa 150 y lo celebraron con Punta!

no se si en uruguay se podraver, pero en españa si jaja

http://www.mitele.es/programas-tv/callejeros-viajeros/temporada-4/programa-150/


----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> por fin !! por fin, una vez un programa bien realizado sobre algo nuestro ! quede muy conforme, que alegria, excelente realizacion, y se noto que lo pasaron muy bien.
> Nuestra imagen subio varios puntos, se los aseguro, y nos hacia falta. Notable, me voy al sobre.


Claro,vos estas contentop porque cuadno estuvieron en la casa de Valeria MAzza ella te mando besitos por las viejas epocas,te extraña mucho.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ya le mande un sms que no me persiga mas a la trolinga esa, pero que recuerdos, haciendo asaditos con la Vale en el mediotanque de la chacra !!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

comparto lo mal que pasamos ayer de tarde con la comparsa en el Parque de la Ciudadela de Barcelona, en la Festa de la Terra:







http://www.diadelaterra.org/page.php?chapter=129&isSubchapter=true
van miles de persona el fin de semana al parque, donde hay todo tipo de actividades, y permiten hacer musica sin problema (otros dias esta prohibido)

http://www.diadelaterra.org/selfEdit04/fileUpload/FT2012_cartell30-03-2012.pdf


----------



## palmares

Buenisimo el programa sobre Punta.

tremenda comparsa tienen en Barcelona


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ahi ya fue al final de todo, no fue tan desprolijo el toque, je.
solemos tocar cuando conseguimos los permisos del ayuntamiento, sino te quitan los tambores, y te meten multas. No es asi nomas. Por eso tantas ganas de festejo cuando tenemos posiblidades.
Tambien podemos tocar en la fiesta de La Merced, que es la patrona de la ciudad. Estos dos toque son sin ropas tipicas, las chicas sin plumerio, nosotros sin alpargaras ni bombachines ni nada, pero para otros festejos tenemos todo el despliegue.

Fiesta de la Merce de hace un par de años





una uruguaya nos escucho en un toque en el barrio, estaba contenta sin dudas


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

otro toque callejero tomado x un camara oportunista

http://vimeo.com/35475119


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ahora viendo en la 1 de TVE, Vicio en Miami, filmada en parte en Uruguay


----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> ahora viendo en la 1 de TVE, Vicio en Miami, filmada en parte en Uruguay


En Kibon y en la Rambla del Parque Rodo.


----------



## El Rubí

La parte de la película Vicio en Miami filmada en Uruguay fue en Atlántida. Se filmó en la zona del Hotel Rex por su parecido con La Habana...


----------



## roxel

hola soy nuevo aquí. Sabe alguien si la parrilla El Charrua de Gijón sigue abierta? Es que me lo recomendaron 100 x 100.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## el palmesano

como no lo preguntes a alguien que viva en Gijon.. dificil jaja


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

de la tv de Austria, vale la pena ver el documental sobre el Plan Ceibal






y sobre el mismo tema un interesantisimo trabajo de investigacion de Lanata para la tv argentina


----------



## el palmesano

^^ fantasticos  gracias por compartir!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

de todas formas a lanata no me lo fumo


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

el si...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

en Castelldefells, muy cerca de Barcelona (imaginemos Atlantida respecto a Montevideo), ciudad con playas donde viven muchisimos uruguayos, y donde ayer paseando encontre esto:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

> Move to Uruguay for the Best Quality of Life in Latin America
> 
> Posted on May 1, 2012 by Suzan Haskins
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly half of Uruguay’s total population of 3.5 million people live in Montevideo.
> 
> Sipping a cappuccino at a small table in a shady plaza outside my hotel, I’m reminded of days and evenings spent in similar sidewalk cafés in Europe. Stately 19th-century neo-classical and baroque-style buildings with wrought-iron balconies line the square. Curtains wave gaily through massive wood-framed windows.
> 
> Across the street, the famous 18 de Julio Avenue—and another shady plaza—are rimmed with shops selling clothes, housewares and electronics, currency exchange outlets, and even more sidewalk cafés offering pastas, pizzas, and chivitos. (A chivito is akin to a Philly cheesesteak, piled high with ham, bacon, lettuce, tomato, cheese, a fried egg, slathered with sauce, and all atop a bed of French fries. Take that, dear arteries!)
> 
> I order another coffee and sit back to savor the moment—no need to rush. As in European cities or neighborhoods of Manhattan or Chicago, whatever I need or want can be had within these 10 square blocks of Montevideo.
> 
> Expats in Uruguay Say They Have the Best Quality of Life in Latin America


http://internationalliving.com/2012...or-the-best-quality-of-life-in-latin-america/


----------



## el palmesano

^^ que bueno!


----------



## el palmesano

el otro dia en las palmas:





gif hosting


----------



## Nort

Le ponemos Aires Acondicionados afeando la peatonal.

Somos unos capos.

:rofl:

Ni el consulado.


----------



## el palmesano

no tranquilo, me parece que se acaban de mudar y ya estaban jaja


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

*Partido Uruguay Vs. Perú*

Perdón porque en realidad no se si este es el thread correcto... 

Pero alguien tiene idea si en España (en particular en Barcelona) hay algún canal o lugar donde pasen el partido?

No me resigno a verlo por Roja Directa... :bash:

Gracias y perdón de nuevo si este no es el lugar adecuado para la pregunta...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no se de ningun lugar donde lo pasen porque las cadenas que se ven aca no lo pasan. No nos queda otra que rojadirecta, requechando, streamuruguay, y no se anteltv porque el 5 lo pasa, pero a veces algunos eventos no nos lo permiten ver desde fuera, como que no fuesemos uruguayos.


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> no se de ningun lugar donde lo pasen porque las cadenas que se ven aca no lo pasan. No nos queda otra que rojadirecta, requechando, streamuruguay, y no se anteltv porque el 5 lo pasa, pero a veces algunos eventos no nos lo permiten ver desde fuera, como que no fuesemos uruguayos.


En el grupo de Facebook de "Uruguayos en Barcelona" comentaron esto:
_"Sebastián Wels en un bar en calle industria 132 cerca de la sagrada familia"_
Pero tengo mis dudas...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

lo pasan en un bar de un uruguayo de Castelldefells me dijeron hace un rato (duratne un ensayo de comparsa candombera en Castefa) y que lo veran muchos, es sobre el paseo maritimo pero no tengo mas datos, nunca fui x alli, parece que es tradicional que se juntan alla, yo como ando en el centro de Barcelona no frecuento esa zona. De cualquier manera lo que hara el del bar sera conectar a su tv la imagen de la compu, que bajara el partido de las señales piratas de siempre, lo mismo que hago en casa.


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> lo pasan en un bar de un uruguayo de Castelldefells me dijeron hace un rato (duratne un ensayo de comparsa candombera en Castefa) y que lo veran muchos, es sobre el paseo maritimo pero no tengo mas datos, nunca fui x alli, parece que es tradicional que se juntan alla, yo como ando en el centro de Barcelona no frecuento esa zona. De cualquier manera lo que hara el del bar sera conectar a su tv la imagen de la compu, que bajara el partido de las señales piratas de siempre, lo mismo que hago en casa.


Gracias Milonguero x la info!! Tampoco ando mucho por allá.. soy de Montgat... pero intentaré averiguar, aunque si es que ponen la imagen de la web... para eso lo miro en casa... jeje
En el mundial y las eliminatorias pasadas, miraba los partidos en la "Asociación de Uruguayos en Cataluña" que estaba en el "famoso" barrio de La Mina!!, pero no se que pasó... la cosa es que ya no están.
Ellos tenían una antena parabólica y bajaban la imagen de Eurosport u otra señal internacional.
Lo dicho... gracias!
Y a ganar hoy!!! :banana:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

si, fui un par de veces en las eliminatorias pero me calente un dia porque invitaban de otras colectividades y una vez invitaron a unos de nuestros vecinos,,,,, y cuando hacian algun gol salian los giles a gritarles los goles en la cara a los uruguayos que eramos los que les habiamos invitado a nuestra sede...estaban regalados...., pero a la primer piña se calmaron. No fui mas. luego vi los partidos del mundial en casa o en los bares del barrio. Ademas cerraron esa asociasion x el manejo que se hizo de varios temas, creo yo, mal llevados, y hablo de atrevido porque no fui socio y apenas colabore alguna vez. Quizas demasiada politica, no lo se, quizas no fueron claros con el manejo de dineros.., eso de decia pero no tengo constancia, tampoco gusto el manejo de la cantina del lugar por lo anterior, tampoco gusto a algunos que cuanto uruguayo aparecia sin lugar donde vivir, se quedaba alli durmiendo en el suelo igual, en los vestuarios, y se lleno de gente..., al final se perdio el control del lugar y de las conductas. Una pena porque estaba quedando buenisima la sede, las canchas, buen lugar de esparcimiento. Metieron horas y horas de trabajo arreglando esa esquina que cuando se las dio el ayuntamiento era un terrreno baldio. Cuando quieras venite al centro que tocamos tambores seguido, te paso los piques.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

aicosio_MVD_BCN said:


> Gracias Milonguero x la info!! Tampoco ando mucho por allá.. soy de Montgat... pero intentaré averiguar, aunque si es que ponen la imagen de la web... para eso lo miro en casa... jeje
> En el mundial y las eliminatorias pasadas, miraba los partidos en la "Asociación de Uruguayos en Cataluña" que estaba en el "famoso" barrio de La Mina!!, pero no se que pasó... la cosa es que ya no están.
> Ellos tenían una antena parabólica y bajaban la imagen de Eurosport u otra señal internacional.
> Lo dicho... gracias!
> Y a ganar hoy!!! :banana:


no me di cuenta de avisarte, desde esta mañana en el barrio del besos (de hecho muy cerca de La Mina, tirando hacia el centro comercial Diagonal Mar) habia una feria cultural de la inmigracion y hay un stand de uruguay, con parrilla y varias cositas nuestras, tocamos el tambor hasta hace un rato...
Desde Montgat en coche eran unos minutos


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> no me di cuenta de avisarte, desde esta mañana en el barrio del besos (de hecho muy cerca de La Mina, tirando hacia el centro comercial Diagonal Mar) habia una feria cultural de la inmigracion y hay un stand de uruguay, con parrilla y varias cositas nuestras, tocamos el tambor hasta hace un rato...
> Desde Montgat en coche eran unos minutos


Que lástima! Bueno, será la próxima...
Donde me puedo enterar cuando se juntan y hacen esos toques? La verdad que estoy muy desconectado...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

te paso mi movil por privado luego del partido, me estoy conectando, España acaba de empatar con Italia


----------



## el palmesano

jajaja, justo el otro dia a la 1 de la mañana yendo para castelldefells habia unos brasileños hablando de un tal marcelo que trabajaba en ese bar creo jajaja


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

aicosio_MVD_BCN said:


> Que lástima! Bueno, será la próxima...
> Donde me puedo enterar cuando se juntan y hacen esos toques? La verdad que estoy muy desconectado...


Este sabado a las 4 de la tarde en el Pou del la Figuera, centro civico del Furat de la Vergonya, sale una comparsa de candombe dentro de las fiestas del rioba. Es muy cerca del Palau de la Musica, del Arco de Triunfo, y del Mercado de Santa Caterina.


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> Este sabado a las 4 de la tarde en el Pou del la Figuera, centro civico del Furat de la Vergonya, sale una comparsa de candombe dentro de las fiestas del rioba. Es muy cerca del Palau de la Musica, del Arco de Triunfo, y del Mercado de Santa Caterina.


Gracias x la info!!
Pero me voy una semanita a Mallorca... así que no voy a estar, pero me quedo atento a la próxima!


----------



## el palmesano

alguna recomendación queres??


si pasas por palma y queres ir a un sitio tradicional tenes que ir a can joan de s'aigua(pronunciado aigo aca), pero al mas viejo


----------



## Nort

La bandera Uruguaya en Milan:


----------



## el palmesano

y eso??


----------



## Nort

Una calle en Milan, por alguna razón le pusieron unas cuantas banderas xD.

¿No ves la de Uruguay?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

DONDE?


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> DONDE?


^^ :lol::lol:

En realidad no es la bandera de Uruguay (ni la de ningún país) sino una representación con otra diagramación, pero se entiende.


Gracias Nort


.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

recien compradas en el super de la esquina aca en Barcelona (primera vez que encuentro cebollas, algun año naranjas o limones pero poco poco) Muy buena noticia


----------



## nico...u13

tengo un mate idéntico a ese jajaj


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/huggyeugene/7621136328/in/photostream/


Routemaster JJD583D FLEET NO RML2583

This was seen outside an hotel in manchester bearing uruguay name in destination and flags.
could be uruguay olympic football team sightseeing who are in manchester for match on thursday
any more info would be welcome


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias palme...justo lei la noticia en un diario uruguayo

saludos


----------



## el palmesano

y eso porque??


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> primera vez que encuentro cebollas, algun año naranjas o limones pero poco poco


¿Es joda?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

¿ porque si es joda ?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Nunca pensé que serían tan exóticos.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Nunca pensé que serían tan exóticos.


Cebollas uruguayas dicee!!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Es super exotico ver algun producto uruguayo en los super de España, mucho pero mucho, tanto que en realidad me entere que las vendian en el super del barrio porque me aviso la tia de mi esposa que es la dueña...y baje a que me las mostrara.
Solo se ve en algunos y poco yerba canarias.
Despues he visto alguna vez naranjas, y limones pero mucho menos y no todos los años.
Por ejemplo carne uruguaya una sola vez consegui en 8 años y en una carniceria argentina. 
En los super latinos si se puede conseguir termos, yerbas varias, a veces alfajores portezuelo, condimentos Monte Cudine, galletas de El Trigal, Grapamiel varias marcas, vinos algunas marcas y deja de contar.
Emociona ver nuestras marcas tan lejos. Somos lo mas exótico que te puedas imaginar, hay que estar fuera para darse cuenta. No existimos.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/u...ets-riviera-revisionism-in-South-America.html

Victoria's Secrets: riviera revisionism in South America
Now that St Trop is so de trop, Victoria Mather flees, caipirinha in hand, to the classier rivieras of Brazil and Uruguay .

José Ignacio in Uruguay is St Trop without being de trop. The cars parked outside La Huella, the must-go-to restaurant on Playa Brava Beach, may be Porsches and Ferraris, but the road is a cart track. The mojitos are divine, the chipirones (tiny, tender squid) the food of the gods and Tannatr is good-for-you red wine; it has the most antioxidants of any in the world , and is delicious with hunks of meat from the grill. 

For entertainment, dolphins perform in a sparkling sea on a sickle beach so long you can’t see from end to end, and children play, doing proper things like throwing sand at each other. There’s only one boutique (no Chanel, no Gucci), owned by a smily man who beamed – an art lost on the French Riviera – and said: “You are English? I love Downton!” 

...........................


----------



## el palmesano

^^ que bueno


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no tanto..., lo encontre porque fui a chusmear a ese mismo periodico ingles, ayer pusieron a nuestro himno como segundo peor del mundo a escuchar en los JJOO´s, el coreano como peor...


----------



## Nort

Depende de que parte, el himno Uruguayo tien partes muy buenas y partes muy pedorras, a mi gusto.


----------



## busKT1perro

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> no tanto..., lo encontre porque fui a chusmear a ese mismo periodico ingles, ayer pusieron a nuestro himno como segundo peor del mundo a escuchar en los JJOO´s, el coreano como peor...


No soy nacionalista, pero me parece una idiotez esnob estipular un *¿¿¿listado de himnos malos para escuchar???* y encima meter al uruguayo como de los peores... Musicalmente para mi gusto es excelente, la letra es pésima como la del 90 % de los himnos, que hablan de la patria, la sangre y la muerte, pero es una linda marcha (y eso que considero que el argentino es mucho mejor, cosa que como bien se sabe en Uruguay es mal vista, es decir, valorar algo que provenga de Argentina :lol...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

A The Guardian le encantaba el himno uruguayo.

Al Sydney Morning Herald le asustaba porque decía "motherland or death".

En realidad no es muy himno, más bien sería una ópera.


----------



## Venus464

El 90% de los himnos parecen marchas militares, un asco, ni hablemos del himno ingles que le canta a la reina... pffff... un patriotismo bárbaro tiene.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

en el Periodico Madrileño El Pais, suplemento cultural


----------



## el palmesano

^^ aca la encontre en otro diario:



> Hora de legalizar
> Domingo, 15 de julio de 2012 | 4:30 am
> 4
> 
> Argentina y Brasil roban mucha cámara, así que nadie le hace mucho caso a Uruguay, el vecino discreto. Y sin embargo, los uruguayos han sido siempre los más sensatos y vanguardistas del mundo hispano. Fueron los primeros en aprobar el voto femenino y la educación laica gratuita. Legislaron el divorcio setenta años antes que España. Y ahora van a legalizar la marihuana.
> 
> La medida tiene en parte un sentido económico. La marihuana mueve en ese país unos 75 millones de dólares al año que van a parar íntegramente a mafias. Tiene más sentido que reciban ese dinero los campesinos, para que cultiven legalmente y paguen impuestos. ¿Escandaloso? Pues también hay alcoholismo, y nadie pretende cerrar los viñedos franceses o las destilerías de whisky en Escocia. Al fin y al cabo, no todos los bebedores son alcohólicos. Y cuando se intentó prohibir la bebida en Estados Unidos, los efectos fueron tan desastrosos que hubo que volver a autorizarla.
> 
> (..)


http://www.larepublica.pe/columnistas/rayos-y-centellas/hora-de-legalizar-15-07-2012


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Si, tambien lo habia encontrado, el colunmista peruano copia y pega el articulo del español al parecer....


----------



## el palmesano

^^ no no, es el mismo, Santiago Roncagliolo


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ah, si, incluyo el mismo articulo en ambos diarios.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ exacto, cosa curiosa


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

el sabado a medianoche en el canal Explora español, dieron una serie que suelo ver, es un desafio entre una chica y un chico, van por todo el mundo y compiten a ver quien conduce mejor grandes maquinas, siempre extremas. 
El sabado me mataron: fueron a Fray Bentos, a las plantaciones de arboles para UPM, y competian menajando unas maquinas super roboticas que van entre los arboles como tractores con una gran brazo delante, agarran los arboles como con una gran mano, los cortan de raiz como si fueran de manteca, los aguantan en el aire de manera horizontal al suelo, los pasan a alta velocidad de una lado a otro de esa gran mano pelandolos por completo, y los cortan en tres partes iguales a razon de un arbol casi por minuto, una cosa de locos. Agarre el programa empezado, pero mostraron algo de Las Cañas y de Fray Bentos segun me contaron luego.
Aqui algo de esa serie http://www.lasexta.com/lasextaon/xplora/ver/las_pruebas_de_conduccion_mas_duras_del_mundo/649243/1


----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> el sabado a medianoche en el canal Explora español, dieron una serie que suelo ver, es un desafio entre una chica y un chico, van por todo el mundo y compiten a ver quien conduce mejor grandes maquinas, siempre extremas.
> El sabado me mataron: fueron a Fray Bentos, a las plantaciones de arboles para UPM, y competian menajando unas maquinas super roboticas que van entre los arboles como tractores con una gran brazo delante, agarran los arboles como con una gran mano, los cortan de raiz como si fueran de manteca, los aguantan en el aire de manera horizontal al suelo, los pasan a alta velocidad de una lado a otro de esa gran mano pelandolos por completo, y los cortan en tres partes iguales a razon de un arbol casi por minuto, una cosa de locos. Agarre el programa empezado, pero mostraron algo de Las Cañas y de Fray Bentos segun me contaron luego.
> Aqui algo de esa serie http://www.lasexta.com/lasextaon/xplora/ver/las_pruebas_de_conduccion_mas_duras_del_mundo/649243/1



Buen infromacion Milonguero,pero me lo perdi,estare atento.


Cuando se inicio la forestacion en Uruguay se prometieron miles de puestos de trabajo,solo trabaja el operario de estas maquinas.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

es cierto, pero tambien es cierto que Fray Bentos ha crecido mucho desde esa epoca y es lo unico nuevo desde entonces. Hay muchos mas comercios, te diria que por lo menos el doble, la gente pone negocios, hay mas dinero circulando, y se ve mas movimiento que antes, muchos mas vehiculos sin dudas.
Yo crei igual que iba a mejorar mucho mas.


----------



## el palmesano

efectivamente:

Episode 6
6/6 Will and Kirsten test-drive a tree harvester deep in the Uruguayan forest.

FIRST BROADCAST: 30 Mar 2010

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00r4rt7/episodes/guide

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00rs0pk


----------



## el palmesano

jaja

lo encontre!!!

29532342


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

notable, yo ayer no pude encontrarlo !!! ahora vere el capitulo desde el principio


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ayer encontre esto paseando por el multicultural barrio del Raval aca en Barcelona, en la zona donde estan la mayoria de filipinos


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ahora presentan la segunda parte....la primera fue muy exitosa en Europa del Este


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Madrid - Parque del Oeste - Monumento al General Jose Gervasio Artigas por alejandro blanco, en Flickr


Madrid - Parque del Oeste - Monumento al General Jose Gervasio Artigas por alejandro blanco, en Flickr


----------



## Nort

Nótese que el entorno está más sucio de lo normal ¿Qué será?

Ah, claro.

Uruguay.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

la crisis, las cosas no estan como antes, las playas en barcelona dan verguenzal, la arena super sucia y el agua con condones flotando. EL dinero lo es casi todo en el mantenimiento de lugares publicos.


----------



## Pablito28

Continuamos aquí http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95906921#post95906921


----------

